# Chikara - Season 12 Discussion Thread



## ROH Fan #1

Hope this season will be as much as fun or evenmore as last year´s season.


----------



## xzeppelinfootx

Startin this of right...


Two Archies you say?


----------



## Lane

Amasis has anounced his return to wrestling today.


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne

Going to add Chikara to my new Wrestling 2013 and hope to keep up with it. Looking forward to it, what I've seen I've really enjoyed.


----------



## xzeppelinfootx

They hit Chicago in May but that is the only date mentioned for that month thus far. Heres hoping they come back to Michigan. God knows they've spoiled Cleveland enough.


----------



## MonsterK

Lane said:


> Amasis has anounced his return to wrestling today.


Really?? Great news, his injury wasn't that bad after all then, I guess.


----------



## Genking48

Jus read Winks blog and my god, he's so good at being that dick character that he currently plays.


----------



## Emperor DC

I read a stellar idea around all the shenanigans atm.

Wink is Dr. Cube. He got better.

Imagine the greatness, it'd make sense too. The two people linked with trying to get the Eye of Tyr Fragments have been Dr. Cube and the esteemed Director of Fun.

What if ... they were the same thing?


----------



## Obfuscation

:mark:

More videos playing into the Archie paradox please.


----------



## GothicBohemian

I'm going to make my best effort to check out Chikara stuff in a somewhat reasonable time frame this year. I'd kinda like to be able to peek in on this thread and be up to date on what's happening for a change.


----------



## RDEvans

This is a bit off topic but whatever happened to Da Soul Touchaz? They were one of my favorite teams in the king of trios a few years ago, do they all still wrestle in the indies ( together or seperate) or what?


----------



## FITZ

I have a good feeling about things.


----------



## THECHAMPION

You can update the schedule in the first post, OP.

They added a show in May in North Carolina.

It's a Friday Show though so there's a chance they'll add at least one possibly two more shows.


----------



## aeris

RDEvans said:


> This is a bit off topic but whatever happened to Da Soul Touchaz? They were one of my favorite teams in the king of trios a few years ago, do they all still wrestle in the indies ( together or seperate) or what?


They're still together but don't seem to go out of Chicago much. They had a match in Chikara against The Batiri at Zelda Te Great in November.


----------



## stryker360

Glad to hear Amasis is coming back, we won't likely see him in ring until March I'd say, I figure he will screw around with Ophidian for the first few shows. Also, there is a new Chikara blog out there, kinda like the Chikara Special. You can check it out at http://thedarkmatch.blogspot.ca


----------



## EmbassyForever

> On Feb. 10th, Eddie Kingston (CHIKARA’s Grand Champion) and Kevin Steen (Ring of Honor’s World Champion) will have a final confrontation at "While the Dawn is Breaking!" Both champions fought bitterly throughout 2012 and now they have one last chance to settle the score in Easton, PA


Great


----------



## Chismo

Oh, boy. Chikara, you're so great.


----------



## stryker360

So Deviant and Assailant won some rookie of the year nods. Does that mean they actually did just come out of the wrestle factory? If you know, hit up some spoiler tags


----------



## Emperor DC

SPOILER BELOW

















assailANT is Nelson Ortiz, not a graduate of the Wrestle Factory. I have yet to see/hear anything about deviANT.


----------



## stryker360

Thanks for the fast response! I am in agreement that Assailant deserves a nod, Deviant does not. This isn't me saying that Deviant had a bad year, because he didn't. However, he kept to being a copy of Fireant, were as Assailant actually broke away from just being a Green Ant doppleganger. I found that all of the Gekido did an excellent job overall. I'm sitting on the edge of my seat waiting on February. This company is my crack.


----------



## Obfuscation

More Kingston vs Steen?

Oh, Chikara. Please. You're too much.


----------



## KingCrash

Announced for the second show of the Season-opening doubleshot - The return of Team Frightning!


----------



## Rickey

Added to *All the Agents and Superhuman Crew*


----------



## Obfuscation

:mark: FRIGHTNING

Jigsaw went rudo. AssailAnt is along the lines of a technico. And Soldier Ant is still stuck about with The Swarm. If you took a few months off of Chikara, well, you might be wildly confused. Stupid Wink.


----------



## RKing85

Just was on their website and I couldn't believe my eyes. They are coming to Minot, North Dakota in August!?!?!?! Happy birthday to me! Will me making the trek down from Southern Saskatchewan to make it to that show FOR SURE!!!


----------



## DaiKaiju

Rickey said:


> Added to *All the Agents and Superhuman Crew*


After Under the hood I've been anxious to see where this is going. Can't wait. Also, Los Ice Creams match is bound to be great.


----------



## Rickey

Added to *All the Agents and Superhuman Crew*


----------



## stryker360

RKing85 said:


> Just was on their website and I couldn't believe my eyes. They are coming to Minot, North Dakota in August!?!?!?! Happy birthday to me! Will me making the trek down from Southern Saskatchewan to make it to that show FOR SURE!!!


Jebus I never thought to go to Minot, I live in Regina, that is only a 5 hour drive!!!!!!!!!! Jesus I gotta get on saving for this trip


----------



## Obfuscation

KEVIN STEEN


----------



## RKing85

stryker, I am originally from Weyburn, but now live in Saskatoon. So about a 7 hour trek for me from S'toon.


----------



## stryker360

Google suggests that from Regina it will take me roughly 5 hours which is about as close as I figure Chikara will be getting to us....ever. Even IF they came to Winnipeg or something, it is still a 5 hour drive. Now to find a hotel in Minot that isn't really creepy


----------



## EmbassyForever

Rickey said:


> Added to *All the Agents and Superhuman Crew*


Just book Steen vs Quack/Cabana for fuck's sake.. hopefully Akuma won't ruin the whole thing


----------



## Obfuscation

Better to give Steen wins within Chikara before grouping him vs someone like Quack who's off involved in his own deep program as it is.


----------



## Rickey

Added to *While the Dawn is Breaking.* For the Young Lions Cup.


----------



## Chismo

Hell, yeah. Hopefully Saturyne takes it.


----------



## EmbassyForever

Really not a fan of Saturyne, she's even quite bad in my opinion. Hopefully Mr. Toucodwn (THE Mr Touchdown) will carry her to something that is watchable.


----------



## Obfuscation

So I guess Archie vs Touchdown is non-title. Barrister RD Evans must not have did his paper work to grand Peck a championship match. :hmm:

Touchdown vs Saturyne is (Y) Giving us the match that couldn't take place. I'm down.


----------



## Concrete

Hailsabin said:


> So I guess Archie vs Touchdown is non-title. Barrister RD Evans must not have did his paper work to grand Peck a championship match. :hmm:
> 
> Touchdown vs Saturyne is (Y) Giving us the match that couldn't take place. I'm down.


It could possibly have to do something with his age. Really enjoying the first Chikara cards of the year. Glad Steen is having a match not involving Kingston. I'm sure their match against each other will be great but I like the idea of it. TEAM FRIGHTNING!!!


----------



## Obfuscation

Which points out why I brought up the RD Evans fact b/c Archie used his lawyer to allow him to enter the 2011 YLC Tournament despite his age. :lol


----------



## just1988

*I say this almost every year but I'm gunna try to keep with Chikara this year, last year I only managed to catch 4 of their shows so it shouldn't be too hard, to see more.*


----------



## Obfuscation

(Y)

which shows did you catch last year? wouldn't be shocked if 3 of the 4 were King of Trios, haha.


----------



## KingCrash

EmbassyForever said:


> Just book Steen vs Quack/Cabana for fuck's sake.. hopefully Akuma won't ruin the whole thing


It's not an Akuma singles match and he's tagging with someone who has a personalty so it should be fine.

Touchdown/Saturyne should be a decent little match but Touchdown's clearly keeping the cup.


----------



## KingCrash

The most depressed man in Chikara gets a blog entry:



> *1/16/2013*: I wish I could say I’m excited for Season 12, but I'm not. It’s been a long time since I felt anything for wrestling, and truth be told I’m not sure how many more seasons I have left in me. How many more matches I can wrestle that won’t catch the right eyes. How many more great promos will fall on deaf ears. I picture myself sorta like a Vincent Van Gogh - one who will not truly be appreciated, adored or remotely respected until he is long, long gone.
> 
> So let me paint you a picture. A 16-year-old kid finds his way to the Chikara Wrestle Factory much to the dismay of his loving family and long term highschool sweetheart. The unprofessional wrestler fights 3 long years for a debut regardless of the fact that his parents are now divorced and his future wife, is no longer even his girlfriend. But it’s OK, 'cause "wrestling is fun" right?
> 
> It was _fun_ to lose my hair. It was _fun_ to lose his pride. But just when the pond couldn’t get any deeper, it decided to become a lake. In 3 seconds, 2 men in 1 match revealed to the world on iPPV that the only thing greater than Karma is Destiny. Because It doesn't matter how much cardio I did, or how much weight I could throw up - after all, he is only as good as Destiny chooses him to be. Destiny doesn’t want him to be “the man.”
> 
> You see when Destiny reaches for your hand there are only two options. You can grab it’s 5 fingers tightly and innocently trust it to guide you through it’s chosen route to safety... or you can clench your fingers even tighter, make a fist and punch Destiny in the face. But I’ve discovered a whole new way. Why not hold grab a hold of Destiny’s hand and walk it down a cliff?
> 
> Wrestling is Dead.
> TD


----------



## Chismo

Best blog ever.


----------



## sillymunkee

Poor Donst


----------



## Obfuscation

<3 Tim Donst.


----------



## Afterlife

Haven't watched Chikara in a long time. Is the latest product good? Any particular shows I should get first to catch up?


----------



## Obfuscation

Afterlife said:


> Haven't watched Chikara in a long time. Is the latest product good? Any particular shows I should get first to catch up?


YES.

Well, I recommend their iPPVs from last year - Chikarasarus Rex: How to Hatch a Dinosaur & Under the Hood. King of Trios is always a must. As for the other shows throughout the year, well I say take your pick. Some shows just had some very stellar bouts on it. Specifically the Grand Championship defenses by Kingston. vs Brodie Lee & Sara Del Rey were two of my favorites from 2012 as a whole.

The only thing I think you need to learn is the whole Winkametrics (or whatever in the hell it is called) where he made these random pairings for matches. Oh, and obviously learn of the GEKIDO program which was the arc for Season 11. Or else you might just think some more Ant character debuted for no reason haha.


----------



## The_IC_Champ

What about CP Munk?


----------



## Obfuscation

No more. It was Necro Butcher.


----------



## Afterlife

Hailsabin said:


> YES.
> 
> Well, I recommend their iPPVs from last year - Chikarasarus Rex: How to Hatch a Dinosaur & Under the Hood. King of Trios is always a must. As for the other shows throughout the year, well I say take your pick. Some shows just had some very stellar bouts on it. Specifically the Grand Championship defenses by Kingston. vs Brodie Lee & Sara Del Rey were two of my favorites from 2012 as a whole.
> 
> The only thing I think you need to learn is the whole Winkametrics (or whatever in the hell it is called) where he made these random pairings for matches. Oh, and obviously learn of the GEKIDO program which was the arc for Season 11. Or else you might just think some more Ant character debuted for no reason haha.


Most excellent! I will start with Chikarasarus Rex: How to Hatch a Dinosaur & Under the Hood. Going to buy them latter on


----------



## Obfuscation

(Y)

Watching some of the Event Centers/promos on youtube leading up to both events can certainly help you grasp the current programs for each show too.


----------



## THECHAMPION

Cibernetico Rises
Zelda The Great 
Hot Off the Griddle
It's How You Play The Game

Are the shows to look into from Chikara that weren't iPPVs/KOT. I especially love the last one, Brodie/King and Peck/Taylor are two of the best Chikara matches of the year.

Smart Mark has a sale going at the moment too.


----------



## Obfuscation

Yeah, he has to witness both Kingston/Lee & Peck/Chuckie T. The latter is far and away too good for words.


----------



## Rickey

Added to *While the Dawn is Breaking*


----------



## stryker360

Rickey said:


> Added to *While the Dawn is Breaking*


We shall see if Sad Pants Donst can put together a match, or if the Leader of the Band matches all over him. All I have to say is, if Donst attempts to cheat to win this match with that same stupid "foreing object" I'll swear off watching his matches for the year


----------



## FITZ

Well I doubt I'll have to work on Saturday Night and Sunday. I should be able to make it to one of the two Chikara shows that weekend. I'm hoping it's the Easton show since that will have Steen vs. Kingston. And Easton is closer to Philly I think.


----------



## Obfuscation

DONST vs PECK?

Yeah, now the greatest match possible has been signed. (Y)


----------



## Chismo

Poor Archie.


----------



## Obfuscation

Depends if Archie isn't riding a HIGH from possibly trumping Touchdown the night prior.


----------



## Chismo

Nah, Donst will pull KINGSTON on him and everyone else this season.


----------



## Obfuscation

I'll :mark: at that.


----------



## Rickey

Added to *All the Agents and Superhuman Crew*








First Time Ever


----------



## Chismo




----------



## Emperor DC

Once again, another ridiculously stacked weekend of CHIKARA action.

Only PWG competes in terms of giving the fans the best possible show, every single time they put on said show.


----------



## EmbassyForever

Not the biggest fan of Green Ant but it'll be a good match.

Is this too much to ask for Gargano vs Kingston match sooner than later?


----------



## Emperor DC

EmbassyForever said:


> Not the biggest fan of Green Ant but it'll be a good match.
> 
> Is this too much to ask for Gargano vs Kingston match sooner than later?


Gargano? Eww.

I beg for the day he leaves and The Gentleman's Club becomes a staple of Chikara.


----------



## Obfuscation

EmbassyForever said:


> Not the biggest fan of Green Ant but it'll be a good match.
> 
> Is this too much to ask for Gargano vs Kingston match sooner than later?


Go check out Caught in a Cauldron of Hate. They have quite the match on that show.

More :mark: for Kingston vs Green Ant being signed. Hard to argue if these might not be the best debut shows Chikara could pump out. _(hard company considering 2005 & 2006 did start out with Tag World Grand Prixs)_


----------



## stryker360

Hailsabin said:


> Go check out Caught in a Cauldron of Hate. They have quite the match on that show.
> 
> More :mark: for Kingston vs Green Ant being signed. Hard to argue if these might not be the best debut shows Chikara could pump out. _(hard company considering 2005 & 2006 did start out with Tag World Grand Prixs)_


If even half the matches deliver it will be quite the weekend of wrestling


----------



## Obfuscation

Indeed. 

Shows are STACKED.


----------



## EmbassyForever

Now Gargano is much better. Hopefully we'll get matches with him and Fire Ant, Kingston, Quack, Cabana and more this year.


----------



## Obfuscation

We'll see what the season holds. Maybe he'll be given more singles work. Then again, the beauty of his Chikara work is how he's in a tandem with Chuck Taylor and it isn't something you get to see him work elsewhere. No doubt the singles heel of this season will probably be Tim Donst.


----------



## Rickey

Added to *All the Agents and Superhuman Crew*


----------



## EmbassyForever

Looking forward to this one.


----------



## Bruce L

EmbassyForever said:


> Now Gargano is much better. Hopefully we'll get matches with him and Fire Ant, Kingston, Quack, Cabana and more this year.


He's #1 on my wish list for Kingston Grand Championship defenses.


----------



## Obfuscation

Rickey said:


> Added to *All the Agents and Superhuman Crew*


THE HITS KEEP ON COMING

son of a...something, these shows are legit.


----------



## Manu_Styles

I am not really hype on the Reading show, only Peck vs Touchdown and Colony vs Swarn interest me from there but Easton show looks awesome! So many great matches there really looking foward to that show.


----------



## KingCrash

At While The Dawn Is Breaking, we'll see if Dunkerton can do any better in his new team then assailANT can.


----------



## Obfuscation

Wink's shenanigans go head to head. 

Sounds about right.


----------



## stryker360

KingCrash said:


> At While The Dawn Is Breaking, we'll see if Dunkerton can do any better in his new team then assailANT can.


The colony get along now, and Icarus and Sugar are having weird moments of fluidity together, this match could prove rather interesting


----------



## TheAce

Excited for another season of Chikara wackiness!!!


----------



## Rickey

Added to *All the Agents and Superhuman Crew*








Points are in play.


----------



## EmbassyForever

Jigsaw and Shard? wow, sounds like an awesome team. Jig/Shard vs Young Bucks :mark:


----------



## Obfuscation

Yep, gonna second the comment of Jigsaw & Shard sounded quite awesome. Tag Championship match please.


----------



## Manu_Styles

Jigaw/The Shard team can be all kinds of awesome, i hope we see them vs Young Bucks for the belts


----------



## Rickey

Added to *While the Dawn is Breaking*


----------



## Obfuscation

Jakob win is going to happen right there. Calling it now.


----------



## Rickey

Added to *All the Agents and Superhuman Crew*









Added to *While the Dawn is Breaking*


----------



## Obfuscation

FIGHTMARE VS OPHIDIAN III

:mark:

Ok, now I think they finally hit their peak.


----------



## stryker360

Jakob will win, but he shouldn't. He should be banished until he learns to wrestle. Lots of personality, and I bet the guy has a tonne of heart. Unfortunately up until now that hasn't translated into the ring very well, he's dull and could really use a little sizzle in his move set to actually put him over as a threat.


----------



## Obfuscation

Jakob is awesome. For his limited work he's managed to entertain me during what seems to be every matches he's in. That's a quality I look for in wrestling too next to great work/storytelling. Entertainment. Jakob brings it.

More than Akuma, certainly.


----------



## stryker360

I will agree that he is entertaining as hell, I always get a laugh out of the guy, and he has mastered looking like a beaten up puppy too, which has really helped put over Donst as a ascending heel character. My only problem is the guy in two years hasn't had a single dynamic match. He did little to nothing in his YLC qualifier, and his match with ACH to be honest was just dreadful. Do I think he can really break out, yes I do, he has been trained by Quack. This match with Akuma might really turn out for all I know, maybe I'll be eating my words after it. I just know that he can make me laugh, be he has yet to make me say "I've never seen that before" which is something I can say for almost every other roster member. I also won't disagree that while Akuma has good in ring skills, he is dull personality wise. Jakob could learn a bit from Akuma and Akuma could learn something from Jakob.


----------



## Obfuscation

That could be the catalyst behind the match. Fusing the two that have one aspect of their craft down and the other that needs work. It's going to be interesting, to say the least.

I'm not sure Jakob's role within the company is ever going to ascend past where he's at currently. Or even if he was meant to.


----------



## stryker360

That is a good point....hopefully he is meant for more, or else he went through the wrestle factory for a lot less glory that I can only assume he'd want.


----------



## THECHAMPION

I'm pretty sure Jakob's role will expand after he breaks off from Donst. Something they've been building to since at least Summer.

Jakob is the best character in the company other than maybe Mantis and Mr. TD.


----------



## Obfuscation

It's enough to offer intrigue. Will Jakob branch off of Donst into his own man? or will he forever be the lackey?

He's the Stevie Richards of Chikara.


----------



## KingCrash

Event Center featuring Mr. Touchdown & Archie, and now their match is No Disqualification.


----------



## Obfuscation

Sweet jimminy crickets this is now MOAR :mark: worthy.


----------



## Rickey

Final match added to *All the Agents and Superhuman Crew*


----------



## stryker360

Rickey said:


> Final match added to *All the Agents and Superhuman Crew*


such a weird match


----------



## Obfuscation

Wow a Delirious match? Bonus. Glad to see him starting the year off in the ring.


----------



## KingCrash

Event Center with The Colony, 3.0 and a completely random cameo.


----------



## Obfuscation

The Model makes his way to Chikara. My question is: why did it take so long? The boston crab aficionados needed this.


----------



## Rickey

Special Guests for *Just Shadows in the Fog*


----------



## stryker360

So the Batiri facebook says that they are booked for Chikara on Sunday....even though they don't have a match scheduled. Me thinks Ophidian, Kodama and Obariyon might have a trios match with the Dev Corp and their third member who we only glimpsed at Under the Hood. Possible? Thoughts?


----------



## Obfuscation

KID & KONG.

This weekend need to hurry up and happen. :mark:


----------



## MusculosoBarbaro

Just saw that Archibald Peck is in the lineup for the upcoming shows this weekend in PA. When did he make his return?


----------



## Rickey

MusculosoBarbaro said:


> Just saw that Archibald Peck is in the lineup for the upcoming shows this weekend in PA. When did he make his return?


I believe at the last ippv in December. However it's explained here that that's not the present time Archie but an Archie from the future...


Spoiler: stuff


----------



## MusculosoBarbaro

Yeah I saw that epilogue a little while ago. Gotta hand it to Chikara, they know how to play their cards right.


----------



## Obfuscation

I was gonna suggest posting that video. b/c trying to explain it is something no man could ever attempt to do.


----------



## Concrete

I did a preview of the opening weekend and I thought for a second in writing it out but then I got smart and threw on the video.


----------



## Obfuscation

If the video can't explain it, then nothing can.

Oh Chikara and your multi-layered universe spanning stories.


----------



## MusculosoBarbaro

MCFLYYYYY!!!


----------



## RKing85

Steen/Kingston tomorrow afternoon is for the CHIKARA Grand Championship now.


----------



## Obfuscation

Oh yeah, it wasn't originally. Not much of a change for me considering my mind was set on it being that in the first place. 8*D


----------



## spawnsyxx9

CHIKARA Season 12 Debut
All the Agents and Superhuman Crew
February 9th, 2013
Reading, PA 
Estimated Attendance: 150-175

Fire Ant/AssailANT def deviANT/Soldier Ant after Soldier Ant walked out on deviANT

Dasher Hatfield def Delirious with a flash roll-up. Delirious destroys Hatfield after the match

The Batiri defeat Los Ice Creams, via top rope DDT

Frightmare def Ophidian thanks to a distraction by Amasis

Jigsaw and The Shard def F.I.S.T. (Sugar Dunkerton/Icarus) earning a point via Double stomp off the top from Jigsaw to Sugar

Non title:Green Ant def Grand Champion Eddie Kingston via Texas Cloverleaf
Kevin Steen tried to interfere, Wink got in the way & got decked by Kingston causing the DOF to make tomorrow’s match for the belt.

Young Bucks & Kevin Steen defeat 3.0 & Gran Akuma via Package Piledriver/More Bang For Your Buck combo

Hallowicked defeated Chuck Taylor

Tim Donst out for interview. He turns on Jakob Hammermier and proceeds to cut his hair

NO DQ match: Archibald Peck beat “Mr. Touchdown” Mark Angelosetti

Credit: http://www.pwponderings.com/?p=22798


----------



## FITZ

Get some spoiler tags on those results.


----------



## Obfuscation

Yeah, I would have tried to avoid them, but guess not. A bit peeved. Sounds like something I need to see of course. That's the silver lining.


----------



## sillymunkee

Wow @ match 5 and the main event. Saw them both going the other way easily.


----------



## GothicBohemian

Yeah, could have done with some spoiler tags there. Looks promising and worth watching anyway.


----------



## sXeMope

I don't really follow Chikara closely, but can anyone explain the whole situation between The Colony/Swarm (or Gekido. Whichever they go by)? Last I heard they had mixed teams at KoT and it seems DeviANT and Soldier Ant switched stables?


----------



## THECHAMPION

deviAnt and Soldier Ant were unwillingly switched by the Director of Fun Wink Vavasauer as part of his "Chikarabermetrics" storyline (poking fun at baseball's sabrmetrics movement and general corporate incompetence) 

Soldier doesn't like it but deviAnt has embraced it and Fire and Green Ant have begun to accept him.


----------



## KingCrash

About time Donst turned on Jakob, though I could see Jakob still following Donst after this and becoming a carbon copy of him. Rest looks alright, Wink is going to do everything possible to try and get the title off Eddie now.


----------



## THECHAMPION

KingCrash said:


> Wink is going to do everything possible to try and get the title off Eddie now.


He's kind of been doing that.

He's already had him defend the title three times against major outsiders (Steenx2 and Tadasuke)

Maybe we'll see more frequent title defenses now.

I wouldn't mind seeing one pretty much every show for a little while. There's a ton of guys I'd like to see get title matches on the roster. Quack rematch, a Jig rematch now that he's a full on heel, Green Ant definitely earned a shot last night, Fire Ant, Soldier Ant, Akuma, Any/All of FIST, Peck, Hallowicked, Mantis, and Frightmare would all be pretty cool.


----------



## Obfuscation

It's not DeviAnt who's with The Colony, it's AssailAnt. Considering the angle, it's pretty good most haven't gotten too confused by it.

Green Ant's win. That was big. Guy could be champ one day when you think about it.


----------



## ClintBarton

He made appearences on TNA last year and now he is part of a major storyline on Chikara, so you guys believe that this will be Jigsaw breakout year?


----------



## Obfuscation

I'd say he "broke out" back in 2004, tbhayley.

He's been an established star for the company for years now. I'd consider Tim Donst to be the candidate for the breakout year b/c he's still my pick to trump Kingston for the championship.


----------



## RKing85

I don't really feel Eddie as champion. Wish they had done a title switch today. Not surprized that they didn't, but I would have enjoyed it if they did.


----------



## Obfuscation

Nah. He didn't need to lose to Steen at all. This was the "final" match. Losing would have prolonged the program more and it seemed clear that the program would end tonight.


----------



## stryker360

I'm glad Eddie kept the title. There was already one outside team holding a major title, they really didn't need to give another one away. Now that this match was their "final" I hope we can get a Eddie vs Hallowicked match, because Wicked in my pick to take the belt from him.


----------



## Chismo

Tag titles result:


Spoiler: ...



The Bucks lost? Those dull hacks 3.0 are the champs? I'm gonna puke!


----------



## Obfuscation

Please don't tell me you're surprised, JR. I saw it coming a mile away. I'm not too thrilled myself.


----------



## Chismo

I'm not surprised, it was obvious, but I thought Quack's gonna pull something out of his whacky ass at the last second.


----------



## THECHAMPION

I was kind of expecting The Devastation Corporation to come out and destroy whoever won.


----------



## KingCrash

Rest of the results from Dawn Breaking:



Spoiler: While The Dawn Is Breaking Results



Via pwponderings

YLC Title: Mr. Touchdown def Saturyne via suplex cutter

Jakob Hammermeier def Akuma via tripping Akuma off the top rope and covering him. Yes, you read that correctly.

Wink promo in the ring with Soldier Ant. Promises a leadership role of some type. This to be continued in Tampa, FL

Archibald Peck def Donst via DQ when Donst low blows him and leaves with Veronica. There was a post match promo by Donst.

Trios match is up FIST vs Colony

The Colony def FIST when assailANT submits Dunkerton via the cloverleaf chikara special. After the match, Sugar pleads with @Hatfield to get back together but Dasher takes offense to his comments about Mr. Touchdown

Kobald def Dasher Hatfield with interference from Delirious

Jigsaw, deviANT, Shard def Mike Quackenbusch, Hallowicked, Frightmare when Jigsaw and Shard hit a spike jig n tonic on Frightmare

Grand Championship: Eddie Kingston def Kevin Steen via Backfist to the back of Steen’s head
Steen and Kingston came out fighting from the back. Wink was reluctant to give him the belt.
Green Ant came out after wanting a title shot and he will get it March 9th in Orlando, FL

Ophidian went after some fans in Amasis masks and them Amasis showed up. Delirious had to hold the snake back.

Campeonatos de Parejas: 3.0 def Young Bucks to win the titles!
Bucks win first fall via roll up on Matthews after a super kick
3.0 get next pinfall via Sweet Taste o’ Professionalism on Nick
Matthews puts the Boston Crab on Matt and we have NEW CHAMPIONS





Spoiler: On Main Event



Guess I'm the only one glad 3.0 won the straps again, they deserve a decent reign, it end the little ROH vs. Chikara feud with this plus Kingston's win over Steen plus if Quack can't book the Bucks regularly from this point on you have good champs until Shard/Jig or The Batiri or Spectral Envoy get their third point for an ippv title defense in the summer.


----------



## stryker360

Naw kingcrash, I liked it as well. In fact I screamed like a child and danced around my coffee table. Maybe it is because i'm a Canuck too


----------



## Obfuscation

Shows sounds pretty great and has some more very interesting developments. One in particular that was completely unexpected.



Spoiler: Main Event



I don't dislike 3.0. In fact, I like them. They're cool and funny and all that good stuff. Tag team champs? Ehhhh. That's pushing it. They're very basic. That's my problem. Their matches don't have much too them so my only gripe is from a "wrestling" standpoint than it is "oh I dislike these guys and this leaves me sour" sort of deal. I knew after their short reign last year and when they earned their third point at Under the Hood that this title switch was coming soon. If the matches turn out well, then I'll have nothing to be "meh" about.


----------



## KingCrash

First Match announced for Watchmaker; spoiler ahead:



Spoiler: Main Event for Watchmaker













*For The Grand Championship!*


----------



## ROH Fan #1

Ants will be stomped.

looks decent both shows.


----------



## THECHAMPION

Spoiler: First Match for Just Shadows in the Fog













RIP 3.0


----------



## Obfuscation

Watchmaker match announced = (Y)



Spoiler: Thoughts on Match for JSITF



What a styles clash that one will be. In a good way, I'd imagine. 3.0's simple & zany style will surely be met with death. A bit interesting considering they just picked up the tag team championship. No way they'll hand Dev Corp their first loss.


----------



## RDEvans

Odd question but is Orange Cassidy from DGUSA Fire Ant or the shard


----------



## Obfuscation

Nope. He's taller than both. ESPECIALLY The Shard.


----------



## EmbassyForever

From what I've seen the Devastation Croporation aren't very good and their squashes wers sloppy so hopefully they won't win the belts.


----------



## ROH Fan #1

Do they have 3 points then? I can only find one win @ Under the hood. I hope to gawd its not for the titles.

Checked the official website and it is for titles. By gawd.

Zelda the Great
A piece of Action
Under the Hood.


----------



## Obfuscation

Spoiler: Open it up and find out...3.0



If 3.0 lose in their first defense again then I'm starting to wonder what is it all for. Unless they have some year long program vs Dev Corp. Wonder if this match will have sort of a non-finish to extend things. Can't see either team losing right now. Well, I guess Dev Corp. Got to lose a match eventually.


----------



## THECHAMPION

RDEvans said:


> Odd question but is Orange Cassidy from DGUSA Fire Ant or the shard


The rumor has long been he's Fire Ant.

And Drew Gulak is Soldier Ant.

No idea if those rumors are true.


----------



## FITZ

He's Fire Ant for sure. 

And Gulak and is Soldier Ant. He was booked on Chikara and CZW on the same night last weekend. He did the opener at Chikara as Solider Ant and then at CZW he arrived late (wasn't around the ring when the whole roster was) and was in the semi-main event.


----------



## Obfuscation

Ryder isn't too tall to be Fire Ant? Could have sworn the guy was pretty lanky. And after watching some Gentlemen's Club videos...I do think I can see it now. Unbelievable. He seems SO much better in the ring when he's dressed up like an Ant.

Gulak as Soldier Ant. Mind blown. Guess I've seen a ton of Drew Gulak this whole time.


----------



## Rickey

Spoiler: New Match added to Just Shadows in the Fog



Kingston vs. Kong


----------



## Obfuscation

I just watched that about an hour ago.

OHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH MY


----------



## KingCrash

Also a rematch from the Season Opener has been signed:










And Derek Sabato in the blog is questioning why the security company that's owned by Wink's dad isn't doing shows anymore and why no one can contact anyone at the company ever.


----------



## Obfuscation

So many plot twists, so little time to comprehend them all.

Donst vs Peck, it should be wonderful.


----------



## Merc_With_A_Mouth

I'd be more hyped for King/Kong honestly if Kong was anything like she was in about 2007 - 2008. The more I have seen from her in recent years, whether in ROH in 2010 or in SHINE in her past couple performances, she has sort of fallen into that Kevin Nash category of having about five moves and that's about it. Not trying to be negative about the match, but it's just sort of hard for me to get too hyped for it because of that.

I am quite hyped for Kingston/Green Ant & Peck/Donst in Orlando though.


----------



## Obfuscation

Spoiler: THAT MATCH



I'm certain she'll possibly be motivated for this. I know she wasn't in her only other Chikara match, BUT I think the reasoning for that was she was on the verge of going to WWE (iirc) & it was only a tag match. Not a good excuse by any means. She probably just "checked out" at the time. Seems impossible for me to see a match involving Kingston vs Kong and there not be some hard strikes exchanged. To the point of dishing them out and taking them has to be a sign of trying.


----------



## geraldinhio

Merc_With_A_Mouth said:


> I'd be more hyped for King/Kong honestly if Kong was anything like she was in about 2007 - 2008. The more I have seen from her in recent years, whether in ROH in 2010 or in SHINE in her past couple performances, she has sort of fallen into that Kevin Nash category of having about five moves and that's about it. Not trying to be negative about the match, but it's just sort of hard for me to get too hyped for it because of that.
> 
> I am quite hyped for Kingston/Green Ant & Peck/Donst in Orlando though.


Sort of agree on Kong. She seems to have went the route of Abyss or a Nash as you said. Either way it's still a very cool dynamic in the match and a great clash of characters.Hopefully they beat the hell out of each other. I'd be very interested Kong having more dates in Chikara. Imagine a motivated Kong in Chikara, vs Donst, Green Ant,PECK etc :mark:


----------



## Obfuscation

Kong vs Peck?

It's almost too good to happen. If only by that slight chance...:mark:


----------



## KingCrash

New match for The Watchmaker announced, and in Wink's blog he promises that for the next shows Soldier Ant will lead a team (of course it's going to be picked by Wink himself).

And Derek Sabato's blog has been erased and he's been taken off the roster page.


----------



## FITZ

Strange. He was refereeing a few matches at National Pro Wrestling Day.


----------



## KingCrash

The blog/being taken off the roster is storyline, though with what he wrote about how CZW got onto the National Pro Wrestling Day card he might be used less on joint shows if Hyde has his way.


----------



## Obfuscation

Had to know Soldier Ant's team is the road this angle was headed. Who'll be the team on Wink's whim, that's where the question lies.


----------



## MusculosoBarbaro

Just got back from my wrestling class. Guess who I got to put in an arm lock today. Max Smashmaster of the Devastation Corporation. Holy balls.


----------



## KingCrash

In the blog today Akuma challenges Johnny Gargano for the Tampa show and in addition a YLC match has been announced:


----------



## stryker360

As it stands right now, neither March show has a card to care about. They both need some kind of sizzle to really get them going. All I see is mediocre match ups right now. Like last year, Chikara is stretching for these first time meetings that may or may not produce. Well that can cost the fans if they don't turn out properly. Like Wicked vs Jakob. It could be as good as Wicked vs Peck was from the Thirteenth Hat, or it could be horrific like Jakob vs Soldier from November.


----------



## Obfuscation

I think that's a natural gamble anytime Jakob has a singles match.

Either way, The Watchmaker card looks good to me already.


----------



## KingCrash

I think the Wicked/Jakob match is purely for Jakob to stumble into a win to make Donst lose it even more.


----------



## Obfuscation

Good point. 

I thought it was a simple case of "first time" ever fun Chikara likes to book + help establish Jakob more in the singles ranks. In the same circle with how they booked Kobald last year.


----------



## KingCrash

Yeah I think that will have more of a story then say the first time meeting between assailANT and Touchdown, though we'll have to see depending on what happens with both his match the night before and whatever is going on between Peck/Donst and who Veronica is with.


----------



## Obfuscation

It's a big gamble trying to peg which direction Chikara booking will go. It's why when I have an idea in my head, quietly keep it closed, and wait to see what happens. I'm usually off 99% of the time.


----------



## Rickey

Added to *Watchmaker*








*What does the Director of Fun have in Store for Orlando?*


----------



## Obfuscation

The plot thickens. Soldier Ant's crew could be the most random faction we've ever seen.

On a whole different side note: I love Ophidian's new mask. Ophidian OWNS.


----------



## FITZ

I can't wait to hear them announce some matches for the WrestleCon show. I'm sue Kingston will be defending the title and I'm hoping it's against someone that's a big idea. I really hope they find an awesome mix of Chikara guys and outside talent to make the card something special. 

I almost wish they hadn't done Rey de Volodores on National Pro Wrestling Day as the show at WrestleCon would be perfect for it. 

I just hope they do something really cool with their show because of unique the circumstances are.


----------



## asdf0501

HayleySabin said:


> The plot thickens. Soldier Ant's crew could be the most random faction we've ever seen.


I bet on Incoherence plus Amasis


----------



## Obfuscation

TaylorFitz said:


> I can't to hear them announce some matches for the WrestleCon show. I'm sue Kingston will be defending the title and I'm hoping it's against someone that's a big idea. I really hope they find an awesome mix of Chikara guys and outside talent to make the card something special.
> 
> I almost wish they hadn't done Rey de Volodores on National Pro Wrestling Day as the show at WrestleCon would be perfect for it.
> 
> I just hope they do something really cool with their show because of unique the circumstances are.


More of a disappointment with RDV being a bust this year.



asdf0501 said:


> I bet on Incoherence plus Amasis


I'd mark. With Wink's mindset, it almost sounds _too_ fitting, however.


----------



## stryker360

Now matter what, somehow I have a feeling Deviant still ends up on his team. Wink will try and force them to get along, and some how they will during the match once by random chance. This will then validate Dink's decision causing this tag debauchery to continue.


----------



## Obfuscation

I kicked that around. If DeviAnt isn't involved, he'll be a third wheel behind Jigsaw & Shard's new tandem version of GEKIDO. Which I can't see lasting.

I know it's been months, but does anyone know why 17 & CombatAnt are out of the company? I've looked. Found zip.


----------



## KingCrash

In storyline Quack injured them and killed their careers as retribution for ending Dragonfly's and that new gimmick's ones.


----------



## Obfuscation

No, I knew that obviously. I'm talking what of their careers? 17 was getting the vibe like he was getting a singles push only to be "injured" by Quack and never wrestle again(?) Chikara and their propensity for having wrestlers vanish without a trace never fails.


----------



## Chismo

I'm glad The Shard survived, always prefered him over 17.


----------



## Obfuscation

As did I. 

I wasn't going to object to 17 rolling in a bit of a "Nexus/Wade Barrett" type deal by rising up the card fast in his first year. It was interesting. Has me caught off guard he would become a ghost after Quack got a hold of him.


----------



## Chismo

And what is it with Chikara randomers anyway? So many good chaarcters disappeared over the years. Is it because of Quack the Whack or what?


----------



## Obfuscation

For as long as I've been a fan, I legit have no clue. The only one who was revealed to my knowledge has been Lince Dorado. The list of those who show up only to disappear is staggering.


----------



## Genking48

I dunno why all those characters disappear, maybe it's because they only hire them for one special storyline (like Tursas) and has no further use for them afterwards, I remember Lince got released and I think it was because he didn't show up for some of the shows, and as far as I remember Quack is pretty uptight about showing up, if you don't show up, you're out.


----------



## Rickey

First time ever match added to *Just Shadows in the Fog*


----------



## EmbassyForever

Waltmen looked bad in his recent matches so I don't have high hopes for this one.


----------



## KingCrash

It's pretty much because Quack's always been afraid of storyline-centric guys outstaying their welcome after their role has been played so they usually fade out while someone else comes in. Lince was different and would probably still be in Chikara if he could make the shows. 

And like EmbassyForever I don't have high hopes for the Waltman match, but Wicked's good so it may be passable in the end.


----------



## Obfuscation

Dream match nostalgia has me hopeful. Lets hope Kid brings his work boots.


----------



## Rickey

Added to *Watchmaker*


----------



## EmbassyForever

Rickey said:


> Added to *Watchmaker*


Oh man this match will be fantastic


----------



## Obfuscation

Choice tag contest. Digging the Quack/Fire Ant duo. Something about Quack in tags with the Chikara gang seems to interest me more than any of his singles work these days.


----------



## GothicBohemian

Re: Just Shadows in the Fog
Waltman...eh, I always think it's best to be optimistic and give anyone a chance to wow me but my hopes for him right now are, well, not so high. But I could be way off and he'll make a great match of it. Crazy, I know, but I am liking the inclusion of the Kingston/Kong match. I just love her (  it didn't work out with WWE). 

The Watchmaker lineup has some fun stuff planned. Plenty of potential tag goodness there, IMO. 

*slowly trying to catch back up on Chikara*


----------



## Obfuscation

I know Hallowicked isn't El Generico, but he's quality. If anyone was the best bet to be put in a match vs Waltman, it was him.


----------



## Rickey

Added to *Just Shadows in the Fog*








_*Over a Year in the Making!*_


----------



## Obfuscation

Former vs current. Gargano is going to show Akuma why he replaced him. Gargano is the man.


----------



## EmbassyForever

Finally Gargano is getting signles match, and his opponent is GRAN AKUMA? :cornette

But at least there's a story behind it...


----------



## stryker360

I think Akuma vs Gargano will be a pretty fun contest. I could see them really taking a tear at each other. If this match sucks, I am officially off Gran Akuma. He had two memorable matches from last year, not nearly enough.


----------



## Chismo

Gargano to superkick him into oblivion, plz.


----------



## Obfuscation

It's obvious if it will suck it will be thanks in part to Akuma. 

Match is going to be KICK friendly.


----------



## Rickey

Added to *Watchmaker*


----------



## stryker360

Rickey said:


> Added to *Watchmaker*


Saturyn might die


----------



## Obfuscation

If she gets met with the tandem finisher that would OWN. So small and light she'll be broken in half. :lol


----------



## KingCrash

Added to Shadows In The Fog, who's walking away with points:


----------



## Chismo

JigShard to collect 3 points, plz.


----------



## FITZ

I could see them getting 2 only to have them fall to Quack and Green Ant. I don't see the benefit in putting JigShard in the title scene when we all know Jigsaw and Quackenbush are going to be feuding all season. And I don't want this to end up as a tag feud between them.


----------



## Rickey

KingCrash said:


> Added to Shadows In The Fog, who's walking away with points:


Going with Shard and Jigsaw. Quack and Green Ant as a runner up.


----------



## Obfuscation

All kinds of FUN right there.

Jigsaw & Shard should be a lock to earn themselves a championship shot.


----------



## Emperor DC

The logical next step is to have Jigsaw/Shard be stopped at two points by Quack/Green Ant, lending further fuel to the problems between Quack and Jig. I don't want an easily collected three points, it'd benefit all parties for it to be put off for a while.


----------



## Rickey

Added to *Watchmaker*








_*Showcasing the Stars of QWEST!*_


----------



## Chismo

Sir Oliver looks like the greatest... thing ever.


----------



## EmbassyForever

I really don't like this Sugar/F.I.S.T storyline.. am I the only one? but the match sounds very good. JigShard FTW


----------



## KingCrash

That match looks like two rejects from A Clockwork Orange getting ready to wrestle.

And I'll say Icarus/Sugar get the point and JigShard regain one point the next night over Quack and Green Ant.


----------



## Emperor DC

I've loved Sugar/Icarus. It's been a lot of fun.

The entire Wink experiment has been fun. Yes, we lost Colony, but it's been a different way of CHIKARA life that stopped things becoming stale, which was a danger in the early part of last season.


----------



## Obfuscation

JoeRulz said:


> Sir Oliver looks like the greatest... thing ever.


lolz. He's not. He's pretty bad, actually.

Sugar in FIST is (Y)


----------



## stryker360

So Peck vs Obariyon mentioned for the 8th...still leaving soldier, fire, devi and assailant unbooked....gotta be in another grudge match


----------



## KingCrash

Here's what they're doing on the 8th:


----------



## Obfuscation

Looking more and more that the safe assumption of DeviAnt with Soldier is a near reality.


----------



## stryker360

The only people left are Chuckie T, Frightmare, Deviant and the Ice Creams. So unless we go outside the company, it is a lock in. Also, I find it interesting that one of the atomicos is against a technico squad, the other rudo.


----------



## Obfuscation

Ice Creams probably won't be involved. More often they're used one night and the next it gives Quack/Wicked a break. Besides, they're semi-regular as it is & Wicked/Quack have rather "big" bookings for JSITF.


----------



## Emperor DC

I hope it's 17, combatANT and deviANT.

Please let it be so.


----------



## Obfuscation

Bring back the two who vanished. Oh please.


----------



## KingCrash

I'm going to go the random outsider route and just call for Wink to bring in The Submission Squad for Green Ant's team.

Would it be any good? No.

Does it make sense? No.

A perfect Wink idea.


----------



## Obfuscation

I'm actually wanting the return of the pick em hat to come back and decide the fate of Soldier Ant's team. Maybe Ice Man King Parsons will be in the building this time.


----------



## randelic

I've never watched much Chikara, but I picked up a few DVDs during the latest smartmark sale and enjoyed it a lot. Been reading through this thread to see what I should know moving forward. Any other suggestions or feedback is appreciated.


----------



## Obfuscation

You all up to speed with the current stories of Chikara? If so, then I'd say you're caught up outside of going back and reliving great moments from past seasons.


----------



## randelic

I watched the Best of 2012 set and I picked up the last 3 dvd's of the year but haven't sat down with them yet. That's my plans for when I'm off this week. Anything in particular I need to catch up on before I watch the shows from this year? Typically how long is it before they come out on smartmark?


----------



## Obfuscation

It's usually not too long. Especially for the bigger events such as iPPVs or King of Trios. Give or take a month tops for the rest. Which is swift in the world of Indie wrestling these days.

If you have to take a peek at the very latter 2012 shows, then I'll recommend watching those first to get a good bite on the angles heading into season 12. After that you should be good to go. Only Wink's logic system for his teams could leave one a bit confused at first. I was keeping up and I got lost the moment it occurred.


----------



## randelic

In addition to the Best of 2012 I have Zelda the Great, The Cibernetico Rises, and Under the Hood. That's my homework this week, lol. I plan on picking up the new stuff as it's released or when they run sales on smartmark. I can't believe I've never tried getting into it before now, the matches alone with no knowledge of story on the Best Of set was awesome!


----------



## Obfuscation

(Y)

You'll be caught up to speed in the majority after watching those. Then you should check out the Chikara Season 11 epilogue to get a gist of one aspect of the company too.

The Best of sets rock. Always a great way to show fans new or old the top matches of the year and what the common themes were.


----------



## stryker360

To get caught up on season 11 go here http://thedarkmatch.blogspot.ca/


----------



## randelic

stryker360 said:


> To get caught up on season 11 go here http://thedarkmatch.blogspot.ca/


Awesome link. Thanks for this!


----------



## stryker360

randelic said:


> Awesome link. Thanks for this!


You're welcome! It isn't complete as you have noticed...however I've noticed most of the important characters have been covered, such as the champions


----------



## Obfuscation

Blog + watching the final 3 shows will get him up to speed for current events. Blog is a marvel of information. Bless it.


----------



## TheDarkMatch

HayleySabin said:


> Blog + watching the final 3 shows will get him up to speed for current events. Blog is a marvel of information. Bless it.


Hey, thank you! It does take a long time to put one blog together. My dear friend Randelic, in a few days I will have my post about the Gekido up. The last 3 shows will let you know how the year ends, I can fill you in on how it started. I'll PM you when I have posted it.


----------



## Obfuscation

(Y)

Information about Gekido will certainly be beneficial to anyone with some lingering questions. Quite a bit of weaving ins and outs with the angle over this past year.


----------



## FITZ

Just saw this for "The Shoulder of Pallas. 











It will be good to see him back. 

Honestly I'm a little annoyed with Chikara. The show is a month away and they haven't even announced a match yet. As far as I know every other company running that weekend has announced something.


----------



## stryker360

I'm more annoyed that we have no idea who Soldier Ant is tagging with this weekend


----------



## Obfuscation

The mystery behind who Wink will select is the fun of the match. Going to be more fun if I can avoid spoilers this time around.


----------



## KingCrash

TaylorFitz said:


> It will be good to see him back.
> 
> Honestly I'm a little annoyed with Chikara. The show is a month away and they haven't even announced a match yet. As far as I know every other company running that weekend has announced something.


Well they're running show this week and they can't really announce anything major dealing with angles or titles until after that. If they have a special guest coming that that isn't someone from another indy like DGUSA they should have announced that but otherwise it should be fine as long as by next week you have the top three matches (tag title, grand championship, whatever 6/8 man tag they're going to do).


----------



## Emperor DC

TaylorFitz said:


> Just saw this for "The Shoulder of Pallas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It will be good to see him back.
> 
> Honestly I'm a little annoyed with Chikara. The show is a month away and they haven't even announced a match yet. As far as I know every other company running that weekend has announced something.


Why are you surprised? CHIKARA hardly every announces much for a show until the previous shows are done and dusted, unless there is a small timeframe between them.


----------



## FITZ

I don't really follow Chikara unless it's a show that I'm going to. I'm just comparing them to the other indy companies as they all have a majority of their cards announced. 

It was only a little annoyed anyway. 

I'm really hoping my brother and friend enjoy the show. My brother has only been to 1 Chikara show and it was the first Chikarasaurus (sp?) Rex show with all the Dragon Gate guys so it had a very different feel then a lot of their other shows. He hates Eddie Kingston which is annoying but otherwise he should be OK. As for my friend he's been to like 2 or 3 indy shows (Some local indy, CZW, and ROH) and I have no idea what he will think about it.


----------



## stryker360

Downloading the premier mp4s right now, going to be a chikara filled evening


----------



## Obfuscation

TaylorFitz said:


> I don't really follow Chikara unless it's a show that I'm going to. I'm just comparing them to the other indy companies as they all have a majority of their cards announced.
> 
> It was only a little annoyed anyway.
> 
> I'm really hoping my brother and friend enjoy the show. My brother has only been to 1 Chikara show and it was the first Chikarasaurus (sp?) Rex show with all the Dragon Gate guys so it had a very different feel then a lot of their other shows. He hates Eddie Kingston which is annoying but otherwise he should be OK. As for my friend he's been to like 2 or 3 indy shows (Some local indy, CZW, and ROH) and I have no idea what he will think about it.


Show him every Eddie Kingston promo till he wises up.


----------



## FITZ

It's not going to happen. It's almost comical how much he dislikes him. His least favorite indy wrestler. So if you watch the show and are wondering who the one ass is that's constantly booing Kingston that would be my brother.


----------



## Obfuscation

What an unusual displaced form of anger. I find it hard to _not_ root for Kingston, haha.


----------



## KingCrash

First match announced for the WrestleCon show:


----------



## KingCrash

Results from Just Shadows In The Fog:



Spoiler: March 8th show results



1. Quackenbush/Green Ant vs Kodama/Kobald vs Icarus/Dunkerton vs Jigsaw/Shard

- Dunkerton and Icarus score the final fall on Jigsaw and Shard in the contest for a big upset and 1 point!

2. Gran Akuma d. Johnny Gargano

3. Archibald Peck d. Obariyon. Apparently with some new moves! No Veronica in sight.

- Ophidian calls out Amasis, and The Batiri ambush him. But the power of the Funky Pharoah is too much, and Amasis takes them out!

4. Hallowicked d. Sean Waltman via Go 2 Sleepy Hollow followed by a Yakuza Kick

Intermission

5. Fire Ant, assailANT, Dasher Hatfield and Saturyne vs Soldier Ant and his Mystery Team

- The Mystery Team is.......THREE NEW ANTS?? Colony XTREME Force: Arctic Rescue Ant, Missile Assault Ant and Orbit Adventure Ant??

- Arctic Rescue Ant scores a big Top Rope Legdrop on assailANT and gets the victory for Colony XTREME Force!!

6. Mr. Touchdown d. Jakob Hammermeir to retain the Young Lions Cup after a distraction by both Donst AND Veronica

7. 3.0 vs The Devastation Corporation for the Campeones de Parejas (Currently in Progress)

- Devastation Corproration get the first fall after a powerbomb by Blaster on Parker

- 3.0 tie it up after Max Smashmaster misses a Moonsault (You read that right) and Parker got the fall

- Sidney Bakabellas interference backfires as Parker is able to pin Blaster McMassive for the win! 3.0 retain!!

8. Eddie Kingston d. Amazing Kong via Sliding D to the back of the head and a Backfist to a seated Kong


----------



## Obfuscation

I almost clicked it. At this rate I should just read b/c my outlet of downloading seems to be moot with the lack of XWT love it is getting.

Will power won't last me long here.


----------



## KingCrash

I think the season premier episodes just came out a day or two ago so give it a little time.

Plus there was an upcoming event announcement, I'll put it in a separate spoiler:



Spoiler: Staple coming back



The May 18th show in Chicago will feature the return of The Tag World Grand Prix


----------



## Obfuscation

I made sure to check SMV the moment I made my post. Fingers crossed my cheap way of keeping up with Chikara can continue. They'll be owned in due time. For now, this is simpler for myself.


----------



## Genking48

Oh my god :mark: let the mp4 of this show be out quickly!

btw


Spoiler: Just Shadows in the Fog spoiler



XTREME!!!


----------



## THECHAMPION

Spoiler: Soldier's Team



Am I the only one who really dislikes adding 3 more Ants to the roster? I guess I'll take the old 'Wait and See' approach to the angle but that puts by my count 8 Ants on the current roster (Soldier, Fire, Green, DeviAnt, AssailAnt, + 3 new guys)

Kind of hoping for at least DeviAnt who is the odd man out at the moment to lose the mask or gimmick.


----------



## EmbassyForever

THECHAMPION said:


> Spoiler: Soldier's Team
> 
> 
> 
> Am I the only one who really dislikes adding 3 more Ants to the roster?


No.


----------



## FITZ

Spoiler: Spoiler



They should have gone with a different theme of Ants. The Business Colony would have been my choice. AccountANT, The Lawyer DefendANT, and Risk Management ConsultANT.



I have to credit the guy in the urinal next to me at KOT for coming up with 2 of the 3 names.


----------



## KingCrash

Spoiler: Watchmaker Results



- It seems that the Orlando show is the same as the Tampa one in running a little late. CHIKARA says the doors will open shortly and thanks the fans for their patience

1. Oliver Grimsely d. Eddie Graves via Double Arm Lungblower

2. The Batiri d. The Colony XTREME Force after XTREME Force and The Batiri brawl out of the arena, leaving Soldier Ant alone to tap to Ophidian's Death Grip.

- After the match, with Ophidian alone, he falls prey to Amasis! Ophidian retreats in fear!

3. Hallowicked d. Jakob Hammermeier after it seemed Jakob had the match won, he broke down asking for his best friend Tim Donst back, allowing Hallowicked to score the victory

4. assailANT d. Mr. Touchdown via a Knee to the face and CHIKARA Special: Blue

Intermission

5. Jigsaw and The Shard d. Quackenbush and Fire Ant after The Shard worked over Fire Ants knee and made him tap to the Ankle Lock. JigShard have 1 point.

6. Archibald Peck d. Tim Donst Via DQ after Archie accidentally hits Veronica, causing Steve The Turtle Weiner to attack Archie until Donst pulled him off.

7. Due to Kingston not being at the venue, the main event is now as The Devastation Corporation and F.I.S.T. taking on Green Ant, Dasher, and 3.Akuma

- Green Ant leads his team to victory making Gargano tap to the Cloverleaf, the switch made the difference here...wonder what happened to King...


----------



## Genking48

Spoiler: Match result



6. Archibald Peck d. Tim Donst Via DQ after Archie accidentally hits Veronica, causing *Steve The Turtle Weiner* to attack Archie until Donst pulled him off.

Oh god no, why The Turtle, god why!?


----------



## KingCrash

Spoiler: End result


----------



## EmbassyForever

KingCrash said:


> Spoiler: Watchmaker Results
> 
> 
> 
> - It seems that the Orlando show is the same as the Tampa one in running a little late. CHIKARA says the doors will open shortly and thanks the fans for their patience
> 
> 1. Oliver Grimsely d. Eddie Graves via Double Arm Lungblower
> 
> 2. The Batiri d. The Colony XTREME Force after XTREME Force and The Batiri brawl out of the arena, leaving Soldier Ant alone to tap to Ophidian's Death Grip.
> 
> - After the match, with Ophidian alone, he falls prey to Amasis! Ophidian retreats in fear!
> 
> 3. Hallowicked d. Jakob Hammermeier after it seemed Jakob had the match won, he broke down asking for his best friend Tim Donst back, allowing Hallowicked to score the victory
> 
> 4. assailANT d. Mr. Touchdown via a Knee to the face and CHIKARA Special: Blue
> 
> Intermission
> 
> 5. Jigsaw and The Shard d. Quackenbush and Fire Ant after The Shard worked over Fire Ants knee and made him tap to the Ankle Lock. JigShard have 1 point.
> 
> 6. Archibald Peck d. Tim Donst Via DQ after Archie accidentally hits Veronica, causing Steve The Turtle Weiner to attack Archie until Donst pulled him off.
> 
> 7. Due to Kingston not being at the venue, the main event is now as The Devastation Corporation and F.I.S.T. taking on Green Ant, Dasher, and 3.Akuma
> 
> - Green Ant leads his team to victory making Gargano tap to the Cloverleaf, the switch made the difference here...wonder what happened to King...





Spoiler: results



STEVE THE TURTLE? fpalm


----------



## KingCrash

Match signed for WrestleCon, and Amasis returns for revenge:


----------



## EmbassyForever

Good match finally


----------



## Emperor DC

Finally? It's only the 2nd one signed.

Loving that there are more Ants involved, advances the main story of 2013 nicely.


----------



## EmbassyForever

Dyer Consequences said:


> Finally? It's only the 2nd one signed.
> 
> Loving that there are more Ants involved, advances the main story of 2013 nicely.


I was talking in general.


----------



## Emperor DC

EmbassyForever said:


> I was talking in general.


I'd say King/Kong, Quack/FireAnt versus ShardSaw and such are quite exciting matches, but each to their own.


----------



## Emperor DC

At Wrestlecon;










Please be Liger ... Please be Liger ... Please be Liger!


----------



## EmbassyForever

Dyer Consequences said:


> At Wrestlecon;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please be Liger ... Please be Liger ... Please be Liger!


Now if it's not Liger I'll be disappointed. Man this match would be so awesome.


----------



## Emperor DC

> Tag World Grand Prix 2013:
> 1st Stage (Afternoon)
> Saturday, May 18th
> Chicago, IL
> 
> Tag World Grand Prix 2013:
> 2nd Stage (Evening)
> Saturday, May 18th
> Chicago, IL


----------



## FITZ

Are there rumors about Liger doing shows that weekend or something? 

I don't think Chikara would leave it a mystery if it wasn't going to be someone awesome so I'm not worried.


----------



## Emperor DC

TaylorFitz said:


> Are there rumors about Liger doing shows that weekend or something?
> 
> I don't think Chikara would leave it a mystery if it wasn't going to be someone awesome so I'm not worried.


He's in the area.


----------



## KingCrash

Liger's in the area since he's doing a match vs. Sabu of all people that Thurs. I think so it's possible. Plus it'd work in the story where Quack teams with everyone he respects/likes but still can't bet JigShard so he finally has to go to Shane Storm/STIGMA to end that team.


----------



## FITZ

KingCrash said:


> Liger's in the area since he's doing a match vs. Sabu of all people that Thurs. I think so it's possible. Plus it'd work in the story where Quack teams with everyone he respects/likes but still can't bet JigShard so he finally has to go to Shane Storm/STIGMA to end that team.


Obviously they have to get the belts on JigShard for that to happen.


----------



## Rickey

Added to *The Shoulder of Pallas*








As per Wink's latest blog, every Kingston singles match from now on will be a title match.
http://www.chikarapro.com/blog/
Added to *Battle Not with Monsters*


----------



## EmbassyForever

Rickey said:


> [/IMG]
> As per Wink's latest blog, every Kingston singles match from now on will be a title match.


That sounds familiar to me..

Hallo vs Kingston should be very good


----------



## Chismo

Honestly, I wouldn't mind if Green Ant takes it, but I just don't see them doing the Grand Title change on a regular DVD show.


----------



## THECHAMPION

I'm not sure what's gonna happen with the Grand Championship.

On one hand I think it seems like King's reign should be drawing to a close (he's held the belt for a very long time) but I don't see an obvious next guy.

Hallowicked hasn't had much going on other than playing second fiddle to Mantis so it would be weird to see him thrust into being champ, Green Ant is busy with a storyline that doesn't need the title and shouldn't have it (the overflow of Ants), Quack and Jig are busy with one another in a tag feud which I think will eventually involve the titles, Donst already lost his title match and seems to be heading for a feud with Archie. Ophidian and Amasis are busy with one another, same I suspect with Sugar and Dasher (there are a lot of ex-partners feuding at the moment)

Maybe Mr. TD once he loses the Cup? Or maybe a feud with all of FIST? 

The "story" of Eddie's title reign seems to just be starting with Wink more actively going after him now, but that feels weird as he's already approaching 500 days as champ.


----------



## Emperor DC

The obvious step is to have Archie win it as revenge for Kingston backfisting the time travelling version of himself.


----------



## THECHAMPION

Yeah but if Archie gets backfisted again he'll time travel again and could be banned from Chikara.


----------



## KingCrash

Unless Kingston's injury or "demons" prevent him from defending again I think he'll hold onto for a bit longer and be one of the first guys to threaten Wink enough to start the ball rolling on whatever is going on with his Dad and fake corporation.


----------



## save_us_y2j

Still think they should've had Donst win at the season finale. He was on fire and it was an iPPV and a perfect time. Donst is the only guy that I legitimately thought could take the title from Kingston. I don't see Kingston losing anytime in the near future until they start to build someone up again like they did Donst.


----------



## EmbassyForever

After wathing the Fab shows I'm REALLY pumped for Amasis vs Ophidian. 

BTW, the "Aniversario: Never Compromise" evnet is going to be an iPPV!


----------



## Bruce L

Sadly, due to financial constraints, I haven't gotten any shows since King of Trios. I'm reading the blog, however, and I absolutely love AssailANT's enthusiasm at being part of the "New and Improved" Colony. Just wondering: How do Fire Ant and Green Ant seem to be taking to him? (It's so much funnier to me to imagine AssailANT overflowing with team spirit while his teammates just barely tolerate him.)


----------



## DOPA

I watched dailymotion links for the While the Dawn is Breaking show and missed Kingston vs Steen as the link got deleted. I don't feel like downloading the whole show for 1 match so has anybody got a link to that match specifically at all?


----------



## Lane

The Batiri worked IWA DS over the weekend

From Facebook
Just to clarify rumors of our IWA-DS appearance. Fan punches Kobald. Kodama punches fan. Fan fights back. Kodama puts fan on his buttocks. Kobald gauges fan's eyes out. Fan resists arrest but gets arrested anyway. Intermission. Batiri sells tons of merch


----------



## KingCrash

Roster page has been updated and a 8-man tag set up for WrestleCon.


----------



## FITZ

They couldn't have found one more ant?


----------



## THECHAMPION

It's odd.

Because they actually have 1 more Ant on the roster (deviAnt)

But he's not affiliated with The Colony.


----------



## stryker360

It looks like DeviANT is getting phased out because he isn't a selling point. Everyone loves Soldier, Fire, Green, AssailANT but nobody wanted DeviANT around. So Wink came up with those other three which he has explicitly said were for money making purposes. No marketing value out of DeviANT makes me think he is going bye bye.


----------



## EmbassyForever

I can see them giving the belt to Hallo. I'll try to stay spoiler-free for this one, Hallo/Kingston, Quack and ?? vs JigShard and Amasis vs Ophidian all should be pretty great.


----------



## FITZ

Bruce L said:


> Sadly, due to financial constraints, I haven't gotten any shows since King of Trios. I'm reading the blog, however, and I absolutely love AssailANT's enthusiasm at being part of the "New and Improved" Colony. Just wondering: How do Fire Ant and Green Ant seem to be taking to him? (It's so much funnier to me to imagine AssailANT overflowing with team spirit while his teammates just barely tolerate him.)


It was like that at first but he's been winning them over. At the show in December he basically took a bullet for one of his teammates (he took some type of big move to prevent one of them from taking it) and I think that was the big turning point for him. 

AssailANT is also the man. The guy is hilarious.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

stryker360 said:


> It looks like DeviANT is getting phased out because he isn't a selling point. Everyone loves Soldier, Fire, Green, AssailANT but nobody wanted DeviANT around. So Wink came up with those other three which he has explicitly said were for money making purposes. No marketing value out of DeviANT makes me think he is going bye bye.


 I liked deviANT from the little I've seen of him from All the Agents.


----------



## stryker360

MoxleyMoxx said:


> I liked deviANT from the little I've seen of him from All the Agents.


I thought he was good too. He was decent in the ring, botched less than some roster main stays, and had the heel character down pretty good. Some how I doubt that he is gone for good right now, just at the moment he isn't around. Me thinks that he will come back and decide that being on the roster is better than not and change his attitude and work with the Colony to get rid of Colony: Extreme which has essentially replaced him.


----------



## Emperor DC

Just to let people know, this is all a ruse. I'm convinced assailANT is in this alongside Shard still, and maybe even deviANT. The Shard blog put up a while back convinced me of it. He mentioned about wanting to expose the "dark underbelly" of CHIKARA, what was GEKIDO's main goal. 

I'd not be surprised to learn this has all been a game and GEKIDO has used Wink's sheer incompetence to play Quack/Jig and The Colony against eachother, thus throwing CHIKARA into the sort of chaos they always wanted to. I don't think combatANT and 17 are done just yet, either.


----------



## KingCrash

Still think combatANT and 17 are done since they played their part and split up Quack and Jig. Plus deviANT isn't in the 8-man because Fire/Green can't trust him and Wink wants to prove his Colony is better. 

New matches for WrestleCon, third time's a charm I guess & an elimination tag:




















And based on the blog today from Dunkerton two of those teams might be F.I.S.T.


----------



## Emperor DC

Florida shows will be out early next week.


----------



## EmbassyForever

EDIT: Saw the cards for these shows, sounds good, looking forward to Quacuk/Fire Ant vs JigShard and FCE


----------



## Emperor DC

Okay, the Event Center has convinced me.

Quack's partner is Shane Storm.


----------



## FITZ

Dyer Consequences said:


> Okay, the Event Center has convinced me.
> 
> Quack's partner is Shane Storm.


Wrestlecon is not the event to that at. They are going to have a lot of people there that aren't Chikara fans and won't understand what a big deal it would be. Also Shane Storm should be teaming with Quack when they go for the titles and JigShard don't have the belts yet.


----------



## Emperor DC

TaylorFitz said:


> Wrestlecon is not the event to that at. They are going to have a lot of people there that aren't Chikara fans and won't understand what a big deal it would be. Also Shane Storm should be teaming with Quack when they go for the titles and JigShard don't have the belts yet.


It makes total sense. There will be more than enough Chikara fans there, they'll go and take in other Indy's at the same time.

Storm coming in and Quack/Storm winning would be awesome. It'd take ShardSaw done to 0 points and of course, Quack/Storm have two points.


----------



## THECHAMPION

No Quack and Storm have 3 points.

Which is why it doesn't make any sense.

If the two are gong to team it should be in a title match.


----------



## stryker360

First team added to the 4-way elim is the throwbacks, which was foreshadowed by Touchdown a while back.


----------



## KingCrash

Like others have said I don't think Quack needs to bring in Storm/STIGMA until JigShard win the titles, maybe at the TWGP night show if they can get points on the Southern shows before then.

And The Devastation Corporation has been added as the second team to the 4 Corner tag match at WrestleCon.


----------



## KingCrash

From the Blog today it'll be an 8-man tag at WrestleCon as the entire F.I.S.T team take on 3.0, Gran Akuma and Marty Jannetty.

And The Extreme Rising shows have been canceled so if Quack wants Liger as his partner he's fully available.


----------



## THECHAMPION

Unless Extreme Rising cancelled his flight.

I hope they use the last 2 tag eliminators to bring in some cool guests from DGUSA/Evolve instead of just putting The Batiri and Los Ice Creams in there.


----------



## Concrete

Liger was always coming to Chikara so that really doesn't affect those odds nor was he announced for Extreme Risings other weekend shows. Does mean that Liger could come to PWS for 2 nights rather than one. Liger in Chikara is still :mark:

As far as Extreme Rising cancelling their shows I can only laugh given the reasoning. They said they announced their shows too late and everyone already had tickets to other shows. Why'd they even try in the first place is my question. They tried coming back, or should I say coming for the first time, after their debut show but this looks like the end of the road with all that's happened. I'll give them credit for trying to build themselves after the first disaster but that's all.


----------



## FITZ

KingCrash said:


> From the Blog today it'll be an 8-man tag at WrestleCon as the entire F.I.S.T team take on 3.0, Gran Akuma and Marty Jannetty.
> 
> And The Extreme Rising shows have been canceled so if Quack wants Liger as his partner he's fully available.


Has the full F.I.S.T. team ever been together yet? 

Also the Batiri deserve to be on the card. Yeah a crazy entrance in the match would be fun but not at the cost of guys who worked hard and deserve a spot on the card.


----------



## EmbassyForever

TaylorFitz said:


> Has the full F.I.S.T. team ever been together yet?
> 
> Also the Batiri deserve to be on the card. Yeah a crazy entrance in the match would be fun but not at the cost of guys who worked hard and deserve a spot on the card.


With Sugar you mean? if so yes, they had a match with The Batiri (Deep Freeze)


----------



## stryker360

The Batiri have one point so it would make total sense that they would join the tag eliminator match. I've been saying it, they haven't had a title shot in years and yet we are suppose to take them seriously as a team? They need to get a couple points and get their shot. As for F.I.S.T vs Booyakuma and Jannety....well I am happy F.I.S.T, Akuma, Parker, and Shane are on the card but sorry Jannetty needs to go away. Indy wrestling is plagued by old men making a pay check. Honestly, the man helped build tag wrestling, I'm not stupid to deny that. After seeing him last year though, he needs to hang up the tassels.


----------



## THECHAMPION

EmbassyForever said:


> With Sugar you mean? if so yes, they had a match with The Batiri (Deep Freeze)


No that was only 3 of them. (No Gargano)

This is the first time (to my knowledge) that all 4 have teamed as a unit.


----------



## EmbassyForever

THECHAMPION said:


> No that was only 3 of them. (No Gargano)
> 
> This is the first time (to my knowledge) that all 4 have teamed as a unit.


Oh right my bad


----------



## Emperor DC

I'm not Gargano's biggest fan, I'd like to see Icarus break out on his own or as part of a comedy double act with Sugar and for Taylor to bring in The Gentleman's Club.


----------



## FITZ

stryker360 said:


> The Batiri have one point so it would make total sense that they would join the tag eliminator match. I've been saying it, they haven't had a title shot in years and yet we are suppose to take them seriously as a team? They need to get a couple points and get their shot. As for F.I.S.T vs Booyakuma and Jannety....well I am happy F.I.S.T, Akuma, Parker, and Shane are on the card but sorry Jannetty needs to go away. Indy wrestling is plagued by old men making a pay check. Honestly, the man helped build tag wrestling, I'm not stupid to deny that. After seeing him last year though, he needs to hang up the tassels.


I've been saying this for a while. Chikara using an older name is fun when they do it once, maybe twice. Once the novelty is gone I don't really want to see them back.


----------



## RDEvans

So I haven't been watching Chikara lately, any idea what's going on and who those new ant people are?


----------



## Emperor DC

They have been brought in my Wink to sell more merch and make more money for CHIKARA. Soldier has been disobedient by failing to get along with deviANT so he's been made their leader.


----------



## stryker360

Colony Extreme Force are Wink's idea on how to make capital off of Chikara's beloved Ants, since Colony Classic and the Swarm aren't getting along he doesn't see their material gain.


----------



## randelic

For the sale on smartmark today I was looking at picking up the Chikara shows from this year. I have not seen or read about any of them as I just got caught up with last year. Should I pick up all 4? Or are there some less important than others?


----------



## THECHAMPION

Um the second show is probably more important than the first (had two title matches.) It's also better. But both are quality.

Haven't seen the Florida shows yet so I don't want to give any type of recommendation.


----------



## stryker360

If you pick up either of the March shows, make sure it is March 8th. It is a better show and has more story development. The 9th isn't a terrible show but it was in front of a smaller crowd which understandably so means the boys didn't try and kill themselves.


----------



## KingCrash

Last team announced for the four way at WrestleCon is UltraMantis Black and Blind Rage.










And the first team announced for The Tag World Grand Prix are The Heart Throbs of Antonio Thomas & Romeo Roselli.


----------



## FITZ

I think I'll be skipping Chikara over Wrestlemania weekend. Chikara refuses to sell me a GA ticket and I'm spending extra money for a reserved seat in the 7t row. It's only $5 but it's more of the principle. They're the only company trying to charge me and m friends extra for their shows. They didn't sell out of GA seats they just want to make extra money. Maybe it will working but it just cost them 5 tickts sold to their show.


----------



## mgriff3456

Chikara and all of the other promotions are not involved when it comes to ticket sales and prices for the Wrestlecon shows. Wrestlecon is the one responsible for everything. While I do agree with you about the extra $5 being lame especially since you said you were gunna buy 5 so that extra $5 adds up to being a whole extra GA ticket I would not put any of the blame on Chikara.


----------



## stryker360

Out of all the teams to announce first for the TWGP they chose the Heart Throbs? Holy.Fuck


----------



## FITZ

Whatever the reason is I'm not paying more money to sit in the 7th row.


----------



## Obfuscation

Blah @ the Heart Throbs being in TWGP, the tournament return overall is enough to leave me :mark:

WrestleCon is shaping up nicely for Chikara. Not wasting any time with Ophidian vs Amasis & Donst vs Peck III. I'm more than down.


----------



## mgriff3456

What?!?!?!?! Amasis vs. Ophidian is the match I'm looking forward to most.


----------



## EmbassyForever

Devastation Corp and RC/DC are both added to TWGP


----------



## Chismo

I fucking love TDC. And Bakabella too. They're so old school. And The Colony Xtreme Force looks amazing as well.


----------



## KingCrash

Spoiler: WrestleCon show results



- CHIKARA just tweeted this is the largest live crowd to ever witness a CHIKARA Event!!

1. Saturyne d. Kobald via a Moonsault

2. The Throwbacks vs The Batiri vs Ultramantis Black/Blind Rage vs The Devastation Corporation

- The Throwbacks are eliminated by the Death Blow on Dasher Hatfield by the Devastation Corporation

- The second elimination goes to Ultramantis Black and Blind Rage as Mantis rolls up Blaster McMassive

- The Batiri score the final fall and their 3rd point pinning Blind Rage via the Seventh Circle

3. Amasis vs Ophidian

- Ophidian is wheeled out in a wheelchair, and gets into the ring with Crutches

- Ophidian tries to hypnotize Amasis, but Amssis fools him!

- Amasis beats down Ophidian and Kobald, but the Batiri come in and the beatdown ensues, no official bell, Ophidian hits Amasis with his crutches

- Amasis avoids the red mist from Ophidian, and escapes, albet battered, the match is officially off

4. 3.0, Gran Akuma, and Marty Jannetty vs F.I.S.T.

- Icarus and Dunkerton are in purple and white while Taylor and Gargano are in black...a faction divided?

- Icarus makes Gran Akuma submit to the CHIKARA Special to win it for F.I.S.T. Afterword Gargano and Taylor get in Icarus's face, and Icarus shoves Taylor away!

Intermission

5. Archibald Peck d. Tim Donst via the Cranial Crescendo

- Gavin tries to convince Jakob, Turtle, and Veronica that Donst is selfish. Donst attacks and cuts off a piece of his hair!

6. Soldier Ant/Colony XTREME Force vs The Colony and Frightmare

- The Colony XTREME Force are retroactively named King of Trios 2011 winners by Wink, the Colony are enraged!!

- Missile Assault Ant unmasks Frightmare and rolls him up for the win!

7. Eddie Kingston d. Hallowicked with a Backfist to the back of the head to retain his Grand Championship

8. Mike Quackenbush/??? vs Jigsaw and The Shard

- Quacks Mystery Partner is JUSHIN THUNDER LIGER!!

- Quack and Liger get the victory when Liger delivers an avalanche brainbuster on Jigsaw


----------



## Chismo

Looks awesome.



Spoiler: ROFL



The Colony XTREME Force are retroactively named King of Trios 2011 winners by Wink, the Colony are enraged!!

:lmao


----------



## Rickey

Kingston explains why he had to miss the Orlando show.





Sensing a turn.


----------



## Chismo

Now, I've watched almost everything from S12 thus far (5 matches into Watchmaker), but I guess I missed something, where the hell DeviANT disappeared after the season opener?

Also, how did Jakob get the YLC title shot at Shadows at the Fog?


----------



## KingCrash

I think deviANT is one of the Colony: Xtreme Force and we'll find that out soon enough. 

And I think Jakob earned a shot since he had wins over Gran Akuma and Soldier Ant, plus IIRC I don't think he had a singles loss in 2012 besides losing to ACH in the YLC tournament.


----------



## THECHAMPION

Also there's only so many eligible people for the YLC on the roster.

Really think Saturyne should have taken the title in Easton. I really hope we don't get our third consecutive YLC guy to hold the belt from tournament to tournament. How uninteresting.

I guess I'll pull for Chiva Kid, having a guy win a title is an interesting way to bring him into your company.


----------



## FITZ

Is he still doing Chiva Kid? He wrestled in CZW as himself and played a heel. Reminded me of Rhett Titus actually with the way he acted as a heel.


----------



## THECHAMPION

He's announced as Chiva Kid for Chikara.

Chiva Kid seems a lot more like a gimmick for Chikara than a Rhett Titus knockoff.


----------



## THECHAMPION

So after the main event of the Wrestlecon show Wink handed Quack an envelope on his way towards the back...

Then Quack disappeared from the roster page last night...

And this morning Chikara put all Quack related items in their store (his tee-shirt and book) on "liquidation" 

They just did the old obviously someone we know under a mask thing last season so I wonder where this is heading.


----------



## Emperor DC

Looks like Quack is done for a while, re-injured his back at Pallas and still has other injuries he's struggling with.

Pretty sure the envelope will be addressed when he returns.


----------



## Merc_With_A_Mouth

From the Observer:

Quackenbush came back early after back surgery for the chance to team with the guy he called his inspiration to get into pro wrestling. Quackenbush suffered a cracked tibia doing a springboard moonsault when his right leg hit the guard rail. He’s really banged up now with a bad wrist injury and also recovering from broken ribs, and removed himself from the active roster page of the promotion after the event.


----------



## KingCrash

I think the envelope was Quack just getting fired while he heals up.



> Really think Saturyne should have taken the title in Easton. I really hope we don't get our third consecutive YLC guy to hold the belt from tournament to tournament. How uninteresting.


I think it's fine right now because Mr. Touchdown is having a hot streak of good matches and for the second year Tadasuke never defended it here and for all purposes the YLC didn't exist. 

Updates:
Amasis will face The Shard on May 3rd
3.0 will face The Batiri for the titles & Gran Akuma vs. Sugar Dunkerton are scheduled for May 4th.
Los Ice Creams & The Baltic Siege have been added to The Tag World Grand Prix and on the evening show Archibald Peck will face the Grand Champion for the title (Archie better watch out for the backfist).


----------



## RKing85

is this tag grand prix going to be a 8 team tournament so that the winning team has the 3 wins required to get a title show?

And looking at their schedule, I really hope they are not over extending them selves over the next couple of months. I see a lot of new markets on their schedule. Hopefully it all goes well.


----------



## stryker360

They are hitting new markets but they have April and June where they are only running one show a month (BULLSHIT!) so there is rest periods built in. They'd have more shows this month but if you noticed the Wrestling is... promotions are all pretty much running so Quack has booked out all his stars this month.


----------



## THECHAMPION

Next team for TWGP is a team from ROH.

ROH is running the day of TWGP In Va so it's unlikely to be the Briscoes or American Wolves or any of the other major players.

Probably going to be the Bravados or two of the SCUM guys they can spare or something.


----------



## stryker360

We all know its the Bravados, the haven't been around for awhile and they are more over in Chikara than anywhere else (please correct me on this fact).


----------



## KingCrash

stryker360 said:


> We all know its the Bravados, the haven't been around for awhile and they are more over in Chikara than anywhere else (please correct me on this fact).


Pretty much. Not a bad thing that the Bravados return to Chikara. 7th team will be from Wrestling Is Intense.


----------



## muldwych

How do i go about watching chikara and how much is it (pounds)?


----------



## Genking48

No Soldier D:


----------



## THECHAMPION

muldwych said:


> How do i go about watching chikara and how much is it (pounds)?


In the US it's $12 dollars to download an MP4 from SmartMark Video (the official distributor) so a little under 8 pounds

For a stream from SMVOD it'd be 6.50 pounds, DVD's would cost about 10 pounds before shipping (which would likely be a lot)

I recommend the download first, SMVOD's media player is terrible.


----------



## KingCrash

The Kentucky Buffet & Spectral Envoy are the next teams entered in the TWGP. Team 9 will be from Wrestling With Heart.


----------



## THECHAMPION

Wrestling With Heart would be such a better name than what it is. It's Wrestling is Heart from the "nothing to do with Chikara" series of Wrestling Is promotions.

It looks like Colony Extreme Force is going to feud with The Spectral Envoy over ripping off Frightmare's mask at Wrestlecon. Guess they're probably going to push the CXF/Colony Classic back past the iPPV.


----------



## stryker360

Colony Classic vs CXF seems like a cibernetico or finale type of match now, CXF has to piss more people off in the company to set up a CFX loses Wink leaves match. I see the civil war between quack and jig moving into the next year.


----------



## Last Chancery

Zero Gravity announced as the next team in the Tag Grand Prix. I dig these guys. They're about 5'2, 120 pounds and full of flippy shit. A perfect fit for CHIKARA.


----------



## KingCrash

A Zero Gravity/Soul Touchaz match would be great. 

And the "every show will have a Grand Champion defense" stip has officially gone off the rails with Icarus of all people getting one at the iPPV. I can understand if you just had title defenses with Wicked (history), Touchdown (probably has been the best wrestler in Chikara/YLC holder) and even Peck (especially if he was the guy to take it from Kingston) but Icarus?


----------



## stryker360

Icarus gets a default shot because he is Gen 1


----------



## Rickey

*Added to the TWGP*









About the Grand Championship, I think Kingston might actually lose to Mr. Touchdown on May 4th and then go on to face the next challenger on May 18th(Archibald Peck). I guess it all depends on if Kingston truly is turning or not.


----------



## Concrete

The dynamic between Peck and Kingston would be too good to pass up. Peck having to avoid the Backfist to the Future at all costs or the time loops closes and he's out. 

Would like to say that so far TWGP is coming together extremely nicely. You've got your extremely fun teams with The Heart Throbs,Los Ice Creams, The Baltic Siege, The Devastation Corp. Then you've also got real talent that have no problem contributing to the fun in The Bravado Brothers, The Kentucky Buffet(pretty indy but have some solid basics from what I've seen), Spectral Envoy, Zero Gravity(okay these are SUPA SPOTTY wrestlers but we'll see how it works with whoever they go against, wouldn't mind them getting killed by Dev. Corp. for funzies), and Pieces of Hate. I expect this tournament to be at the very least very fun for everyone. This isn't really a TWGP of old, KOT is that, but this could be nice complimentary tournament to the star studded KOT and young talent showcasing YLC.


----------



## Rickey

Wow, I completely forgot about that whole time loop thing with Peck.


----------



## Concrete

Can't take all the credit for that one. Someone on twitter re-mentioned it to me and it blew my mind. I didn't put two and two together. Chikara is great at telling stories and I would be surprised if they didn't tell this in the match.


----------



## Rickey

Yeah that's probably why they made the match up. I'm not exactly sure how the whole thing would work if he did get hit with the move again. Not sure if it'll destroy the 'other' Archie or if it would create a new one? lol I don't know but it could go down an interesting route.


----------



## stryker360

Green Ant has history with Touchdown and Icarus via F.I.S.T It makes sense he lifts the belt.


----------



## Concrete

I'd feel it'd be pretty anti-climatic of Green Ant took the belt from Kingston during his arc with Wink. Soldier Ant would have a much better possibility storyline wise IMO. Plus not too many of Kingston's defenses have been built up throughout his reign so it doesn't matter if he's got beef with anyone or not.


----------



## KingCrash

Don't see Green Ant winning the Grand Championship w/a potential CXF feud going to happen. I could see Peck as he's one of the most liked guys and who could carry it while King does whatever but I think they'll want to keep it on King to further Wink's continued idiocy and connection with NPA.

Also, love the new name for JigShard.


----------



## EmbassyForever

Damn right now Kingston's reign is just dragging like hell. He should've lost it to Donst in their last match. If Touchdown wins I'll mark out, he could be a great champion for Chikara. The match should be pretty great anyway.


----------



## KingCrash

The Young Bucks are the 13th team added to the TWGP.

And here are spoilers for tonight's first show of the Southern doubleshot:



Spoiler: Battle Not With Monsters Spoilers



Results for the here! WARNING!! If you dont want Spoilers, DONT READ THIS POST!! Will be updated as the show progresses

- The show is all set to begin, but Gavin is nowhere to be found...

- Our hosts for the evening are...Tim Donst, Jakob hammermeir, Steve The Turtle Weiner, and Veronica...

1. Ophidian/The Batiri d. The Colony (Fire and assailANT)/Los Ice Creams after Kobald pinned assailANT

2. Saturyne d. Missile Assault Ant

3. The Colony XTREME Force (w/deviANT as a possible replacement for Soldier Ant as leader) vs 3.0 (Currently in Progress)

- An Impromptu Six Man pits deviANT and XTREME Force vs. 3.0 & Gran Akuma

- Colony XTREME Foce d. Booyakuma via Top Rope Legdrop on Akuma by Arctic Rescue Ant

4. The Shard d. Amasis via reversing a prawn hold into a pin

- Gavin just showed up, wrapped in duct tape, claiming Donst locked him in a closet!!

INTERMISSION

5. Archibald Peck d. Jigsaw with a Handful of Tights Rollup

6. Mr. Touchdown d. Chiva Kid via the Flea Flicker to retain the YLC

7. The Spectral Envoy d. F.I.S.T. after a miscommunication by F.I.S.T.

- Gargano blames Sugar, Gargano superkicks Sugar, Icarus Spears Gargano...Gargano says he quits?

8. Eddie Kingston d. Green Ant via a Backfist, a Backdrop Driver, and ANOTHER Backfist to retain the Grand Championship.


----------



## stryker360

Looks fun, can't wait to check it out.


----------



## MTheBehemoth

Kingston retained. Grrrr.


----------



## KingCrash

Spoiler: Saturday Night show results



1. The Washington Bullets d. Shane Marx and The Jagged Edge in the Platinum Championship Wrestling Showcase

2. Shenron d. Chuck Taylor in a great debut. Hes apparently a High Flyer, cant wait to see pics!

3, Jigsaw/Shard d. Fire and assailANT via Top Rope Double Stomp by Shard on assailANT

4. Gran Akuma d. Sugar Dunkerton after the ref caught Icarus shoving Akuma off the top rope

- Sugar is fed up with Icarus's tactics, reads him the riot act and...he quits!?!?

5. Amasis d. Kobald via The Rolling Elbow

INTERMISSION

6. deviANT and Colony XTREME Force d. Green Ant and The Spectral Envoy after Mantis seemingly pulled the mask off of Missile Assault Ant getting the DQ

7. Saturyne d. Tim Donst after Donst went to put his hands on Gavin and Saturyne rolled him up for the win

- Disgusting post match display by Donst as he attacks Gavin laying him out and cuts his hair AGAIN

8. Eddie Kingston d. Mr. Touchdown via a super Urinagi off the top rope for his 12th successful defense!

9. 3.0 d. The Batiri to retain the CdP after a chaotic rumble with interferences from Akuma, Kobald, and Ophidian!


----------



## ROH Fan #1

Me wantie backfist to future on Archie. Me wantie backfist, me wantie backfist!!!


----------



## icecreamjrfan1029

am i the only 1 who wants to see kingston drop the belt to ICE CREAM JR?!?! lol! just sick of him with the belt! at least he is bringing prestige to it though


----------



## THECHAMPION

icecreamjrfan1029 said:


> am i the only 1 who wants to see kingston drop the belt to ICE CREAM JR?!?! lol! just sick of him with the belt! at least he is bringing prestige to it though


This has got to be a troll.

No way in hell anyone would think Ice Cream Jr. deserves the belt before El Hijo Del Ice Cream.

El Hijo Del Ice Cream for Grand Champ.


----------



## KingCrash

Johnny Gargano's been removed from the roster page entirely & Sugar is out of F.I.S.T.


----------



## stryker360

I've learned that Chikara removes people from the roster page just to troll their own message board. I can't see Gargano being finished with this story line just yet. Taylor and Gargano I was told left the last venue together after the match so I'm still considering a FIST vs FIST match. Possibly at the IPPV. I think Johnny Gargano is a great talent, but he has never fit the "Chikara" theme quite right for me. With the coming in of Shenron and potentially the Baltic Siege I wouldn't be shocked to see the roster get trimmed up a bit. Hopefully however he sticks around to team with Taylor because they're dynamic together.


----------



## KingCrash

Well it won't happen at the iPPV since Icarus gets a shot at whoever the Grand Champion is. It might be where Gargano will be unavailable for some time and so they wrote him out for now.










Added to the TWGP. Wouldn't be shocked if the other two members of C:XF are team #15.


----------



## Rickey

Next team added to the *Tag World Grand Prix.*









Young Lions Cup rematch added to *Anniversario: Never Compromise.*


----------



## Chismo

Saturyne just has to take the YLCC now. Can't wait, their first match this year was :mark:!


----------



## THECHAMPION

I agree that Saturyne will win, but its a shame shes winning it so late. she wont have an actual reign, the tournament will be right around the corner.


----------



## icecreamjrfan1029

THECHAMPION said:


> This has got to be a troll.
> 
> No way in hell anyone would think Ice Cream Jr. deserves the belt before El Hijo Del Ice Cream.
> 
> El Hijo Del Ice Cream for Grand Champ.


aaawww HELL NO!! lol! Ice Cream Jr deserves it BETTER! read da name! lol


----------



## icecreamjrfan1029

i swear if saturyne wins against mr touchdown i will rage! saturyne cant even go a match without botching!


----------



## KingCrash

Still don't think Touchdown is losing the cup before the tournament. There would be no point in him losing it right before it starts again in the summer and Saturyne wouldn't get any sort of reign. If they can put on a good match like last time, Touchdown has to maybe cheat to win and people buy into her as a potential champ then that should be enough for a run in the tournament later in the summer.


----------



## Merc_With_A_Mouth

stryker360 said:


> I've learned that Chikara removes people from the roster page just to troll their own message board. I can't see Gargano being finished with this story line just yet. Taylor and Gargano I was told left the last venue together after the match so I'm still considering a FIST vs FIST match. Possibly at the IPPV. I think Johnny Gargano is a great talent, but he has never fit the "Chikara" theme quite right for me. With the coming in of Shenron and potentially the Baltic Siege I wouldn't be shocked to see the roster get trimmed up a bit. Hopefully however he sticks around to team with Taylor because they're dynamic together.


In addition to Icarus getting a shot at the PPV, Taylor and Gargano won't even be there due to working EVOLVE in FL that weekend.


----------



## KingCrash

The Colony is the 16th team in the TWGP, and Tim Donst has some words for Gavin:


----------



## TitorLives

http://themandibleclaw.wordpress.com/2013/04/01/the-mandible-claw-chikara-special-1-21-jigsaws/ 


http://themandibleclaw.wordpress.com/2013/04/29/the-mandible-claw-podcastravaganza-day-1-that-chikara-thing-we-do/


Bye.


----------



## RKing85

so my wife got an invite to a wedding from one of her co-workers today. I looked at the date and told her she will have to go to the wedding by herself cause I'm going to Minot for CHIKARA on that weekend!


----------



## KingCrash

First two matchups for TWGP:


















Soul Touchaz/JigShard should be very good, Devastation Corp. better win in a squash.


----------



## THECHAMPION

The Heart Throbs are going to die.

And it will be glorious.

Pieces of Hate seem like the obvious front runners for the entire thing so I'll guess DST go out in round 1 to get themselves some Trios action in the evening.


----------



## stryker360

I think we all are sure who will be going through between those pairings.


----------



## Ghost Lantern

Hey guys,

I am new to Chikara. I have heard about it for years but never really got interested in it till recently. I am mad at myself for not checking it out sooner. Even this old school wrestling fan can learn new tricks. 

I know very little about the product, who are considered the headliners in Chikara? Sorry for the rookie question, I am very new and green to the company. It's like starting all over again.

Any info would be welcome. Also where do they tour aside from Chicago and Phily. KingCrash have they ever come to Nashville?


----------



## THECHAMPION

I'm not KingCrash but they've played Nashville at least once. If I'm recalling correctly the show was a moderate disaster due to the ring they were using falling apart repeatedly. (though it was actually a fairly entertaining show too)

They visit all over Pennsylvania, but are centered in the Lehigh Valley with frequent trips to NYC, Chicago and usually make at least one trip a year to the South. They visited Canada for the first time last year, and Florida for the first time this year with a first time trip planned to California later this year.

The main headliner of the promotion is definitely Eddie Kingston, he's been the promotion's top champ since November of 2011. Though they tend to switch who main events between all the titles and often let grudge matches headline as well. 

If you're looking to try a single show try last year's best show "Chikarasaurus Rex: How to Hatch Your Dinosaur" http://www.smartmarkvideo.com/chika...ame=chikarasaurus rex&filter_description=true

If you don't like the style of that show you probably won't like the promotion at all.


----------



## KingCrash

Greenlawler said:


> Any info would be welcome. Also where do they tour aside from Chicago and Phily. KingCrash have they ever come to Nashville?


They usually tour in the Northeast area since it's their home base, only in the past couple of years have they ventured out to the south and midwest. They just got through their southern swing and through Florida and in August they'll go through Minnesota and the Dakotas. Closest they came to Nashville was Kingston TN in 2011 I think, may have been before I was a fan in 07/08.


----------



## Wilberforce

Sup guys, just thought I'd share this link to watch Shoulder of Pallas for those that haven't seen it. Stumbled upon it earlier.

http://watchwrestling.net/watch-chikara-the-shoulder-of-pallas/

Apologies if this isn't allowed.


----------



## KingCrash

More first round matches:



































Zero Gravity/K. Buffet could be a sleeper, Batiri/Bravados should be solid and Envoy/C:XF will be more storyline before their match at the ippv.


----------



## Lane

Zero G vs KB could steal the show. Legit two very underrated teams. People need to keep an eye on Cage.


----------



## stryker360

Envoy versus Colony Ex could be a real blow for blow contest, their feud is gaining some ground fast. I want to say that the Batiri make the finals, but I'm predicting this is their year at KOT so I doubt they would win both tournaments in one year.


----------



## icecreamjrfan1029

predictions:

1:The Heart Throbs vs DC: THE HEART THROBS! lol jk DC even though they SUCK!!!

2ieces Of Hate vs Da Soul Touchaz: Pieces Of Hate

3:Zero Gravity vs The Kentucky Buffet: Zero Gravity

4:The Colony vs Los Ice Creams: LOS ICE CREAMS!!!!

5:Bravado Bros vs The Batiri: The Batiri

6:The Colony X-Treme Force vs The Spectoral Envoy: TCXF


----------



## mavsfan41

a great interview with Bryce Remsburg

The Uncle Mike and Tom Show

Show 5/16/13
This week we welcome Referee Bryce Remsburg to the show to talk this weekends Chikara Tag World Grand Prix and Never Compromise Ippv. Bryce talks, childhood memories, training. the growth of Chikara, traveling, working for shimmer, working deathmatches in czw. other refs and so much more, a great great 30 minute interview. Plus we review WSU Queen and King of the Ring IPPV, CZW Proving Grounds IPPV and CTWE Briccomania 5 IPPV, plus all the indy results, news and upcoming major dates. Its your Thursday Indy Fix. Check it out!!!
http://archive.org/details/TheUncleMikeAndTomShow39WchikarasBryceRemsburg


----------



## KingCrash

Thanks to Wink's blog:

Sugar may be taken off the roster for wanting to leave F.I.S.T. & it's going to be a massacre as for the iPPV as Tim Donst takes on........Gavin Loudspeaker.


----------



## THECHAMPION

That stuff isn't nearly as important as him stealing the idea for a "Los Ice Creams: Extreme Frost" from some brilliant handsome member of the 101 message board.


----------



## Hawksea

Just watched the first Chikara match I'd ever seen in my life.

And I have to say the wrestling there is a train wreck.


----------



## stryker360

Hawksea said:


> Just watched the first Chikara match I'd ever seen in my life.
> 
> And I have to say the wrestling there is a train wreck.



Which match did you watch?


----------



## EmbassyForever

Sorry but the card for the next iPPV kinda sucks. The only match I was looking forward to is now a fucking casket match..


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

EmbassyForever said:


> Sorry but the card for the next iPPV kinda sucks. The only match I was looking forward to is now a fucking casket match..


I really wished the switched the "Match of Destiny" (Kingston vs Archie) with (whoever wins) vs Icarus. 


Why would I want to see anyone versus Icarus for the Grand Championship?


----------



## THECHAMPION

EmbassyForever said:


> Sorry but the card for the next iPPV kinda sucks. The only match I was looking forward to is now a fucking casket match..


It feels a bit like a filler PPV. Which is weird for Chikara.

I doubt Amasis/Ophidian will be a blow off, no Colony/CXF we're stalling with the Envoy stuff, there's not much of a build to Icarus/Kingston, and I'm pretty sure Donst/Gavin is just a step in the build to Donst/Jakob.

I guess if we get the predicted Pieces of Hate title win that would be less filler but even that seems like just part of building to a Quack/Shane return for the finale.

Saturyne/Touchdown is the only thing that feels even remotely like a blow off to a story. And should be great considering how great their last match was.

A lot of this card just feels like a stepping stone to get us to the finale. None of the other Chikara iPPVs have felt that way. 

High Noon had the first champion crowned, the end of the BdK across multiple matches, and the end of the Cabana/Peck and Icarus/Iron feuds

C-Rex had the three Luchas De Apuestas and a tag title change meant to kick off a big angle.

UTH had the (disappointing) blow off to the Kingston/Donst feud, two more title matches, and the blow off to two small feuds (FIST/3.0 and Icarus/Dasher)

This feels more like UTH than the first two.

That said theoretical iPPV 5 could be awesome. Could see some big stuff with Donst/Jakob, the inner-FIST fighting, Colony/CXF, Los Ice Creams/LICXF, Pieces of Hate/Lightening Storm, Amasis/Ophidian, maybe even some type of blow off to Wink/Kingston.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

Spoiler:  Tag Grand Prix stuff



So... Pieces of Hate won, there are now vampires around, DCorp is now a trio, Eddie Kingston is now heel, and...

Archibald Peck got Backfisted to the Past. And yet, another Archie appeared on the balcony.




These developments still haven't made me excited for the IPPV, but post IPPV, things are going to get a bit more interesting.


----------



## geraldinhio

Detailed results anyone?


----------



## THECHAMPION

Spoiler: Day Show



- Gavin Opens the show with a song number, apparently it had a bit of a late start. Im assuming they had the group shot as well.

1. The Young Bucks d. The Baltic Siege via a assisted Spiked Tombstone Piledriver on Proud Oak

2. Hallowicked and Frightmare vs The Colony: XTREME Force

- Arctic Rescue Ant was apparently replaced by Orbit Adventure Ant, no reason given

- The Spectral Envoy Advance after XTREME Force unmask Frightmare and get DQ'ed

3. The Batiri d. The Bravado Brothers via The Rapture DDT by Obariyon on Harlem

4. The Kentucky Buffet vs Zero Gravity

- The Buffet accompanied by Gangrel and are now called The Daywalkers! This pretains to the recent Wrestling is Intense event where Gangrel bit both of the Buffet and made them drink from his Goblet of Blood, it appears this is a permanent thing

- The Day Walkers take it with a Bicycle Kick/Backdrop Driver combo

INTERMISSION

5. The Colony d. Los Ice Creams (XTREME Frost) after a Top Rope Splash by Green Ant on Ice Cream Jr.

6. The Devastation Coropration vs The Heart Throbs

- The Heart Throbs are nowhere to be found, here comes the Hat for a new team!

- Gary The Barn Owls name was pulled four times, he is here, and his partner is Pierre Abernathy! Something seems fishy here...

- Though The Submission Squad had a warmer reception than their CHIKARA Debut, The Devastation Corporation easily advance with The Deathblow on Gary

7. Arik Cannon and Darin Corbin d. Saturyne and Heidi Lovelace via a Brainbuster by Cannon on Saturyne

8. Pieces of Hate d. Da Soul Touchaz via Grapevine Ankle Lock by The Shard on Acid Jazz





Spoiler: Evening Show



1. Young Bucks d. The Spectral Envoy via More Bang for your Buck on Frightmare

- Matt Jackson may have injured his knee

2. The Batiri vs The Daywalkers

- Gangrel delivers a bloodbath!!

- Obariyon pins Cage with The Rapture DDT to advance onward

3. The Devastation Corporation vs The Colony

- Its a Double Countout, whoever wins the next Quarterfinal gets a double bye to the next round

- The brawl continues as the third man of the Devastation Corporation helps beat down Fire and Green Ant

4. Pieces of Hate d. Arik Cannon and Darin Corbin via Jig n' Tonic on Corbin to get a bye to the finals

INTERMISSION

5. The Young Bucks d. The Batiri after Matt Jackson reverses a Spinning Toe Hold by Obariyon into a Small Package

6. Icarus d. Colt Cabana via a Pedigree

7. Eddie Kingston vs Archibald Peck

- The backfist connects, the lights go out, and Archie is gone

- Another Archie appears in the balcony, "Where is Archie" and "You Killed Archie" chants start, the ref stops the match

- Kingston snaps, and throws a bunch of stuff in to the ring, not satisfied with the victory and what is going on

- Kingston says Archie is dead, and threatens Icarus for his Anniversario defense

8. Jigsaw and The Shard d. The Young Bucks after Shard makes Matt Jackson tap

- Shard and Jigsaw are cashing in at the iPPV, they will face 3.0 at Anniversario!



Stolen from Chikara101.


----------



## THECHAMPION

Spoiler: there were turns



Apparently The Young Bucks slowly face turned over the course of the night. I like the idea of a face Young Bucks in Chikara. Chikara is severely lacking in the face tag department at the moment, using the Young Bucks a bit would be awesome. Especially since they're heeling it up everywhere else.

Sounds like King turned Rudo. Rudo Kingston vs. Technico Icarus is fucking strange.

Apparently the second Archie in the rafters was "rudo" Archie from before his adventures in the Old West.


----------



## Last Chancery

What a show, holy crap.

I have more details on the Bucks but I can't figure out these backward spoiler tags for the life of me.


----------



## EmbassyForever

The match for the iPPV should be great as well as the finals


----------



## KingCrash

Last Chancery said:


> What a show, holy crap.
> 
> I have more details on the Bucks but I can't figure out these backward spoiler tags for the life of me.


Just quote one of the post with spoiler tags and delete everything in between them.



Spoiler: TWGP result thoughts



Looks like a decent show wrestling wise and sets up a couple of things for the future.

1. Devastation Corporation is going to go far in this year's KOT with their new member Flex Rumblecrunch.

2. Pretty much figured Pieces Of Hate were going to win and they should take the titles from 3.0 at the ippv.

3. Can't wait to see how the Archie backfist came off.

4. Wouldn't be surprised it at the ippv or later there's a Mask vs. Mask match between C:TF and The Spectral Envoy.

5. Kingston heel yay (even though I was hoping he's backfist Wink). Icarus face ugh.


----------



## Last Chancery

Thanks, KingCrash. Figured it out.



Spoiler: Bucks thoughts



If Matt Jackson's knee injury was worked as an avenue to turn the Bucks into a face team, holy crap, he is among the best sellers on the planet. He was selling it on the balcony, under the ring, etc. when the cameras were off him. If it was real, then CHIKARA just got a blessing in disguise, because the fans LOVE the Bucks and by the final match, the Bucks loved the fans. Nick was doing his "I can fly" routine(?) and they drew a hell of a lot of sympathy from the Chicago crowd, which was absolutely electric all day and night. The Bucks being faces will work better than anybody can possibly imagine, and I can't wait to see where this goes.

On that note, I think we'll actually see LESS flippy shit from them and a more ground-based approach to offset what they're doing now. You'd think the Bucks would keep the flips, but what they did last night worked so well that I don't think I want to see them change it up. They're killer sympathy-drawing faces, not so sure how good they would be going the flippy faces route. And I'm not sure people even want to see that, either.

The Bucks started getting the crap booed out of them from the first match, then slowly and progressively got built up as the team everybody wanted to win. Their opponent selection couldn't have been more perfect. They were, say, 25% heel for the 1st round, 50/50 the second round, 75/25 the third and by the finals, the turn was complete. Impressive seeing it unfold live, and again, even more impressive if this was the plan all along. If that is the case, then A) :cheer and B) CHIKARA is getting more of my moneys.


I remember when Seabs said a few weeks ago how much he hates Bryce Remsberg and now I can see why. Stop trying to get yourself over, Bryce, it's distracting from the matches more than it's adding to it. Save that junk for the YouTube shows.



Spoiler: Thoughts on Grand Championship match



Holy shit, the drama. The near-falls. THE ENDING. Backfist looked decent from my viewing, though I saw a dude take one similarly the night before in AAW, so perhaps I was spoiled. But that black out ending, the mirror Archibald on the balcony, legitimately having no idea where the real Peck went... it was like magic being made before my very eyes. He wasn't under the ring, and I'm sure he sprinted behind the bar or something before getting whisked away in a nearby vehicle, but whatever! It was cool to see in person, and the guy impersonating Archie was so spot-on it was insane. Brilliant moment, terrific match. Kingston's post-match tirade took place near me, and I too wanted him to backfist Gavin. No dice, though. Eddie is a natural heel, so this is going to be great. He spits hot fire on the mic and is one of the very few who can garner such a well-nuanced hatred just for who he is. This is going to be fun.





Spoiler: Thoughts on a happening during the Corbin match



Sweet Jesus, Corbin launched himself into the fourth row and nearly cut off a little 10 year old boy's head with a dive. The rest of the show was dedicated to the boy, and he received so much attention from CHIKARA officials. They did a great job, but they need to stop putting little kids and handicapped people in those center seats. You can tell they were scrambling, and I mean scrambling, to make this kid feel special and for his parents/guardians not to make a point of it -- and the parents were in the right. During stage 1, a woman with an injured leg got dove on in the opening contest and she removed herself from the scene immediately, then when it happened to the kid, she just shook her head in disbelief. They have to be better about this or else there won't be a "this" to be better about.





Spoiler: Other thoughts, light spoilers, no results or detail



-I wanted to see Mike Quackenbush but he wasn't signed. Damn.
-Getting real sick of Colt Cabana's shtick. I know that's his bread and butter, but if CM Punk is the Arrested Development of pro-wrestlers, that makes Cabana his Big Bang Theory. Bazinga!
-Was half-into the Bucks previous to this show, and now they are number one to me. Simply the best going today.
-Gangrel! Was cool seeing him, though he looks horrible now, admittedly. Loved his tag team, too, and how they were supposedly bitten on the neck prior to the show to turn them into vampires. Was NOT into fans trying to out-clever one another with their Twilight-based humor. Not very clever at all.
-Adding to the above point: If I hear one more joke about how The Shard rhymes with "hard" and/or "shart," then I am going to lose it. Just bad stuff, homey.
-Pieces of Hate are legit. Even to a casual fan such as myself, they stand out big time.
-DEVASTATION. CORPORATION. Love those dudes! They're so massive, and their manager? Da Bears! They have the best merch on the indys too, IMO. Would love to see them break more puny tag teams. Not a fan of those gimp masks, though, eww.



No more shows in Chicago this year. Lame. They always have the best, most lively crowds, and they're generally guaranteed a 400+ person audience. Don't know why they won't take advantage of it. Oh well.


----------



## Lane

Would you say that Day Walkers, Zero Gravity, and Submission Squad have chances of being brought back?


----------



## Last Chancery

Only Zero Gravity received a "please come back" chant, but they didn't look too impressive to me, nor have they really ever, if I'm being honest. They're an AAW staple, which is why they were on this show. They're a great flippy team, but their timing between the ropes leaves much to be desired. Lots of slips and spills and whiffs. And I missed the Submission Squad's match, unfortunately.

I can see Zero G making a reappearance down the line, maybe at another Chicago show, but nothing as far as regularity is concerned, no. And Daywalkers are likely a new thing given that they work with one of the nearby CHIKARA-based promotions. These guys have talent but they're green right now.


----------



## duttanized

How were the YB's matches?


----------



## Last Chancery

Spoiler: More Bucks thoughts



First one against the Oak and Thunder Frog left a little to be desired, but were still solid affairs. There were some fun spots throughout that I refuse to spoil. Expect comedy and the Bucks heel shtick throughout. Matt got hurt in round two, and I think they were all scrambling to figure out what to do with it, so they incorporated it into the next three matches. (Or, as I'd mentioned, Matt pulled off the greatest sell job I have ever seen. Here's where I no longer can tell what is real and what is not. On one hand, why would Matt sell on the balcony of the arena away from the view of the fans? Why would there be a need for a double-DQ when they could just shave down a match and give the Bucks a quick W?)

Bucks/Spectral Envoy was phenomenal and fans were split 50/50. Good heel/face dynamic in Bucks/Batiri, and this is the one that had the best selling. Finals between Bucks/Hate was pretty good too, but the crowd was burnt out after the Grand Championship match. Makes sense given that there were two shows that day and I'd say maybe 50% of the people there did both. Hell of a turn out.

Total runtime of all the Bucks matches: Plus or minus an hour, upward of 75 minutes. Both shows totaled maybe five hours. If you love the Bucks, buy these shows. Especially the second one. Stage 1 you can probably deal without, honestly


----------



## Last Chancery

Forgive the spoiler visibility, working on that.

...

And we're up and running! Sorry for lookin' a fool on here, and thank you for the questions!


----------



## stryker360

Hearing your praise I am anticipating this release greatly!


----------



## RKing85

Since I am a total sucker for tournaments, I'll probably be picking up both dvd's


----------



## KingCrash

Last Chancery said:


> I can see Zero G making a reappearance down the line, maybe at another Chicago show, but nothing as far as regularity is concerned, no. And Daywalkers are likely a new thing given that they work with one of the nearby CHIKARA-based promotions. These guys have talent but they're green right now.


I think the Daywalkers could be back for KOT considering how they changed from K. Buffet into what they are now.

And as expected Archie has been removed from the roster page.


----------



## Lane

Is there even going to be a KOT? The dates are released for Nov and none of them are labeled KOT.


----------



## THECHAMPION

Lane said:


> Is there even going to be a KOT? The dates are released for Nov and none of them are labeled KOT.


There's an over two month empty space in the schedule from the end of August to Early November. I'm expecting the official KOT announcement at the iPPV.

It's dumb that they're waiting so long to announce it though.

Unless there's a chance they could be the first show back for the Arena and they're just not sure it's possible and they've got a back up plan for Easton.


----------



## RoosterSmith

they still doing that podcast, Chikara A Go Go. I watched a few of those and dug 'em.


----------



## RKing85

yeah, that late September/early October gap seems ripe for King of Trios.


----------



## Bruce L

So I figured out today that I'm officially addicted to Chikara when I bought the MP4s of _Battle Not With Monsters_ and _The Ghost of You Clings_ having heard nothing about the quality of either show. I bought a bunch of shows last year, but depending on how the rest of 2013 goes, this may be the first year since I've been following Chikara (started in '08) I don't get the "Best of..." DVD at the end of the year.

Also, this is belated news, but nobody else has mentioned it here so I figure I will: Sugar Dunkerton has been gone from the roster page for some time now.


----------



## KingCrash

Bruce L said:


> Also, this is belated news, but nobody else has mentioned it here so I figure I will: Sugar Dunkerton has been gone from the roster page for some time now.


It was mentioned when Sugar posted his blog quitting F.I.S.T. and declaring himself a free agent, and Wink subsequently firing him. As a result Icarus has asked Marty Jannetty to manage him at the ippv in his match.

Plus UMB's blog leads me to believe it'll become a medals or masks on the line stip with how the Envoy/C:TF feud has gone, and two more matches have been added:


----------



## THECHAMPION

Colony vs. Devastation Corporation should be awesome.

I can't wait for 3.0's title reign to be done.


----------



## sillymunkee

They could announce King of Trios a week before the event and it would still sell out lets be honest. With all the new in house trio like Dev Corp and ColonyTF and the emergence of Pieces of Hate and Batari really coming along it will be an awesome KoT without people from other promotions, add a few teams from outside and it will be a great weekend for sure.


----------



## THECHAMPION

KOT didn't sell out last year so I doubt that.

A lot of fans fly in for KOT, giving those people as much time as possible to make travel arrangements is a good idea for Chikara.


----------



## stryker360

We all know that the first team in KOT will be announced at the end of the show on June 2nd. They IPPV report on Youtube said that they would make a announcement at the end of the show. If it isn't when and where KOT is I would be shocked. I can't imagine what else they'd want to announce at the end of a IPPV.


----------



## Chismo

THECHAMPION said:


> KOT didn't sell out last year so I doubt that.


Really? That's strange, because the venue looked damn packed, IIRC.


----------



## THECHAMPION

JoeRulz said:


> Really? That's strange, because the venue looked damn packed, IIRC.


LFC said a while back on Chikara101 that KOT didn't sell out Easton. And that it's very unlikely a show would get close to that venue's legal capacity.


----------



## FITZ

The venue was packed last year and there were people lining up 3 hours before doors opening (myself included). I don't know if it was a technical sell out but aside from WrestleCon this year I believe it was the biggest Chikara crowd ever. 

I treated it almost like a mini Wrestlemania weekend. I booked a hotel in the Easton area with some friends and we went to all 3 shows along with the fan convention.


----------



## RKing85

A King of Trios weekend is on my wrestling bucket list.

The first night definitly sold out last year. Or at least there were more people than seats. There were people standing all around the venue along the walls. The second and third day didn't look as full.


----------



## FITZ

RKing85 said:


> A King of Trios weekend is on my wrestling bucket list.
> 
> The first night definitly sold out last year. Or at least there were more people than seats. There were people standing all around the venue along the walls. The second and third day didn't look as full.


This is certainly true. There were certainly more people than seats. I really can't give a good estimate because I was sitting up close and I didn't spend much time looking behind me. I will say that gym was packed though. A pain to move around, I don't think that many more people could have fit into the gym.


----------



## THECHAMPION

I'm just going by what LFC said. Perhaps they could arrange the venue in a different way to accommodate more people, I remember there being some complaints about the structure of the seats.


----------



## Genking48

Man, Aniversario: Never Compromise looks pretty stacked
Saturyne vs Mr. Touchdown
That trios grudge match
Hair vs Hair, fuck Donst, again!?
Colony vs Devestation Corp
Sarcophagus Match, oh fuck yeah!
Gotta get new champs, please
Kingston and Icarus, oh my!


----------



## ZackDanielson

MV I made for the iPPV. Any feedback is appreciated. Thanks

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FDVS0ONJIso&feature=youtu.be


----------



## KingCrash

Pretty damn good video. 

Delirious vs. Hatfield looks like the last match for the ippv, and between all the theories popping up and this I don't know if the announcement at the end of the ippv is going to be King of Trios or something else that'll kick off the remainder of the season.


----------



## THECHAMPION

So that's obviously meant to be Quack right?


----------



## KingCrash

I'd assume so. Haven't see any other people get e-mails besides those two though.


----------



## KingCrash

Expecting a Jakob turn after all this.

Apparently the people who were given the e-mail answers have been banned from the Chikara forum leading to more speculation that Chikara will be folding as it is right now or changing after the ippv. Also might have found out the real reason Quack might be doing this, and it's hilarious and stupid.


----------



## EmbassyForever

I heard some rumors that this sunday will be the last Chikara show ever?...


----------



## Emperor DC

EmbassyForever said:


> I heard some rumors that this sunday will be the last Chikara show ever?...


Indeed it will.


----------



## Bruce L

This has been a very intriguing season, and not always in ways I'm 100% sure are good. But intriguing nonetheless. Very interested to see what happens Sunday.


----------



## EmbassyForever

Dyer Consequences said:


> Indeed it will.


Well they'll have some announcment in the show. I don't know the details, hence why I asked..


----------



## THECHAMPION

Why do people think Sunday will be the last Chikara show?

How does that make any sense? Why would a promotion purposefully write a storyline that culminated in it's own death?


----------



## Bruce L

Honestly, the booking in the four years I've been following Chikara has been so far above what I've seen anywhere else that I'm more than willing to follow this wherever it's going, even though I feel like I'm missing a lot of important information right now.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

> CHIKARA UPDATE
> By Mike Johnson on 2013-05-30 12:55:57
> 
> As I noted earlier in the week in the PWInsider Elite section, CHIKARA has been the subject of a lot of speculation going into their iPPV this Sunday - that some major angle or change will be coming for the company.
> 
> CHIKARA issued the following statement to PWInsider this afternoon:
> 
> There is no issue regarding ownership of the CHIKARA name, brand, its assets or intellectual properties. Any speculation to the contrary is 100% false.
> 
> So, we will see what comes at their iPPV, which can be ordered at this link.



So... Now that that's out of the way, anybody got a clue what's going to happen in this IPPV?

This is the first in a while where I really don't know how the matches are going to end up. Any of them.


----------



## KingCrash

Well I won't say that's the end because this is the same company that legit banned users for the storyline. We'll see.

As for the ippv, I think the closest think to a lock is Pieces Of Hate winning the tag titles because as much as I love them 3.0 aren't long term champs. Would go with The Envoy ending their feud with C:XF but Delirious has to be there for more then just a match with Hatfield. And that announcement at the end has to be something more then KOT coming back.


----------



## THECHAMPION

Look at who was banned: two guys who write Chikara blogs. They've been warning people like crazy on the 101 but they've only banned those two and with no warnings or anything. Kevin Ford is probably the biggest Chikara writer on the internet. He's obviously got some connections with Chikara.

So what I'm saying is: It's a work and they're in on it.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

THECHAMPION said:


> Look at who was banned: two guys who write Chikara blogs. They've been warning people like crazy on the 101 but they've only banned those two and with no warnings or anything. Kevin Ford is probably the biggest Chikara writer on the internet. He's obviously got some connections with Chikara.
> 
> So what I'm saying is: It's a work and they're in on it.


Which is awesome! I love it when Chikara does works like this.


----------



## FITZ

Well it's certainly an interesting way of hyping an iPPV. I know for a fact that I'm certainly intrigued. I might even order a replay of the iPPV since I'll be at work when it airs.


----------



## Emperor DC

Seriously, just watch and see what happens. I'm dreading what is coming, but interested to see the reaction to it.


----------



## Lane

Whats coming? Will it rival how big the BDK reveal was?


----------



## Chismo

I'm really pumped for Kingston/Icarus, can't wait.


----------



## Lane

So what was going on that made people think Sunday would be the last show?


----------



## Bruce L

Lane said:


> So what was going on that made people think Sunday would be the last show?


I've been wondering this myself. I know there've been some underlying story elements, introduced at _Under the Hood_, about Wink's dad not being happy about his son's performance as Director of Fun, and the mysterious paperwork Quack got at _On the Shoulder of Pallas_ immediately before being "fired," but I feel like I've missed out on some story points somewhere along the way that have lain the groundwork for some kind of big... corporate conspiracy? Private army being built up by/for/against Titor Conglomerate? Any of which could somehow involve the reintroduction of the Eye of Tyr? I can't wait to see where this is going, but I feel quite a bit behind the proverbial 8-ball despite having only missed two shows (the Florida ones, and I read recaps) so far this season.


----------



## Lane

Ive only missed one show from the season and it was 1 of the first 2 and I have no idea whats going on with this.


----------



## Genking48

Reasons people think this is the last Chikara show
1. Tickets not on sale for any shows after Never Compromise
2. Some of the dates for shows are on the same days as "Wrestling Is..." shows
3. Something about Quackenbush having a falling out with his wife, who legally owns the Chikara name
4. All shows after Never Compromise are lyrics from "All Things Must Pass", a solo album from after the Beatles break-up
5. Bizarre, uncharacteristic angles as time runs down (wrestlers leaving every show, lockeroom family falling apart at the seams, fucking babyface Icarus = the end is nigh)
6. Bigass convoluted conspiracy theory about Archibald Peck trying to destroy Chikara with time travel for some reason, being the Titor Conglomerate, channeling Ozymandias from Watchmen

What's been going on, alright lets see, long post incoming, thanks to the users at /wooo/ for writing all this.



Spoiler: wall of text and conspiracies, so if you don't wanna read that don't read this



This started, at least a little bit, in 2011. A (fictional) company called Worldwide Media Development Corp. made a press release stating they purchased Chikara. About a year ago, probably around when Wink took charge, some security guards from Condor Security started overseeing Chikara events. Then a few months ago, they started passing out cards advertising the Titor Conglomerate and their website. This is a company that owns all of these entities, and Wink's father is on the board of directors. If you google "titor conglomerate" you'll find a blog called "No Private Army" that's been updating since 2006. They've railed against the Titor Conglomerate and Condor Security, talked about weird conspiracy theories, and left either subtle clues, or insane coincidences (mentioning "insects of war" before the Colony Xtreme Force debuts, colony collapse disorder right after The Colony falls apart, mentioning Libyan politician Charles Taylor, time travel). Quackenbush was last seen in Chikara being handed papers from a disheveled-looking man in a hat that read "NPA". Maybe he knows too much now?

Most of the theory has to do with time travel, and Archibald Peck particularly. He has shown the biggest tendency to travel through time, though there's others (Lance Steel and the Swamp Monster are due to play a big part in some way.) Peck was recently backfisted back to Chikarasaurus Rex of last year, or so he claimed would happen. The probable namesake of the Titor Conglomerate, John Titor, was famous around 2000 for going on web forums and claiming to be from the future. He claimed the United States had just survived a bloody civil war, and the country is now divided into a few smaller countries by geographic region. The idea is that the constant, increasing time travel in Chikara has fractured the timeline, causing all of the weird, unstable things going on in Chikara. At least one person has left the company per show over the past three months. Fuckin' Dasher Hatfield is a rudo. 

Past that, it's all just speculation. No one's really sure of anything. The Wrestling Is promotions might be the resistance against whatever evil force is behind this (the leading theory is Peck is behind all of this, with him mentioning Ozymandias and generally acting like a supervillain, and he's never appeared in any of those promotions) With all of the Watchmen references over the last two seasons, people seem to think the storyline will reflect that. I've never read Watchmen, so I can't speculate on that.

Before his title match with Kingston, Chikara ran a segment of Peck reading his favourite poem, Ozymandias by PB Shelly, and talking about how it means a lot to him.
>All the shows of the past year or so are named after Watchmen references, in which Ozymandias is a main character.
There are various parallels between Ozymandias & Archie. Ozymandias trained in Martial Arts to deal with bullies (Mixed Martial Archie), wandered the globe on a vision quest (Where in the World is Archibald Peck?), gained the people's affection by becoming a masked hero (Mysterious & Handsome Stranger), and voluntarily unmasks himself to show everyone who he was (Under the Hood).
Ozymandias also turned out to be playing everyone and was actually a devious villain hiding behind a guise of heroism. He played everyone against each other by setting up a scapegoat threat, to distract the heroes from his actual plans to cause an apocalypse. After Peck started showing babyface mannerisms, Gekido invaded Chikara, stole masks & retired a few wrestlers, becoming the main heel stable that all of Chikara started concentrating on, and the root cause of much internal chaos & squabbling that's been going on among the roster since.
Ozymandias staged his own assassination attempt as a way to cover his involvement in nefarious activities. During his title match with Kingston, Kingston hit Peck with a Backfist of the Future and caused him to disappear (presumably completing the timeline explained in the above video). However, another Archibald Peck then appeared in the crowd before disappearing himself, as a result his fucked up timestream. Kingston then claims that he just killed Archie.
If the character resemblance continues to hold true, Archie has used his extensive time travel experience to fake his own egress, orchestrate the Gekido invasion as a distraction, and possibly even become an integrated part of Chikara's corporate infrastructure, all for the purpose of destroying it for some purpose only known to him. Chikara was bought out by a fictional company called the Titor Conglomerate a year or two ago, which now owns major stakes in them. John Titor was the name of an urban legend time traveler. Wink Vavasseur also has strong connections to the Titor Conglomerate (his dad's an executive), and just so happens to be the root cause of many of Chikara's current problems.


----------



## FITZ

Lane said:


> Ive only missed one show from the season and it was 1 of the first 2 and I have no idea whats going on with this.


Yeah I think this is kind of a problem with Chikara. It does have this deep story going on but if you don't go out of your way to figure it out you miss it.


----------



## sillymunkee

I pretty much only follow chikara through this thread and I understand perfectly what is going on. Ive never read Watchmen but I like the sounds of this storyline.


----------



## Bruce L

http://olewrestling.com/chikara-wrestling/chikarageddon-derek-sabato-the-titor-conglomerate-and-tim-donst.htm



> Meanwhile, new information has been revealed about Titor/Condor Security thanks to the NPA blog and the information is not pretty. As in a lot of people murdered.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The police reported that they believed they were being fired upon, though no officer had been shot during the massacre, and no firearms were retrieved from the miners. Police and the paramilitary security circled the civilians, trapped and fired upon them with automatic weapons. Civilians who were present during the attacks said people were gunned down as they attempted to flee in panic.
> 
> 
> 
> The scary thing is just how far Titor will go to protect their interests. Even more scary is the man they call Duke.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A mass grave, containing between 69 and 105 bodies, exists at Damgamvura Cemetery in Mutare, the main town near the diamond fields. Several former paramilitary police, speaking under the condition of anonymity, claim that the operation was commanded in the normal way for a large scale military operation, but was carried out by the same Condor Security employee as the events at the Koidu mine.
> 
> High-ranking police officials, as well as the detail assigned by Condor Security, faced a closed-door inquiry from the UN Security Council, but the man that executed Operation Prometheus and gave the order to open fire at Koidu has not been located. Miners, who refer to this man only as "Duke," claim that he has already been shuttled out of the country in the first move to cover up the involvement of a U.S.-based conglomerate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If Duke is back in the US and Titor is feeling their interests being threatened within Chikara then we should all be very afraid. Condor Security do not mess around and will do anything to protect Titor's interests. The informant who emailed me should be very careful about how he proceeds with the information he has about Titor. Very, very careful.
Click to expand...

Sweet effing Jesus; this whole business is getting absurdly dark for a family-friendly promotion.


----------



## Kenny

Cody has been trying to get me to watch this. What's so good about it?


----------



## Lane

Holy fuck. CHIKARA being ran on blood money?


----------



## Genking48

http://olewrestling.com/chikara-wrestling/chikara-answers.htm



> So this is crazy. I received a mysterious email two days ago from a gmx.com account with the subject "Three Answers for Vince" that read:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi there. I am offering you answers about anything CHIKARA related, public or not. Anything at all from the last 12 seasons. Send me a maximum of 3 questions in the next 6 days. I'll answer them.
> 
> 
> 
> After much deliberation I settled on these three.
> 
> 1. Besides the financial aspect, what did WMD hope to gain by acquiring Chikara?
> 
> 2. Has the Eye of Tyr been used to control anyone (or anything) besides Delirious?
> 
> 3. Why were the Swamp Monster and Lance Steel at TWGP13 at the exact time that Archibald Peck traveled through time?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1) Worldwide Media Development Corp. appears to be nothing more than a shell corporation erected by the Titor Conglomerate.
> 
> 2) Absolutely.
> 
> 3) They seemed to be discussing the properties of an ever-ripe banana.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I received a tweet from Kevin Ford who says that he got the exact same email. Here were his questions and their answer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I got the exact same email you did. Here are the questions I asked:
> 1) Will the answer to the Mysterium P puzzle ever be revealed?
> 2) What was in the envelope Mike Quackenbush was handed at "The Shoulder of Pallas?"
> 3) Who was 17?
> Now for #3 I kept it vague. I didn't necessarily want the idea, but moreso what his point was in general? Anyways, here were the responses I received:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1) Mysterium Populous was an overt homage to the concept of Publius Enigma that was tied to the Pink Floyd album "The Division Bell." Unlike the Enigma, the Mysterium was given a very specific timeframe to prevent it from going on indefinitely. There were 13 phases to the Mysterium, each shorter than the one before it, leading to a final phase with just one clue, and one possible answer. The person that correctly solved the Mysterium would have been awarded a prize of every single CHIKARA DVD produced up until the day the Mysterium was solved. It would have also led to the release of a 4 minute video that foreshadowed much of Season 12. On the 365th day of the Mysterium game, no person or group had even progressed to the third phase, leaving the vast majority of the puzzle unsolved. The failure of the fans to solve Mysterium Populous means the video has never, and will never be released.
> 
> 2) Information collected by a third party on the Vavasseur family.
> 
> 3) A bitter nobody that spent time training under Skayde.
> 
> I shared the questions portion of this post on the official Chikara 101 message board in hopes of find others with a similar experience. Since then I was banned and the thread has been deleted. Clearly, WMD/Titor does not like the questions we are asking.
> 
> Since this update posts mentioning our post or our banning have been deleted. Someone is getting annoyed.
Click to expand...

The plot thickens!


----------



## sillymunkee

Mysterium Populous was impossible. I was on paternity leave at the time and spent far too much time trying to figure it out.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

LOL, the 17 answer almost seems like too obvious of a hint on who this mysterious emailer is, or at least who he or she is cool with.


----------



## Bruce L

Kid Kamikaze10 said:


> LOL, the 17 answer almost seems like too obvious of a hint on who this mysterious emailer is, or at least who he or she is cool with.


If you look at the original blog post Tinkerbell linked to, you'll see that Morales and Ford agree with you (emphasis is mine):



> His email answers a question that I was just curious about, a BIG question about what was in the envelope and *that combined with the third one hint at who the sender may have been. I don't want to front him out in public, but I think he probably knows a LOT of holds.*


----------



## Genking48

Freview A-Go-Go has started!


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

Saturyne's has new gear...

Hint of a title change? Doubt it.


----------



## C-Cool

Awesome match, no title change. Nice work by both wrestlers.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

And here I thought Gavin's death was upon us. Nope, he's just doing the intro.


----------



## Genking48

XTREME!!!!


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

Envoy defeats the Xtreme Force with the CHIKARA Special!


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

Now, the tacked on Dasher/Delirious match.


----------



## C-Cool

Was that a new move from Dasher?


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

C-Cool said:


> Was that a new move from Dasher?


Yup. Even Bryce and Leonard were shocked.


----------



## EmbassyForever

DAT lighting bro


----------



## EmbassyForever

Who the hell is the third guy? saw him in WM-Weekend show but I'm not sure he was involved in something there


----------



## Genking48

> Who the hell is the third guy? saw him in WM-Weekend show but I'm not sure he was involved in something there


FLEX RUMBLECRUCH! man, I think he's just the 3rd man to make them a trio

Destroyed ants! fukken everywhere!


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

This match is AWESOME!


----------



## EmbassyForever

Awesome move


----------



## Genking48

PLEASE DON'T DIE!


----------



## EmbassyForever

CHAOS~!!

This is awesome


----------



## Genking48

That match was, orgasmic!


----------



## C-Cool

Yep.

Nothing's topping that.


----------



## EmbassyForever

Great match, wish the Devastation won. They are awesome.


----------



## EmbassyForever

HAHA What happend


----------



## Genking48

Couldn't hear the sacophacus match promo, crowd noise!


----------



## Bruce L

God, I wish I was home right now to be watching this. Can I ask some kind soul to put up a detailed recap (with personal star ratings, if possible) at the end?


----------



## Genking48

Woa, sacophacus match off to a great start


----------



## EmbassyForever

This match is kind of boring and the whole thing looks kinda cheap..


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

EmbassyForever said:


> This match is kind of boring and the whole thing looks kinda cheap..


Agreed. The beginning was great, but they need to wrap it up, IMO.

EDIT: Ok, it's getting better.


----------



## EmbassyForever

This match feels like it's been going on forever. End this already, please.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

OK, now wrap it up!


----------



## Genking48

Stahp, please match, stahp

OH GOD!


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

Wow... That match was just too long. But I liked aspects of it.


----------



## EmbassyForever

Sorry but this match was terrible. Botchmania edition for this one alone.


----------



## Genking48

It was all worth it for that fucked up ending.


----------



## EmbassyForever

No intermission tonight?


----------



## C-Cool

That previous match would have been a good-great 10-15 minute match. Not 30.


----------



## Genking48

This is prolly the intermission, just podcast a-go-go


----------



## rzombie1988

More shots from: http://prowresblog.blogspot.com/2013/06/chikara-anniversario-never-compromise.html


























Good show so far. The Devastation trios match was the best thing and I really liked the Saturyne/Touchdown match. It's been well worth the money. I didn't get the Amasis thing though.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

Gavin's got the NJPW Young Lion gear on, lol...

He's gonna probably do as well as they do in matches.


----------



## Genking48

Time for bald match

CM Gavin


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

Yes! Finally Jakob breaks free!!


----------



## Genking48

Time loop anyone!


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

Derek, try not to get yourself killed.


----------



## Genking48

So Derek Sabato talked some, didn't get all what he said, but he said he uploaded a pic to his twitter, so I went there, and true to his word:











> Pictured (l to r): Kirk Walters, James Miller, Martin Woods, Conrad Vavasseur


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

New Champs!!


----------



## Genking48

WHAAAAAAAAT!?


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

What. The. Hell.


----------



## Lane

WELP.


----------



## Emperor DC

Told you.

Chikara as we know it is done.

Stick a fork in her.


----------



## Genking48

Most interesting end to a wrestling show, I wanna say ever, you know what, fuck it, most interesting end to a wrestling show ever.


----------



## Mattyb2266

I'm not that much into chikara but the suspense is killing me, can someone spoiler tag what happened for me?


----------



## rzombie1988

I reviewed the show with pics and gifs here:
http://prowresblog.blogspot.com/2013/06/chikara-anniversario-never-compromise.html

Overall thoughts: It was a good show marred by a bad ending. You just don't end main events for no reason, especially at the finish. It was a big middle finger to the fans who bought this and I'm not paying again to see what happened.

Some shots from the show:


----------



## Rickey

...dat ending.


----------



## Genking48

Mattyb2266 said:


> I'm not that much into chikara but the suspense is killing me, can someone spoiler tag what happened for me?


The end



Spoiler: end of show



Icarus is about to win, suddenly a group of Condor Security people (I think) comes out, removes Icarus, Kingston and Bryce from the ring, Wink walks out, gives instructions, and they tear down the entire set, you hear LFC saying that he thinks he saw Peck backstage somewhere, show just ends after that.


----------



## Saint 17

That was interesting as hell. I must say.


----------



## Genking48

rzombie1988 said:


> I reviewed the show with pics and gifs here:
> http://prowresblog.blogspot.com/2013/06/chikara-anniversario-never-compromise.html
> 
> Overall thoughts: It was a good show marred by a bad ending. You just don't end main events for no reason, especially at the finish. It was a big middle finger to the fans who bought this and I'm not paying again to see what happened.


I would guess that's the reason the majority of the people watched this, to see what the hell Chikara would pull out of their sleeve this time, sure the matches were good, but the hype about this show, how Chikaras fate might have changed, I'd say that an ending like this, that just leaves you like "The hell did I just watch" was what most people were looking for.

I'd say a good show, made great just by the ending, as long as it its not just "well on to the next show like normal" but something they really capitalize on which it seems like they could be doing


----------



## Lane

That end was atrocious


----------



## KingCrash

That ending was something else. Little bit pissed that the match ended like that because you could have ended the match and then gone into the angle, especially considering that this is the end. Still interested in what's going to happen so long-time fans generally will be fine, but casual or first-time fans might not come back to whatever they're going to do now.

Still, good show with two very good matches in the tag title and Colony/DC matches. Sarcophagus match had a nice ending but went way too long.


----------



## Genking48

Apparantly from the sound of it some fans at the show is fighting the security.

I wonder what these people did when Ned Starks head was chopped off


----------



## bmxmadb53

Feel like I just watched the Sopranos...


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

So... At least kayfabe wise, I think everybody in CHIKARA just got fired.

Or at least some people, like the quiz guy, and Bryce.


----------



## bmxmadb53

Kid Kamikaze10 said:


> So... At least kayfabe wise, I think everybody in CHIKARA just got fired.
> 
> Or at least some people, like the quiz guy, and Bryce.


Thought it was over?


----------



## Emperor DC

Chikara is DONE.

Say hello to Wrestling Is.


----------



## Genking48

I give it a year or more before Chikara is back in som shape, way or form, implying it's the end, why keep up kayfabe if the company is dead, not 1 of their wrestlers has broken kayfabe since the show and is all claiming they went home early and has no idea about what went on, smells like the usual Chikara complicated storyline to me.

Some blogger who was at this show wrote about the show, and he finished it off with an interesting thing that I think people really should pay attention to


> So yeah, this is far from the end. It's only the climax. If you actually know your literature, then yeah, you'll know those are two totally different things.


----------



## Chismo

That ending doesn't sound like it's worth $15.


----------



## Emperor DC

JoeRulz said:


> That ending doesn't sound like it's worth $15.


The whole show was.

There was no bad match and a couple of great ones (Colony/DC was AWESOME).


----------



## JordanoTheProducer

Michael Rotch (President of Inter Species Wrestling) had this to say about the show when I asked his opinion:



> When I was a kid, I went to see Jurassic Park at a local theater. I was really, really excited - as it was a movie I wanted to see pretty bad. Everything was going great. I had my popcorn, my soda, and some dinosaur fueled mayhem in front of me.
> 
> Then the unthinkable happened. The projector jammed, and the film burned - and we didn't get to see the end of the movie. Thankfully, we got our money back - as anyone should when they pay to see a show and it's interrupted by something lame.
> 
> We never returned to that theater, and I spent my money elsewhere the next time I wanted to see a movie.


----------



## stryker360

Does nobody remember that Dasher said he saw Archie behind the set when it was being torn down? Who did we see most recently in Chicago but evil Archie from parts unknown. Not the end of Chikara, the beginning of the reign of Evil Archie.


----------



## Bruce L

I don't know what I was expecting, but I do find it a bit curious that the website doesn't seem to reflect any changes yet. The last blog post from before Aniversario is still the newest one up, nobody's been removed from the roster page... To all appearances, things are exactly the same. I would've thought the whole thing would've been shut down right after the show.


----------



## Lane

Well......http://www.chikarapro.com/events.php So long. Farewell


----------



## Bruce L

Okay, and now the roster page HAS been updated, but not in the way I expected: Jig and Shard are now listed as the new Campeones, Icarus and Chucky T are no longer listed as members of F.I.S.T., and only Ophidian has been removed (though Donst has been moved way down to the bottom of the page). Curious, to say the least; why leave up a roster page, complete with updated champions, if the company has been shut down and all future events cancelled?


----------



## Emperor DC

It's gone, it's done. This is what I was alluding to a few days prior to the event.

Wrestling Is will now take over.


----------



## EmbassyForever

It's a short hiatus, work or permanent?

If Chikara is truly done than it's really sad.. I wasn't the biggest fan and I had my ups and down with them but I still always had good time watching them.


----------



## Emperor DC

Chikara will return down the line, but it'll be a while. 

The ending how it was was done to help further the storyline, but it plays into the real-life reasons why Chikara has had to end.


----------



## sXeMope

I don't follow Chikara, but this is certainly an intriguing storyline. Should be interesting to see what happens.


----------



## Bruce L

Dyer Consequences said:


> The ending how it was was done to help further the storyline, but it plays into *the real-life reasons why Chikara has had to end.*


And those are...? The stuff about Quack's now-ex-wife owning the name or some such?


----------



## TEWA

Dyer Consequences said:


> It's gone, it's done. This is what I was alluding to a few days prior to the event.
> 
> Wrestling Is will now take over.


lol at you pretending to be an insider and saying it is done when it actually isn't




Bruce L said:


> And those are...? The stuff about Quack's now-ex-wife owning the name or some such?


Likely and he thinks this is exclusive information dispute it being online for over a month at least.


----------



## Emperor DC

I know it's not exclusive, I'm not pretending like it is.

However, Chikara won't be returning anytime soon. Wrestling Is will be the new home. I know that for a fact.


----------



## Stanford

sXeMope said:


> I don't follow Chikara, but this is certainly an intriguing storyline. Should be interesting to see what happens.


Absolutely. I love the people complaining about not getting a finish. Bunch of cry babies. The comparison to a movie theatre projector not working is especially laughable. Wrestling tells long term stories in a live setting. Your own live experience, naturally, will range from the beginning of a tale, to the middle and beyond. A projector in a theatre not working is not part of the Jurassic park story... this incident clearly _is _part of a larger Chikara story.


----------



## THECHAMPION

Where do you guys find your indy news?

I never hear shit about it other than second hand accounts on here or at C101.


----------



## TEWA

Dyer Consequences said:


> I know it's not exclusive, I'm not pretending like it is.
> 
> However, Chikara won't be returning anytime soon. Wrestling Is will be the new home. I know that for a fact.


Serious scoops post the iPPV here.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

That ending sure was a bit odd.


----------



## Genking48

Ready for that Chikara invasion of the indies that could potentially happen now.


----------



## KingCrash

Tinkerbell said:


> Ready for that Chikara invasion of the indies that could potentially happen now.


It better happen in other indies because if it's just going to be in the "Wrestling Is...." companies then it's going to suck. I've seen about 4 or 5 "Wrestling Is...." shows and it's like watching a bad Chikara show with no one there and no reason to care.


----------



## Even Flow

http://www.pwinsider.com/article/78027/latest-on-chikara.html?p=1



> The following statement was issued to PWInsider.com this morning:
> 
> "Some people have been attempting to distract from what happened on Sunday's iPPV by circulating rumors about an affair, a bitter divorce, or a dispute over the ownership of CHIKARA. All of these rumors are absolutely false."
> 
> A previous statement issued to PWInsider.com from CHIKARA's promotional end late last night claimed the promotion was liquidating its merchandise and that it would be selling off whatever physical assets (production material, etc.) off.
> 
> The idea fronted by the release was that the promotion had been struggling since their Joshimania events did not do well and they had been running in the red since late 2011. The implication was that the "parent company" had pulled the plug - literally, given the end of the show Sunday - on the promotion.
> 
> The statement claimed that all agreements with "third party vendors", such as their DVD deal with Smart Mark Video, would be honored through the end of 2013.
> 
> The canceled 7/21 date in NYC is now being filled by Kaiju Big Battel. Several of the CHIKARA "Wrestling Is..." sister promotions have already announced other dates that were formerly announced for CHIKARA as well.
> 
> As we move further down the rabbit hole, it certainly appears to be a completely massive angle, although what the end game on an angle that shuts down your company and potentially dilutes the brand name by splitting it across seven sister promotions remains to be seen.


----------



## ROH Fan #1

Okay so is this just a really well put together storyline or is this shit legit and is CHIKARA closing its doors permanently?


----------



## Rah

ROH Fan #1 said:


> Okay so is this just a really well put together storyline or is this shit legit and is CHIKARA closing its doors permanently?


I'm not sure, but Wink eating an apple while watching Chikara implode is possibly the greatest image I've ever read about in professional wrestling.


----------



## geraldinhio

I honestly don't believe it's the last for Chikara or maybe I just don't want to believe it. I sort of lost interest in Chikara after the BDK angle , well I lost interest in wrestling as a whole. I was a casual Chikara fan for the last two seasons, just watching the random show or two or pimped matches but I'd be very sorry to see it go. No King Of Trios makes me very sad, my favorite wrestling weekend by far and away.


----------



## Rah

Whichever way it is, it's kicking up a hell of an interest amongst fans and non-fans as to what really is going on.

Storyline or real life, this is pretty much golden opportunity from here on out.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

There is something very odd about the PWI report. Specifically two details.


----------



## stryker360

Something that keeps me thinking that it is a story line play is that Evil Archie was seen behind the set when they were tearing it down. It gives me the impression that something was left to keep fans hanging on until they have the ability to resurface. I wouldn't put it past Chikara to "cancel" shows as part of a story. They're really pushing the line of what fans can tolerate however, as I know a lot of people are extremely upset because they booked time off. Until they resurface I suggest checking out the more recent Wrestling is Fun shows which have greatly improved from their beginnings, Wrestling is Art has been solid and the second Wrestling is Respect has some matches that wrestlers have called their favorite of the year.


----------



## Emperor DC

It's being made out to be a storyline and continue what has been built to, but some of the new aspects put in place are to cover what's going on outside the ring.

Until that is solved, Wrestling Is will be CHIKARA's new home, essentially, like an NWA territorial system. That's why they all came into existence so quickly in the space of a few months (apart from WiF!, which was supposed to be a one-off sister promotion).

Interesting times ahead.


----------



## icecreamjrfan1029

R.I.P CHIKARA Pro 2002-2013


----------



## Concrete

If the Wrestling Is promotions are suppose to replace CHIKARA for the time being they'll need a bit of a boost on the side of marquee matches. They can no longer just be promotions that come off as Chikara's feeders or place holders until the main brand can make it. That being said having Kingston as Grand Champion, Pieces of Hate as tag champs and then having each Wrestling Is promotion have their own title(s)could be good way to go. Make it feel like each promotion is apart of something bigger.


----------



## RKing85

I knew CHIKARA coming to Minot, North Dakota in August was too good to be true.


----------



## KingCrash

enlightenedone9 said:


> If the Wrestling Is promotions are suppose to replace CHIKARA for the time being they'll need a bit of a boost on the side of marquee matches. They can no longer just be promotions that come off as Chikara's feeders or place holders until the main brand can make it. That being said having Kingston as Grand Champion, Pieces of Hate as tag champs and then having each Wrestling Is promotion have their own title(s)could be good way to go. Make it feel like each promotion is apart of something bigger.


They need to put them under one umbrella/website and inter-connect them which would have only one main title, one tag title, etc. Can't imagine too many people following seven or eight tiny promotions with seven or eight titles for long even if they've viewed as Chikara's replacement.


----------



## Concrete

KingCrash said:


> They need to put them under one umbrella/website and inter-connect them which would have only one main title, one tag title, etc. Can't imagine too many people following seven or eight tiny promotions with seven or eight titles for long even if they've viewed as Chikara's replacement.


That would take away from each promotion's identity more than anything something I'm a big fan of keeping if possible. I'm not saying if you follow WiF! you get banana defenses as well as possible bigger Kingston defenses of his belt. Having Wrestling is as a single promotion would simply be Chikara under a different name. Not necessarily a bad thing but lessens the amount of shows.


----------



## Obfuscation

Wait what in the hell is going on right now? Part of me jumped to storyline details, but not I'm not so sure....


----------



## KingCrash

enlightenedone9 said:


> That would take away from each promotion's identity more than anything something I'm a big fan of keeping if possible. I'm not saying if you follow WiF! you get banana defenses as well as possible bigger Kingston defenses of his belt. Having Wrestling is as a single promotion would simply be Chikara under a different name. Not necessarily a bad thing but lessens the amount of shows.


I'm not saying merge them all into one yet (I guess that might be Quack's endgame) but at least do an NWA-type system where there's one main website and a couple of titles so there's something standard you could latch onto, because I doubt Kingston or POH would be able to defend the Chikara titles while Chikara's in stasis/on indefinite hold/smoldering corpse. 

And lessening the amount of shows might be helpful because the last couple of Wrestling Is shows (Heart & and I think Art) had like 20 to 30 people in the audience. Better promotion, more stars and something to inter-connect them might help that stop happening because if that continues no matter what Quack's plan some of these feds might not survive.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

Yeah, there's gonna have to be some changes in the Wrestling Is promotions if I'm going to keep up with them, though the new streaming system helps.

I'm happy they are including Kaiju Big Battel because due to certain Eye of Tyr related circumstances, KBB is pretty relevant to the current Chikara story arc.


----------



## THECHAMPION

KingCrash said:


> some of these feds might not survive.


Some of them already seem like they're struggling.

Cool had to change it's home base from Ohio to the NJ suburbs outside Philly. 

Awesome ran one weekend a year ago and is just now scheduling it's second weekend. 

They should probably more intelligently locate these promotions.

Fun in Easton works because it's Chikara's home base and it more than any of them is a mini-Chikara, featuring more ex-Chikara guys than any other (Jolly Roger, Stigma, etc.)

But why work nearly exclusively suburbs? Is it just cost? Certainly with the crowds they're playing in front of they could find a reasonably priced HS gym in NYC and pack it. Do the same in Toronto and Boston.


----------



## FITZ

If Chikara really is done for good then what they did was wrong because they had the chance to go out in a nice way wit all of their loyal fans but instead they ruined their main event. 

If they really are done for good there would be no reason for them to mess with their fans that way. The fact that they did makes me think that they aren't done forever.


----------



## Chismo

What are the real resons for this?


----------



## THECHAMPION

JoeRulz said:


> What are the real resons for this?


The two rumors going around are Quack cheated on his wife and she owns the Chikara name so this is either permanent or until the divorce settles. Second rumor is that this is a financial issue thats the long reaching result of the immense failure of Joshimania.

There are reasons neither makes complete sense to me.


----------



## Chismo

The second one makes no sense to me.


----------



## Obfuscation

Financial woes following JoshiMania? Hasn't appeared to be the case. Rumor seems very out of left field.


----------



## Rah

How incredibly poor sighted do you have to be to ruin your company to the point it is now (if said rumour is true) over ONE event? I can understand it being a bad performer, economically, but to completely cripple an entire company? That seems illogically daft.

I've not come across the first rumour but the second is quite common and one I just cannot believe.


----------



## Emperor DC

No way in hell do I believe JoshiMania was the cause. Besides the fact I heard it wasn't an event entirely hosted by Chikara (it was financed by other means and other people), the guys brought in since wouldn't be brought in if the company was in trouble, would they? Jannetty, Waltman, Gangrel all recent guys that have come in, amongst many others, for KOT especially. I don't buy it.

The speculation about Quack/Saturyne has been there for a while, I've heard that is what started this all off. It's why the storyline was brought to a head (for now) so Wrestling Is could take over (hence the rapid rise of these companies in the past year. No coincidence). Quack's wife does not own the name, but safe to say she's got money behind her and she helped in the funding. 

I'd suggest Chikara will be back when this is all sorted.


----------



## NikkiSixx

Rah said:


> I've not come across the first rumour but the second is quite common and one I just cannot believe.


Really? The first rumor is the only one I'd heard until now.


----------



## Obfuscation

If Chikara has stopped b/c Quack couldn't keep it in his pants for a wrestling dame with a nice core then, fuck this. Juvenile mindset response not withstanding, but I mean c'mon. A decade of a wrestling promotion done in a flash for something so meaningless.

Nothing like a counterproductive reason to kill the company too. We're fun for the whole family - our owner is adulterous. Enjoy.


----------



## Rah

NikkiSixx said:


> Really? The first rumor is the only one I'd heard until now.


Well, common in the sense that I've seen it posted once or twice before. Though, admittedly, that's quite a large proportion of the information I'm finding on any of this considering Google leads me to absolutely zero on all accounts.


----------



## Stanford

Obfuscation said:


> We're fun for the whole family - our owner is adulterous. Enjoy.


Hey, we're all human. Martin Luther King had more demons than the average man, but he was still a great moral teacher. No one is perfect. 

I'm guessing we're being worked anyway. That's how it feels.


----------



## JaiGrant

So this whole thing came about because Mike slept with Saturyne? What is happening to Chikara? I can never miss a season without coming back and being completely lost.


----------



## EmbassyForever

Saturyne? Haha what?


----------



## Chismo

EmbassyForever said:


> Saturyne? Haha what?


Well, did you see that ass? Daaayum! I'd really like to tap that, I understand Quack completely.


----------



## geraldinhio

I second Saturyne being hot. Where did everyone hear that Quack was having an affair with Saturyne. I bet the lucha mask turned on Quack more than her.  

If this is a work it's a crazy but very will done one. Has everyone talking anyway.


----------



## THECHAMPION

I don't believe it was Saturyne. I mean good for Mike if it was, Saturyne's got a great body.

But she never even wins, she didn't even win the Cup when it seemed like the logical end for that storyline at the iPPV, what kind of woman in wrestling is sleeping with her boss to not get a push?

Also I don't think the Ms. Quack owns the Chikara name thing makes any sense. Especially since the second part of the theory is that the WI promotions are going to spell out Chikara.

You don't think that would be a lawsuit?

Also don't think the Joshimania thing makes a ton of sense either, they've spent the year and a half since running shows in new markets and the owner has spent it opening new promotions. Where did he get the money to do all that?

I mean I'm sure Joshimania didn't turn a profit because duh flying in a dozen Japanese wrestlers is expensive, and making them ladies cuts your market to the tiniest niche.

Seems obvious this is a storyline.


----------



## JaiGrant

I never said it was true, just what I read. And personally from what I've heard about Saturyne is that she's a pretty humble chick. I don't she'd do that. She doesn't really need a push, she's the only female in Chikara, it's not like she's not gonna get work.


----------



## TEWA

The Saturnye thing came from a bitter DEVON MOORE. Likely completely bogus.



Obfuscation said:


> Financial woes following JoshiMania? Hasn't appeared to be the case. Rumor seems very out of left field.


Not a rumour and was reported at the time of the shows.


----------



## USAUSA1

Chikara going out of business but IWA Mid South returning? WTH?


----------



## Obfuscation

TEWA said:


> The Saturnye thing came from a bitter DEVON MOORE. Likely completely bogus.
> 
> 
> 
> Not a rumour and was reported at the time of the shows.


With all of these rumors flying around I'm not believing anything _(not that the shows didn't hurt the company, but ultimately leading to its demise?)_ until more evidence is concrete.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

I'm a little bit late here but just got done watching the Tag World Grand-Prix 2013, and I gotta say I'm impressed, it was a good show IMO. 

Matt Jackson was clearly hurt but showed his heart and guts and continued all the way to the end. Young Bucks really are one of, if not the best tag teams in the world today.


----------



## KingCrash

USAUSA1 said:


> Chikara going out of business but IWA Mid South returning? WTH?


Is it with the same people that held a couple of shows in 2012 or different people?

EDIT: Found the card for their June show, ugh.



> BJ Whitmer VS Sabu
> 
> IWA Old School EIGHT man tag
> Suicide Kid, 'Babe Magnet' Harry Palmer, 'Spyder' Nate Webb and Corporal Robinson VS Ox Harley, Mark Wolf, Michael Todd Stratton and Phoenix
> 
> Tai Pei Death Match
> 'Bad Breed' Ian and Axl Rotten VS. Simon Sezz and Peter B. Beautiful
> 
> IWA Mid South Light Heavyweight Title Match
> Devon Moore VS Jimmy Jacobs
> 
> Zero-1 USA Jr. Heavyweight Championship Title Match
> Jonathan Gresham VS. Tarek The Great
> 
> 'One Legged Wonder' Zach Gowen VS Reed Bentley
> 
> Texas Heat Wrestling brings us a BAREFOOT THUMBTACK MATCH
> Chuey Martinez VS. 'Heavy Metal' Ruben Steel
> 
> Fatal Six Way
> 'Confederate' Chris Hamrick VS 'Serial Killer' Jack Thriller VS Scotty Vortekz VS Former NWA Jr. Heavyweight Champ 'Modern Day Hero' Kevin Douglas VS Hy Zaya (with his UNCLE ******!) VS Chrisjen Hayme! Winner gets automatic buy into the 2013 Ted Petty Invitational in September at the Colgate Gym
> 
> Zero-1 USA Tag Team Title Match
> The Hooligans defending against Bill the Butcher and Manimal, collectively known as the Beast, no Beauty
> 
> Handicap Match
> 6'6" 400 lb Kongo Kong VS. 3 men TBD


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Devon Moore vs Jimmy Jacobs looks good on paper. 
Gresham was pretty good at BOTB so probably gonna watch his match too. 
Whitmer vs Sabu... ugh. Sabu should just retire already IMO. Probably will still watch it tho. 

Those are probably the only ones I'll watch. 

They're gonna do TPI this year? :mark: I love tournaments so that is great news!


----------



## Lane

2 days, 24 wrestlers, 20 fans, and no pay. TPI.


----------



## Obfuscation

Wrestling hell: IWA Mid South.


----------



## Concrete

Wait can IWA Mid-South become Wrestling is Hell? Cause I'd laugh my arse off at that.


----------



## Lane

Would have to be Wrestling is Killed. The H is already taken.


----------



## Concrete

I thought it could shamelessly trying to steal attention from companies that already aren't drawing big numbers.


----------



## Obfuscation

enlightenedone9 said:


> Wait can IWA Mid-South become Wrestling is Hell? Cause I'd laugh my arse off at that.


:clap


----------



## Rah

> BAREFOOT THUMBTACK MATCH


That is, quite possibly, the most illogical gimmick match I've ever seen.

Gimmick matches are about offering fresh, more violent ways of hurting your opponent (with obvious high risk) but that, that's just stupid and you hurt you, regardless.


EDIT: Owait, it's IWA: Mid-South. They still believe the Rottens are relevant. That answers that, then.


----------



## Lane

Theres been some good barefoot thumbtack matches. JC vs Drake, Scotty vs Danny, and JC vs TJ come to mind.


----------



## sXeMope

Lane said:


> Theres been some good barefoot thumbtack matches. JC vs Drake, Scotty vs Danny, and JC vs TJ come to mind.


Part of me hates Barefoot Thumbtack matches. They're just painful. They aren't flashy, they're just...yeah. Gotta respect JC Bailey though for doing a top rope double stomp onto them in pretty much every match he did.


Seeing as this is a Chikara topic: Am I the only one who's disappointed that Chikara never did a PG-style deathmatch? Barefoot LEGOS? LEGO covered Kickpads? I think that would be so cool. Could have been a great way to end an intense feud, the PG way.


----------



## Obfuscation

Ironic how the most non-"Family Friendly" wrestling promotion ever in Interspecies Wrestling is the one who made the Lego Deathmatch fashionable.

while those matches wouldn't cause blood, they're PLENTY painful. Chikara just stuck with the deadly sprinkles.


----------



## Lane

We needed a 10 thousand sprinkles lifematch.


----------



## manoverboard1619

so is this a work or not


----------



## THECHAMPION

Maybe.

People legitimately aren't sure what's going on.

Insiders are saying it's a possible hiatus to launch the Wrestling Is brands.

Which doesn't make complete sense to me because I think the better way to get attention on them would be to advertise them on the Chikara shows that reach a far wider audience. Though I assume Chikara audiences are the type to think "I want something like Chikara, let me search it out" and discover WI on it's own.


----------



## Chismo

Something legit problematic must be going on, because no chance in hell Quack & Co. are crazy enough to come up with a story that kills or puts on hiatus their company just to impress their 10,000 fans, no way. This is just the kayfabe cover until the RL problems are settled.


----------



## THECHAMPION

Yeah.

I posted a few of the rumors back a page.

There's also a bit of an unsubstantiated rumor that they're going to run their next show but promote it guerrilla style, all underground promotion, tickets at the door, etc. to continue to angle.

I have no idea though.


----------



## Obfuscation

I'm thinking the same as JR. There is no way this can be a work. You don't go to THIS extreme to put over sister companies trying to branch out. That's just lunacy. I've disagreed with booking choices from Chikara in the past, but this would be above and beyond drastic disagreement.


----------



## sXeMope

Chismo said:


> Something legit problematic must be going on, because no chance in hell Quack & Co. are crazy enough to come up with a story that kills or puts on hiatus their company just to impress their 10,000 fans, no way. This is just the kayfabe cover until the RL problems are settled.


I also agree with this. I'd have no problem brushing it off as an angle if the Condor group (Or whatever they're called) just took over the promotion, but shutting down is a really risky move. Nevermind that you're an indy company, but on top of that you did it in the main event of an iPPV, which angered some fans. Some fans who may not come back when whatever happens, happens and Chikara returns. Whether it's a storyline or a kayfabe cover of something else, the thought put into this is amazing. Someone posted a theory (Not sure if that's the proper word?) a while back (in the mid 40 pages) and it's amazing to see seeds of a story planted as far back as 2006 (hints in a blog), and little things that happened in 2011 that many may have forgotten.


On a side note: Even as a non-fan, I love this. Makes me feel like a kid again. Not knowing if something's real or kayfabe.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

sXeMope said:


> On a side note: Even as a non-fan, I love this. Makes me feel like a kid again. Not knowing if something's real or kayfabe.


Me too. It's very refreshing. But as someone like me who's just about to get into CHIKARA, it's a case of bad timing if they're really gonna take a break.


----------



## KingCrash

I fully believe Quack has an ego big enough to think that he could pull a storyline like this off and look like a genius in the end. That said, think there's something else to the deal because for someone who plans angles far ahead and is borderline-OCD in getting organized the Wrestling Is properties are a mess and there's no easy way to get info about them let alone follow them. Of course considering some of them are cancelling shows without telling people that may be the least of Quack's worries.


----------



## THECHAMPION

Hmm Bryce just linked to his facebook account from his twitter to show off a tiny mostly meaningless blog he wrote about Chikara dying. He did mention that people shouldn't spread vicious rumors about people's personal lives but that was really all.

The interesting part was his Facebook cover photo shows him in a wedding party.

Also included was WINK VAVASSEUR!!!

Is Bryce part of the Titor Conglomerate and it's conspiracies?


----------



## sillymunkee

The seeds were planted for this literally years ago. Unless they wanted something on hand that they could go to if they got in trouble as opposed to just shutting down this has to be a work.


----------



## Obfuscation

Well after watching the show it appears to be a work. Obviously "shut down" for the time being b/c of whatever reason I suppose, but this can't be done for good. It just can't.


----------



## sillymunkee

https://twitter.com/CondorOSSWE

https://twitter.com/titorosswe

2 twitter accounts set up on June 5th and VERY active since then. Anyone still believe this is a shoot?

Here is the most coherent theory I have found on this topic (and no it is not me lol)

http://awesomewisdom.com/chikara/chikaratheory/ the 2 articles at Ole! and Mandible Claw that she mentions are worth the read as well.

Ole! talks about the Titor/Condor connection or lack there of. The Mandible Claw likens it to the build up for the 2007 NIN album.


----------



## Obfuscation

I don't know what to think anymore...

:hayley2


----------



## just1988

*Okay, I'm not too sure about the current status of Chikara. I'm currently in the process of getting upto speed with it finally (starting fully from 2013) and hear strange rumours. I'm mostly spoiler free and managed to get my girlfriend to sit down and watch All the Agents and Superhuman Crew with me and even did a little video on it.






I'm tryna blast through the rest of them now so I'm fully up to scratch, can see this infamous ending to the PPV (I've no idea what happened but was told it was something big...that's when I decided to steer clear of spoilers) and be up to date with it all. Hope you enjoy it!*


----------



## CM Danielson

just1988 said:


> *Okay, I'm not too sure about the current status of Chikara. I'm currently in the process of getting upto speed with it finally (starting fully from 2013) and hear strange rumours. I'm mostly spoiler free and managed to get my girlfriend to sit down and watch All the Agents and Superhuman Crew with me and even did a little video on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm tryna blast through the rest of them now so I'm fully up to scratch, can see this infamous ending to the PPV (I've no idea what happened but was told it was something big...that's when I decided to steer clear of spoilers) and be up to date with it all. Hope you enjoy it!*


Just subbed you hommey. Good vid, long live Solider Ant! And Ultra-Mantis Black of course!!


----------



## Bruce L

Just wanted to bring this to the attention of anyone who hasn't seen it yet; Kevin Ford of The Chikara Special linked to it on his Twitter:

http://chikaralives.files.wordpress.com/2013/06/chikara-is-it-really-dead.pdf

Absolutely insane read.


----------



## Obfuscation

OMG.

Well, I'm staying up all night and reading this. Legit.


----------



## geraldinhio

Bruce L said:


> Just wanted to bring this to the attention of anyone who hasn't seen it yet; Kevin Ford of The Chikara Special linked to it on his Twitter:
> 
> http://chikaralives.files.wordpress.com/2013/06/chikara-is-it-really-dead.pdf
> 
> Absolutely insane read.


My head hurts. 

What a read, so good. If this is through it's the most crazy, complex ,interconnected and awesome wrestling storyline that ever could happen.


----------



## ROH Fan #1

If that is true and Im not even done reading it all, that is just fucking awesome. 10 outta 10 on the booking.


----------



## geraldinhio

The only thing I don't understand is why they didn't have the Dr.Cube assassination angle done on a Chikara show , rather then wrestling is. Could of had him show up during an UMB match and had the angle done or something along them lines. I suppose this angle is really for die hards and smarks so it will work.


----------



## Obfuscation

It's only a theory, of course.

Dr. Cube being offed on a Kaiju show makes all the sense in the world. He was their lead villain since the inception, iirc. Having such a huge deal not on one of their own shows would have been a bigger loss than Chikara not getting the chance to show it.


----------



## THECHAMPION

I'm not reading 75 pages: can someone sum that all up?


----------



## Nervosa

THECHAMPION said:


> I'm not reading 75 pages: can someone sum that all up?


A summary can't really do the document justice, but I'll try.

Using Chikara-run twitter accounts, comic book references, and some insane details from Chikara history, this document is a presentation of all relevant information to the possibilities regarding the 'angle' of chikara's end. Most of them involves a combination of Archie, Wink, and Ultramantis messing with time travel to the point where things that should NEVER happen in chikara are happening. (longtime heels cheered, longtime faces bood, weird repetitions, dopplegangers) Most of it relates to Watchmen, and the roles of certain characters as heros/villians and why different combinations of people would want chikara dead, and possibilities of where the storyline might be going. Could be a total waste of time, but chikara tends not to mince details, so I kinda think a lot of it is probably actually what's going on.


----------



## THECHAMPION

Thank you.


----------



## just1988

*Another quick hit and run because I'm still not up-to-date and trying to avoid spoilers*






*Hope y'all like my mis-informed ramblings, feedback appreciated!*


----------



## ecw718

Some wrestling fans may actually have too much time on their hands.


----------



## sillymunkee

Bruce L said:


> http://chikaralives.files.wordpress.com/2013/06/chikara-is-it-really-dead.pdf
> 
> Absolutely insane read.[/QUOTE
> 
> Best wrestling report ever. So many possibilities if it is all true.


----------



## THECHAMPION

https://twitter.com/IcarusWRW/status/354417943716691969

Ridiculous that I might drive 3 hours on the chance there's a show because of this tweet?


----------



## Obfuscation

Holy crap.

Color me very intrigued come the 20th.


----------



## daman077c

This was posted by Icarus on the CHIKARA message board:

"I've spent the past month reminiscing about CHIKARA and the arc of my life these last 11 years. There is one memory that stands out more than any other: the year CHIKARA ended.

The bureaucrats got the better of us. After a hard fought battle with the Allentown Zoning Board, we were denied our right to run events out of the Wrestle Factory because we lacked adequate parking for the venue. So that was it. The Wrestle Factory moved on and CHIKARA, barely even out of the gate, was put down.

In that down time, the family grew. We should have been scattered, broken apart. But the fight with the zoning board actually brought us together. We hit the road here and there but in the end, we focused on bringing CHIKARA back. We came to understand that when each of us is working tirelessly for the same end goal, together, we can change the world. Even in those dark days, we knew we were at the dawn of something special. So we regrouped. We fought to bring our vision for wrestling to life, we fought for our ideas, and eventually we won.

And now here we are 11 years later, shut down by a group of bureaucrats. And I look at this forum and where are my brothers in arms crying "fight!" like we did back in 2002? I see whimpering posts that seem to be saying "I accept this fate." It makes me sick, and heart-broken. It makes me angry. CHIKARA isn't some shadowy corporate suits pulling the strings behind the scenes. I am CHIKARA. You are CHIKARA. Are you forgetting that?

I was given a family that quite honestly, I can't stand. So I spent my adult life creating and molding a new one. A family that I respect and love. You can shut the doors, liquidate the assets, and slap a "for sale" sign on a company, but not a family. Not my family.

On my calendar July 20th is marked "Easton, PA." That's where my family was supposed to be that day. And I do not accept this fate. If Easton is where CHIKARA was supposed to be, then that's where I'll be. The Palmer Center. 7:00 pm.

I am CHIKARA. Are You?"


----------



## Obfuscation

Icarus the savior of Chikara.

Holy crap x2.


----------



## WBL Studios

I was never really into Chikara. But recently, looking up guys like Ultramantis Black, Numero Uno and Dasher Hatfield, as well as their rumored collaboration with Kaiju Big Battel, I wanted to start following it.

This whole thing sounds like a massive reboot.

So that means this would actually be a perfect time for me to start?


----------



## KingCrash

Boy wish I could care about Icarus's post but........eh.


----------



## EmbassyForever

> Icarus just made a speech and gave out I am Chikara shirts and we are signing a petition to save Chikara. pic.twitter.com/9MRo9iTgbl


Hopefully we will be able to see this..


----------



## Obfuscation

Where's this at - A Wrestling Is event?


----------



## EmbassyForever

No, just a meeting that was organized by Icraus. Here's a photo:










From @DaveMuscarella twitter


----------



## Obfuscation

If only I was there with those winners.

</3


----------



## spawnsyxx9

So we have a lengthy report. You can read that here http://goo.gl/MKvXo but here is some vid from it 






http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=C8VlmiGFs74


----------



## just1988

*I've just finished watching the final show and feel really deflated. I've no idea what was going on or what that was supposed to mean. As a fan, I feel short-changed. I can only imagine how people felt who were watching it live. In a real foul mood with Chikara right now and really looking forward to hearing what the resolution for it all will be.*


----------



## Genking48

I dunno if this is gonna tie into Chikara but, I could see it doing that tbh, Kaiju Big Battel spoilers from last night ahead



Spoiler: Kaiju spoiler



Dr. Cube returned from the dead with the Eye of Tyr.


----------



## Last Chancery

CHIKARA's death is a shoot until Quack and Co. figure things out. Then it will be brought back and written as if it was a storyline all along. That's my take, anyway.


----------



## Obfuscation

just1988 said:


> *I've just finished watching the final show and feel really deflated. I've no idea what was going on or what that was supposed to mean. As a fan, I feel short-changed. I can only imagine how people felt who were watching it live. In a real foul mood with Chikara right now and really looking forward to hearing what the resolution for it all will be.*


Second person I've seen say this on here and I can't for the life of me wrap my head under the mentality. It's a wrestling show. Who says they own anyone anything? Especially when it is such a large angle.


----------



## fredcatcheur

Last Chancery said:


> CHIKARA's death is a shoot until Quack and Co. figure things out. Then it will be brought back and written as if it was a storyline all along. That's my take, anyway.


Yeah, that's pretty much how I see it too. You just forgot "...and the Chikara fans will praise Quack's genius über-long-term multi-year booking, depite all this being just by-the-seat-of-their-pants flying & marketing stunt".


----------



## KingCrash

I think it'll more along the lines of "We're so happy Chikara's back we'll ignore any gaping plotholes or insane explanations just to try get back a sense of normalcy." If the fans come back at all.


----------



## ROH Fan #1

TBD


----------



## KingCrash

Wrestling Is Cool had a show, nothing about Chikara but...



Spoiler: After the last match



Amasis was getting a beatdown until Ophidian came out to help, Osirian Portal is back together.



Fine with me if another good team is back on the scene.


----------



## THECHAMPION

I imagine the two probably get more booking requests as a team than they do as single acts.


----------



## just1988

HayleySabin said:


> Second person I've seen say this on here and I can't for the life of me wrap my head under the mentality. It's a wrestling show. Who says they own anyone anything? Especially when it is such a large angle.


*They definitely own their paying audience something. Any company selling a product, no matter what it is owes their customers. *


----------



## Obfuscation

KingCrash said:


> Wrestling Is Cool had a show, nothing about Chikara but...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: After the last match
> 
> 
> 
> Amasis was getting a beatdown until Ophidian came out to help, Osirian Portal is back together.
> 
> 
> 
> Fine with me if another good team is back on the scene.


I'll take it. For spoilers sake I'll word it like this: the babyface wasn't doing it for me by himself. He needed the heel back on his side, as he made the team tick; for me.



just1988 said:


> *They definitely own their paying audience something. Any company selling a product, no matter what it is owes their customers. *


An audience that's live for the start of this massive "Chikara is dead" angle? Hardly. Victims of circumstance if you will. I'd dub it 100x worse whenever fans pay money to a WWE show and get an ultra bad match to go hand in hand with an equally bad finish. Yet none of them complain. The Chikara fans got plenty of wrestling to suffice the entire night. If that's not worth $30 bucks, then I don't know what is. Sounds like people asking too much when something solid was given as it is.


----------



## just1988

HayleySabin said:


> An audience that's live for the start of this massive "Chikara is dead" angle? Hardly. Victims of circumstance if you will. I'd dub it 100x worse whenever fans pay money to a WWE show and get an ultra bad match to go hand in hand with an equally bad finish. Yet none of them complain. The Chikara fans got plenty of wrestling to suffice the entire night. If that's not worth $30 bucks, then I don't know what is. Sounds like people asking too much when something solid was given as it is.


*I can see where you're coming from but wrestling fans look for different things when it comes to watching shows. Some people want match quality, some people want to be immersed in the story, etc. So on one hand you can have a fan who's really dismayed by the product while the next fan is perfectly happy and content. Doesn't mean either of them are wrong.*


----------



## Obfuscation

Wrong isn't the case here. It's more along the lines of unusual "anger" towards the promotion all b/c the show ended on a mysterious & shocking note more than it did with anything truly conclusive. For the match more than the angle. I can't possibly wrap my head around it. Never find myself actually upset by the product - or better to say wrestling in general - other than _"oh I wished this guy would have won"_ yada yada yada. You know, personal blather, opposed to thinking I was jipped by a wrestling promotion entirely.


----------



## Wilberforce

HayleySabin said:


> Wrong isn't the case here. It's more along the lines of unusual "anger" towards the promotion all b/c the show ended on a mysterious & shocking note more than it did with anything truly conclusive. For the match more than the angle. I can't possibly wrap my head around it. Never find myself actually upset by the product - or better to say wrestling in general - other than _"oh I wished this guy would have won"_ yada yada yada. You know, personal blather, opposed to thinking I was jipped by a wrestling promotion entirely.


Got to agree with this. I don't see how something like this can leave you feeling that bitter towards a promotion simply because they didn't cater specifically to what you wanted them to do. The show on a whole delivered, and although I'd need to rewatch it, the main event was awesome (albeit weird as fuck seeing Icarus as a face). 

Also, it's well known that Chikara is a heavily storyline-driven promotion, and what with them not having a tv show, all of their storyline progression (at least the big stuff) HAS to be on their live shows.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10




----------



## Genking48

So wait, is this a look intp the past, why is it snowing mid Jily, is it the future? why does Quack have a goatee?

ALL THESE QUESTIONS, I LOVE IT!!!


----------



## Obfuscation

It's the PAST b/c Quack once sported a goatee in those days. 

This has GOT to come back down the line. :mark:


----------



## Wilberforce

Apparently we're gonna find out on August 1st. Pretty excited to see what this is.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

I'm thinking a DC comics style "Reboot"


----------



## Chismo

Tinkerbell said:


> So wait, is this a look intp the past, why is it snowing mid Jily, is it the future? why does Quack have a goatee?
> 
> ALL THESE QUESTIONS, I LOVE IT!!!


Well, the Wrestle Factory, was founded in Allentown, PA on January 7, 2002. Therefore, snow, yeah.


----------



## Genking48

theashesof.com
top: _click_

Alright, ummm guys:


----------



## THECHAMPION

That isn't a legitimate account.

That's just a fan fucking around.


----------



## Obfuscation

Fucking fans making this MORE perplexing.


----------



## RKing85

god I am loving this. The endless possibilities have me drooling.

I miss CHIKARA so much.


----------



## just1988

*After catching up on Chikara, I'm slowly uploading reviews of the shows onto my youtube page for anyone interested. It's absence is frustrating me more than anywhere else, literally dunno what to think of it all >_< Just gunna enjoy the ride though...
*


----------



## ROH Fan #1

Dont know how to embed youtube videos (noob I know) but I found this on R/sqrdcrcle:






If that dont work:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P6STzQAp1Zc

Interesting stuff.


----------



## Rah

I noted someone else mention that it could be Icarus from a different dimension (questioning whether he was blonde). This video most definitely highlights his blonde hair. Not that I know what that indicates, though.


----------



## sillymunkee

anyone hear about something happening August first?


----------



## Emperor DC

Spoiler: the new Ashes video



Green and Fire went to find Soldier and went to see an unseen person in a wheelchair. He said he hadn't heard from him and "maybe he got out or doesn't want to be found". Before they go, the person gives Green a box. The camera shows a costume and the person says ... "You're a Worker now."

WORKER ANT II. :faint:


----------



## Genking48

Wait what, I may need direction as my retard genes are kicking in and I cannot locate the video!


----------



## sXeMope

I also cannot find this new video. I saw the first one with Quack, but not this Colony one.



Dyer Consequences said:


> Spoiler: the new Ashes video
> 
> 
> 
> Green and Fire went to find Soldier and went to see an unseen person in a wheelchair. He said he hadn't heard from him and "maybe he got out or doesn't want to be found". Before they go, the person gives Green a box. The camera shows a costume and the person says ... "You're a Worker now."
> 
> WORKER ANT II. :faint:





Spoiler: Thought



Is this set in the present day? Hypothetically, what if this is actually a flashback showing how Worker Ant came to be? Worker Ant was the last of the original three to debut. Perhaps Green Ant was secretly tested by the Colony to see if he was worthy of joining, and upon proving his worth was given the Worker Ant gimmick by someone and somehow, Green Ant was transported to the future at some point? 

I thought I had a good theory going there for a sec, but the further I got the more I confused myself.

Although logically, this is probably set in present day and the "unseen person" is probably Worker Ant "handing down" the character to Green Ant. If my limited Chikara memory serves me correctly, he left due to Chuck Taylor hitting an Awful Waffle on the floor, which caused cranial injuries that perhaps left him unable to walk?...


----------



## Bruce L

The video is now up at theashesof.com.


----------



## Genking48

Nevermind, on youtube now


----------



## RKing85

I hate to say it cause I do miss CHIKARA, but this slow build is awesome.


----------



## turk3102

I'm failry new to Chikara (great timing, I know). Does anybody have any update on the promotion?


----------



## mgriff3456

Well no one seems to know for sure what is really going on. Icarus is holding a rally on September 14th at the Philadelphia Art Museum to help save Chikara. Also he made a online petition for people to sign to bring back Chikara but then it was revealed that it wasn't actually Icarus that made the petition and that his forum account was hacked by Condor Security. Using the phone numbers they collected from the petition Condor Security called some people and warned them not to show up at the rally on September 14th. One things for sure is that something is definitely going down at that rally and I'm definitely going to be there if I can. I'm not sure how close to Philly you live but if you or anyone on here lives remotely close I would definitely try to attend that.


----------



## Obfuscation

Almost 100% certain that was Worker Ant in the wheelchair. Oh shooooooot.


----------



## THECHAMPION

It definitely was Worker.

I'm pretty sure they say it.


----------



## turk3102

Thanks, Griff. But I'm in Chicago. Kind of pissed at myself for not seeing the Tag Grand Prix live. Didn't see much of their stuff until after the fact.


----------



## DryBones87

I guess there won't be King of Trios this year :/


----------



## Obfuscation

No California show unless things get restored in about a month or so. Hurry guys, dammit.

</3


----------



## THECHAMPION

I suspect Chikara will relaunch next season at NPWD.

With an April KOT at the Arena.

So I'd say none of the shows that were on the schedule were real.


----------



## MTheBehemoth

Tinkerbell said:


> Nevermind, on youtube now


F'n awesome.


----------



## Obfuscation

I thought the ECW Arena is dead.


----------



## Lane

DJ Hyde and a few others have been trying to re open it.


----------



## RoosterSmith

MTheBehemoth said:


> F'n awesome.


Have no idea whats going on with chikara but that was awesome!


----------



## Obfuscation

More power to 'em to get it re-opened.


----------



## THECHAMPION

Apparently the owners of the building were displeased with the new tenant (the one who shut the place down for wrestling to renovate it into a concert venue) when no progress had been made after like 6 months. So now it's being re-renovated to get back to wrestling ready or something.

Really it was just a dumb move by everyone involved by the sound of it.

Probably lost a lot of wrestling companies money, lost the building money, lost the renter money, etc.

You have a building that's one claim to fame is wrestling and has wrestling companies renting it out like 4-5 days a week so of course you try to remove all of it's wrestling.


----------



## Obfuscation

Never understood why it was trying to be removed _(from wrestling or entirely)_ to begin with. Promotions like Chikara & CZW always drew big crowds and had an established fanbase in Philly with that location. Why kill it when it was still creating a buzz? T'was dumb.


----------



## THECHAMPION

I think the woman who owned the lease thought a shitty warehouse in an awful neighborhood would make for a delightful concert venue certain to attract gigantic crowds on a nightly basis.


----------



## Obfuscation

She was wrong. It only attracts wrestling and we're damn proud of it.


----------



## sXeMope

DJ Hyde appeared on the Mike & Tom Show back in June to promote TOD and said that Roger has plans to basically do the same thing that the woman who bought it wants to do. He also said that he doubts wrestling will be back in The Arena for a verrry long time, if ever. But then again DJ Hyde says a lot of things


----------



## Mattyb2266

I thought the whole point of the announcement at national pro wrestling day was that wrestling would be back in the arena by the end of the year. Otherwise what would have been the point of announcing that at a wrestling show?


----------



## sXeMope

Well to be fair my source was DJ Hyde on an internet radio show. He did say that he was in it just before he left for Japan (His most recent tour. May-ish maybe?) and said that it's still stripped down though and it would cost a fair penny to get it to the point that it could even contain a wrestling show. Maybe they'll use NPWD 2014 as a fundraiser to get that started.

Personally I'm hoping it's re-opened like most others. From what I hear about the area it's in, indy wrestling is probably the only thing you could successfully do with that building.


----------



## KingCrash

Spoiler: Random Greatness


----------



## Obfuscation

Omg they weren't lying to me. He is there.

:mark:


----------



## Bruce L

:faint:


----------



## KingCrash

From pwponderings about the IAmChikara Meetup in Philly:



> About 25-30 people showed up at the steps and at around noon, Icarus came and greeted us all. He took out a small megaphone and (after a bit of trouble turning it on haha) he made a speech about how one man inspired an entire city at that location (the Rocky steps), and so to will he inspire something something something CHIKARA. Then he handed out a petition to be signed by everyone (just names. no phone numbers, etc.) and handed out I AM CHIKARA t-shirts to everyone who didn’t own one from the first Easton meet-up (more people came than expected so he didn’t have enough shirts). He then said something about how we can make a difference and how our voice is our weapon and handed out slips of paper (not business cards. “I’m on a budget, son” haha) with Wink Vavasseur’s personal email: [email protected]. After that, he left, leaving behind a rolled up poster. A girl called out to him saying he forgot his poster and he said back something to the effect of “I don’t need it anymore” or “It’s yours now” or something like that. The poster said “#13Y19T5R9U13P”. Afterwards, people just kinda stood around and hung out.
> ~ xluckis4losersx


This is getting ridiculous and I'm surprised they got 25 to 30 people there.


----------



## sillymunkee

#13y19t5r9u13p
#mysteriumP

Thats what the 101 boards are saying. If so fuck it I'm out. That thing was an absolute time whore. Chasing multiple white rabbits through a thorny labyrinth.


----------



## Obfuscation

So basically nothing until the next Ashes video pops online. Got it.


----------



## THECHAMPION

This is obviously just a means to keep some interest in the company while they stall. I'm thinking until after next year's NPWD.


----------



## Emperor DC

So, GEKIDO is back. 17, combatANT and deviANT just kidnapped Jervis and got Wrestling is Intense shut down.


----------



## THECHAMPION

Interesting.

I've been wondering if the other shoe would drop on those guys or if maybe they just had a falling out with Quack or something.

Wonder what this means for AssailAnt.

Hoping he ends up turning heel and going back to The Swarm and Soldier rejoins The Colony so we can get a real feud between the two groups.

That feud was definitely one of Chikara's more disappointing misfires of the last few years.


----------



## sXeMope

Rather interesting. I wonder if the takeover of Chikara will spread to the WI promotions to an extent. 

Also, I'd do anything to see some of the emails sent to Wink's "personal email address":lmao


----------



## Obfuscation

Wondering if this gets Piece of Hate in the mix too. Part of me wouldn't object, although I do like them being on their own and dealing with the tag scene for once things return.


----------



## Dimas75

Dyer Consequences said:


> So, GEKIDO is back. 17, combatANT and deviANT just kidnapped Jervis and got Wrestling is Intense shut down.


Is it known if its the same 17/CombatANT as before or new guys in the same outfit? I havent seen those 2 guys in almost a year.


----------



## Obfuscation

See no reason why those two would be replaced. All the characters tend to be the same folk. Dragonfly came out of obscurity from 2003, for example.


----------



## RKing85

News Ashes video.

Called Garbage.

This is how you do a slow burn!!!!


----------



## Obfuscation

Post it so we can experience more slow burning...

:side:


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx




----------



## mgriff3456

Hey I don't know if you guys have been following along with what's been going on currently but Icarus is leading a charge over on the Chikara 101 forums. He's been posting various missions for us to accomplish mainly involving getting the Chikara name out there. We were able to get #IamChikara trending on twitter during this past Raw and are going to try and do it again tonight during Battleground. So if you want to join in just tweet #IamChikara during Battleground tonight. Also if you haven't already join the Chikara 101 forums and help us save Chikara.


----------



## Obfuscation

It's the only thing I do with my time: saving Chikara.

I'm part of the solution.


----------



## FITZ

mgriff3456 said:


> Hey I don't know if you guys have been following along with what's been going on currently but Icarus is leading a charge over on the Chikara 101 forums. He's been posting various missions for us to accomplish mainly involving getting the Chikara name out there. We were able to get #IamChikara trending on twitter during this past Raw and are going to try and do it again tonight during Battleground. So if you want to join in just tweet #IamChikara during Battleground tonight. Also if you haven't already join the Chikara 101 forums and help us save Chikara.


Wow, that's incredibly lame.


----------



## KingCrash

mgriff3456 said:


> Hey I don't know if you guys have been following along with what's been going on currently but Icarus is leading a charge over on the Chikara 101 forums. He's been posting various missions for us to accomplish mainly involving getting the Chikara name out there. We were able to get #IamChikara trending on twitter during this past Raw and are going to try and do it again tonight during Battleground. So if you want to join in just tweet #IamChikara during Battleground tonight. Also if you haven't already join the Chikara 101 forums and help us save Chikara.


Even as a comic/sentai/video game nerd, I find that a gigantic waste of my time. Glad they're showing Chikara shows on Neon Alley but otherwise all this "mission" stuff hasn't kept people from moving on and finding new wrestling nor is it going to do anything to help if/when Chikara comes back due to whatever reason Quack closed it in the first place.


----------



## Obfuscation

Random filler junk to keep the Chikarmy "involved" in a product that's down momentarily. Hope no one out there thinks this stuff means anything.

just watch Wrestling Is and be patient.


----------



## Lane

If a Ashes vid popped up once a week and every promotion was killed off besides Wrestling is Art (17 and Gekido killed Wrestling is Intense and Dr.Cube killed off Wrestling is Awesome.) This would go along much nicer.


----------



## RoosterSmith

I've been in and out of this thread. I've caught bits and pieces. 

Wondering if someone can give me a short synopsis. Some of the Wrestling Is promotions have folded? Were two of the colony guys going into the future or was that just a heroine nightmare I had? Is there an upcoming iPPV from on of the wrestling is promotions and if so, can I watch it later on VOD? Also, I'd only be interested in the ppv if it continued this "storyline" if you will. Will it do that? 

And are all these cool little vids collected on a youtube channel or some collection of channels? 

I think this whole thing has been awesome from what I've seen, and a good way to turn a negative into a positive. REally rooting for Chikarra to come back.


----------



## THECHAMPION

Lane said:


> If a Ashes vid popped up once a week and every promotion was killed off besides Wrestling is Art (17 and Gekido killed Wrestling is Intense and Dr.Cube killed off Wrestling is Awesome.) This would go along much nicer.


I'd be cool with keeping WiF and WiR going too.

That way each of the Wrestling Are have their own vibe and territory.

One of the bigger weaknesses of this concept was that most of them are very similar.

Add in that some of their territories seems to overlap a bit and it's a pretty big problem.


----------



## Obfuscation

Also hurts if the reason for long term booking here is determined by an outside element that is out of the hands of Quack and others. Doesn't give them the best window to pick and choose when to book big moments or post new Ashes videos by proxy of having to wait when the right time comes.


----------



## TheAce

WOW. That video was fantastic. Best work Icarus has done, period. I'm officially in on this Ashes business. Seeing this kind of "reality" based storyline out of the closing of Chikara is really really working for me. More videos like that please.


----------



## Finlay12

All I remember is how Over Glacier was with CHikaraaaaaa


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx




----------



## Obfuscation

Not as compelling in the acting department this time around, but man oh man. Do this videos hit the sweet spot with some fun. Wished the company didn't have to "die" for it to happen...one thing at a time to talk about, I suppose.


----------



## RKing85

can you imagine how quickly the WWE would have blown through all this? Probably would have done this in less than one episode of RAW.


----------



## Obfuscation

Three week build until the next PPV went down, is my guess.


----------



## Dimas75




----------



## ROH Fan #1

#IamCHIKARA

This is wrestling...this is wrestling.


----------



## THECHAMPION

No this is youtube videos to tide fans over until the wrestling comes back.

I wonder if we'll ever actually find out why Quack decided to shut down for over half a year? (operating under the assumption Chikara will relaunch right after NPWD) It can't just be because he thought it was a cool idea right?


----------



## Dimas75

THECHAMPION said:


> I wonder if we'll ever actually find out why Quack decided to shut down for over half a year? (operating under the assumption Chikara will relaunch right after NPWD) It can't just be because he thought it was a cool idea right?


There probably is another reason for it that the fans dont know about, maybe something in his personal life. But if you know your company is forced to take a break (for whatever reason), then you might as well build a big storyline around it. They just need to be careful that they dont drag it out too long or people will loose interest. You can already notice that the comments on forums/youtube are much fewer than when they started this.


----------



## RoosterSmith

THECHAMPION said:


> No this is youtube videos to tide fans over until the wrestling comes back.
> 
> I wonder if we'll ever actually find out why Quack decided to shut down for over half a year? (operating under the assumption Chikara will relaunch right after NPWD) It can't just be because he thought it was a cool idea right?





Dimas75 said:


> There probably is another reason for it that the fans dont know about, maybe something in his personal life. But if you know your company is forced to take a break (for whatever reason), then you might as well build a big storyline around it. They just need to be careful that they dont drag it out too long or people will loose interest. You can already notice that the comments on forums/youtube are much fewer than when they started this.


I read something along the line of that they can't use their main venue because of parking issues? Something like that? 

I don't know how big a deal National Pro Wrestling Day is. Don't get me wrong, I'm not ripping on it, I LITERALLY have no idea how big a deal NPWD is. I have no info on it. Is there any connection that would make anyone think Chikarra would come back after that? 

And what exactly happened at the last Chikkarra show that the blond haired guy keeps mentioning? Is any of this continued in Wrestling is Fun?


----------



## Bruce L

This seems relevant to a lot of the last few posts. This is a document that Kevin Ford of The CHIKARA Special blog linked to on his Twitter several months ago; I posted the link here shortly thereafter. It may answer some of your questions, but be warned: It's not light reading.

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/other-wrestling/649057-chikara-season-12-discussion-thread-62.html#post20218849


----------



## THECHAMPION

RoosterSmith said:


> I read something along the line of that they can't use their main venue because of parking issues? Something like that?
> 
> I don't know how big a deal National Pro Wrestling Day is. Don't get me wrong, I'm not ripping on it, I LITERALLY have no idea how big a deal NPWD is. I have no info on it. Is there any connection that would make anyone think Chikarra would come back after that?
> 
> And what exactly happened at the last Chikkarra show that the blond haired guy keeps mentioning? Is any of this continued in Wrestling is Fun?


NPWD was ran by Quack and partially used to showcase Chikara/Wrestling Is. It's not necessarily that the day is a huge thing so much as it's the only event on Chikara's calendar without the word "CANCELLED" attached to it.

The thing that happened at the last show was as Icarus (the blond haired gentleman you mentioned) was seemingly about to make Eddie Kingston tap out and win Chikara's top title, the company that owns Chikara, Titor Conglomerate sent out it's private security firm to shut down the show.

They did this because earlier in the show an ex-ref of Chikara revealed some information linking Titor to a shady city or something (not actually sure what this was about completely)


----------



## THECHAMPION

And I don't think it's the main venue thing (A bunch of venues were on the schedule besides it for the rest of the year) and the main venue is probably the Easton Funplex and that's been being used by Wrestling is Fun! since this went down.


----------



## RoosterSmith

THECHAMPION said:


> NPWD was ran by Quack and partially used to showcase Chikara/Wrestling Is. It's not necessarily that the day is a huge thing so much as it's the only event on Chikara's calendar without the word "CANCELLED" attached to it.
> 
> The thing that happened at the last show was as Icarus (the blond haired gentleman you mentioned) was seemingly about to make Eddie Kingston tap out and win Chikara's top title, the company that owns Chikara, Titor Conglomerate sent out it's private security firm to shut down the show.
> 
> They did this because earlier in the show an ex-ref of Chikara revealed some information linking Titor to a shady city or something (not actually sure what this was about completely)





THECHAMPION said:


> And I don't think it's the main venue thing (A bunch of venues were on the schedule besides it for the rest of the year) and the main venue is probably the Easton Funplex and that's been being used by Wrestling is Fun! since this went down.


Fucking Titor. 

Ah, okay, cool. If NPWD is on the calendar ... right. 

In that case, and I know I'm late to the party here, it's probably leading to something because of the unresolved storyline and the only active date. Hopefully. 

Good to hear about the Funplex (Great name.) Hope it works out. Wrestling is Fun seems like a cool thing.


----------



## Obfuscation

Sweet. New Ashes video. Oh my. Blonde Icarus. This is what it has come to.


----------



## Genking48

So Chikara is streaming a rally, and apparantly Condor just abducted someone

http://www.ustream.tv/channel/the-c...gn=t.co&utm_source=ustre-am&utm_medium=social


Urgh, I don't even...


----------



## Obfuscation

Dastardly Condor strikes again.

I watched all of it, mind you. Am I proud? Not sure. Not sure about anything anymore.


----------



## Genking48

Watched all of it, it's still fucking going, it's starting to get annoying, just fucking end it, I'm tired of listening and watching these guys walk around and "acting" or whatever they think they're doing.


----------



## RoosterSmith

Nothing to do with anything but U Stream looks amazing? 

Is it anything like the old you tube from 2008-09? Because i used be into Zippcast. Zippcast had the design where you could customize the channels and it looks like Ustream has a similar feature.


----------



## Genking48

I really want to be hyped for a Chikara return guys, I really really do, I've liked what they've been doing for years, but stuff like that stream, man, watching fans running around, talking about stuff, looking for shitty fucking clues, for about an hour, and all of it amounting to nothing, and that's hat it's been doing for this entire year.

I feel like someone molested me with this thing guys, I'm sad and angry right now :flintoff


----------



## KingCrash

Everything about that stream was so awkward and forced that I had to watch the whole thing. Whatever the reason for the hiatus, surely Quack could have come up with something better then what comes down to bad guerrilla wrestling tactics.


----------



## EmbassyForever

Tinkerbell said:


> So Chikara is streaming a rally, and apparantly Condor just abducted someone
> 
> http://www.ustream.tv/channel/the-c...gn=t.co&utm_source=ustre-am&utm_medium=social
> 
> 
> Urgh, I don't even...












The fuck they are doing. Seriously..


----------



## Obfuscation

Should have stuck with the Ashes videos. No need for what happened today. It was...I still don't even know.


----------



## Bruce L

I love Chikara. I can't wait for them to come back full-time in some form, and I'm sure I'll be fully on-board when they do. But I couldn't even watch ten minutes of that video before being completely turned off by how effective it wasn't. 

Good thing the Ashes vids have been fun.


----------



## Lane

The only redeeming thing about today was that the guy that was kidnapped was Reckless Youth. And so the plot thickens.


----------



## Obfuscation

I liked the match - wasn't a total bust watching the video. 8*D


----------



## Chismo

I stopped caring months ago, just come back or don't, ffs, I don't care for the geek stuff.


----------



## Genking48

So here it is if you wanna see it, without the hour long fan looking for clues post rally bs that went on.


----------



## Finlay12

Holy crap what has happened to Chikara? that video ew.


----------



## Bruce L

Hallowicked and Ice Cream Jr. in the same ring, at the same time? Clearly I got some wrong information/speculation somewhere along the way...


----------



## FITZ

I've been under the impression that Ice Creams were Quack and Jigsaw. Could be wrong of course.


----------



## Bruce L

Hmmm. Always been 90%-plus sure that Quack was El Hijo, but thought Junior was Wicked. Apparently not.


----------



## Genking48

iirc they are played by various people, but mostly Quack and Wicked


----------



## Even Flow




----------



## sXeMope

Hallowicked could very well be one of the Ice Creams. They wear full body costumes so all one would have to do is find a guy of a similar build and nobody would ever know. 

Wow. Icarus has really bad handwriting. 


I feel like as time goes on more people will adopt the opinion Chismo has. To an extent I've burned out on it a little myself. Though another Wrestling Is promotion was "closed" recently so maybe something's gonna happen soon.

Curiosity: What's the connection between Chikara and Reckless Youth? Why would he be kidnapped?


----------



## Emperor DC

Reckless Youth was Co-Founder of The Wrestle Factory.

But he's not the one that has been kidnapped, so somewhat of a mute point now.


----------



## THECHAMPION

sXeMope said:


> Wow. Icarus has really bad handwriting.


Hallowicked wrote that letter.

It's weird that he can write at all.


----------



## Obfuscation

Another Wrestling Is promotion bit the dust, eh. Any 'tails on what went down?


----------



## Genking48

This?



> Art got shut down this past weekend, Leonard F Chikarason blogged about it: http://mushroomjones.blogspot.co.uk/2013/11/wrestling-is-art-closes-up-shop.html
> Sinn Bodhi aka Kizarny showed up with Dr. Cube minions, forced to owner to sign over the lease under threat of force and then kicked everyone out during the Colt Cabana-Drew Gulak main event
> The Geikido showed up to Intense's show in September and shut it down through brute force, and Dr. Cube and his minions did the same thing to Awesome last month.


----------



## sXeMope

The Primer said:


> Another Wrestling Is promotion bit the dust, eh. Any 'tails on what went down?


If it's the one I referred to...



Spoiler: Wrestling Is...



Sinn Bodhi bought Wrestling Is Art, and closed it down.


----------



## THECHAMPION

WiArt would have been one of the ones I picked to survive.

Art, Respect, and Fun would have been interesting promotions to keep around after Chikara comes back.


----------



## FITZ

I really hope this just all ends at National Pro Wrestling Day and Chikara can just go back to being a regular wrestling company that doesn't have stupidly complicated storylines and a bunch of weird subsidiaries.


----------



## Lane

Wrestling Is Art was really only one of the solid Wrestling Is companies. I think it could of gone far with the matches they booked.


----------



## Obfuscation

Tinkerbell said:


> This?





sXeMope said:


> If it's the one I referred to...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Wrestling Is...
> 
> 
> 
> Sinn Bodhi bought Wrestling Is Art, and closed it down.


(Y)


----------



## CZWRUBE

I really Hope Chikara comes back Next year that would be nice. :ex:


----------



## Chismo

So, 5 months in, and no got even a GLIMPSE of real reasons why is Chikara on hiatus? Damn, Quack, you petty genius.


----------



## Obfuscation

b/c of CONDOR. No Dr. Cube. Or GEKIDO. Peck too.

I think. Ah crap.


----------



## THECHAMPION

I assume he meant the REAL reason. 

Quack probably didn't just decide to take half a year off for funsies.

There's likely a reason beyond story purposes.

The original rumor was financial problems that began around Joshimania (a dumb idea that probably did lose them some real money) but that never made a ton of sense to me, as the company did nothing but expand into new markets post-Joshimania which doesn't seem like the strategy of a company losing money. Also how would the way out of those financial problems be to stop running the brand everyone knows and start running 8 other companies know one is familiar with?

The other rumor was that Quack was getting a divorce (possibly due to banging Saturyne?) and his wife owned the Chikara copyrights so he had to shut down, but that's never made any sense to me either. Wouldn't he probably have to shut down the website and message board and stuff too?

So I have no idea.

But there's probably a reason besides it seeming like a cool story idea. (probably, Quack does seem like a bit of a crazy person)


----------



## CZWRUBE

THECHAMPION said:


> I assume he meant the REAL reason.
> 
> Quack probably didn't just decide to take half a year off for funsies.
> 
> There's likely a reason beyond story purposes.
> 
> The original rumor was financial problems that began around Joshimania (a dumb idea that probably did lose them some real money) but that never made a ton of sense to me, as the company did nothing but expand into new markets post-Joshimania which doesn't seem like the strategy of a company losing money. Also how would the way out of those financial problems be to stop running the brand everyone knows and start running 8 other companies know one is familiar with?
> 
> The other rumor was that Quack was getting a divorce (possibly due to banging Saturyne?) and his wife owned the Chikara copyrights so he had to shut down, but that's never made any sense to me either. Wouldn't he probably have to shut down the website and message board and stuff too?
> 
> So I have no idea.
> 
> But there's probably a reason besides it seeming like a cool story idea. (probably, Quack does seem like a bit of a crazy person)


MR. QUackenbush might be a crazy person, Not going to deny that. But hey crazy people always come up with the most interesting things. I hope Chikara is back next Year.


----------



## Genking48

It's that time again people, making you doubt if you should follow Chikara when it returns and making you facepalm at it's fans, it's *The CHIKArmed Forces Network!!!*

http://www.ustream.tv/channel/the-chikarmed-forces-network


----------



## Jaydash

Oh god. Hopefully this one is better than the last....


----------



## Genking48

They shut down the chat because the last time people shat all over it, hilarious 

edit: they're going to the ECW arena, because something dumb probably


----------



## KingCrash

Please don't tell me they're actually doing the scavenger hunt idea I read about them doing a week or so ago.


----------



## Genking48

Not only that, but it's *round 2!*


----------



## KingCrash

Dear Mike Quackenbush,

*
Stop*.




Sincerely; 
Sane Chikara fans (all four of them).


----------



## Genking48

And their first puzzle is.......*a word jumble*

And they have no idea how to solve it, god I hope they are never able to.


----------



## KingCrash

I am getting away from this. I'm going to go outside and get daydrunk, will be a more productive use of my time.


----------



## Jaydash

I stopped watching a few minutes in. What happened?


----------



## Genking48

Scavenger hunt stuff, they got an mp3 file from Gavin which was the rocky theme, that they had stupid hard time to figure out that it was the rocky theme, and now....they're going back to the art museum.


----------



## THECHAMPION

Just produce a fucking wrestling show.

How is Chikara, usually so good at story telling whiffing so hard?


----------



## Snapdragon

THECHAMPION said:


> Just produce a fucking wrestling show.
> 
> How is Chikara, usually so good at story telling whiffing so hard?


The Ashes stuff is pretty good.

I don't know wtf this is and why fans are going along with it


----------



## THECHAMPION

Yeah some of the Ashes stuff has been okay. I'd much prefer they were just doing wrestling shows.

And there aren't many going along with this:

Pretty sure there were only about 12 people doing this today.

Out of upwards of 1,000 Philly area fans Chikara has.


----------



## Emperor DC

They're trying something different and it is working.


----------



## Last Chancery

Emperor DC said:


> They're trying something different and it is working.


Andy Kaufman, still in hiding, disagrees. CHIKARA is trying to fake its own death, and while it may be "working," it's still irritating the hell out of many people. I think a lot of the ruse is cleverly constructed, and that we don't have an official reason for its closing is testament to how well they're working this. But I also think indy wrestling is too fragile an industry in which to try this. Fans, many of them, have already moved on to the next companies. Or, this little stunt has turned them off the company altogether, and rightly so.


----------



## Obfuscation

I'm still into it, but for all the gripes out there, I fully understand the lack of interest. That show in the park was a dreadful angle. Only glad I watched b/c I got a match out of it.

Once it comes back it'll probably win fans back. Angle to end Never Compromise was so hot. There just seems to be a good portion at the point of wanting them to pull the trigger & have the company back.


----------



## Chismo

Emperor DC said:


> They're trying something different *and it is working*.


How exactly?


----------



## Emperor DC

Chismo said:


> How exactly?


101 had a record amount of visitors yesterday, for example. That doesn't happen if something is going horribly wrong and not working, does it? 

I think people should at least see it out to the conclusion and see what it ushers in before totally shitting on it. 

It's totally different and a brave move from all involved and knowing Chikara like I do, I'm almost certain I won't be disappointed at the end-product. 

As for the people that really don't like it, no one's forcing you to follow along.


----------



## Chismo

Emperor DC said:


> 101 had a record amount of visitors yesterday, for example. That doesn't happen if something is going horribly wrong and not working, does it?
> 
> I think people should at least see it out to the conclusion and see what it ushers in before totally shitting on it.
> 
> It's totally different and a brave move from all involved and knowing Chikara like I do, I'm almost certain I won't be disappointed at the end-product.
> 
> As for the people that really don't like it, no one's forcing you to follow along.


Whether it's working or not, only time will tell. And me? I stopped caring months ago, if they come back, great, if they don't, waddaya gonna do.


----------



## Emperor DC

Got to wonder why you're discussing something you don't care about, but each to their own.


----------



## KingCrash

Emperor DC said:


> I think people should at least see it out to the conclusion and see what it ushers in before totally shitting on it.
> 
> It's totally different and a brave move from all involved and knowing Chikara like I do, I'm almost certain I won't be disappointed at the end-product.


You can be happy with a conclusion (in this case having Chikara wrestlers wrestling again) with the journey to it being horrible. Different doesn't necessarily mean good, especially at a time when indy wrestling had a bit of a void with ROH falling a bit and Chikara was moving up in people's minds as maybe a #2 or #3 option for their time. Now maybe the fans will come back when this is finally over and they're running regular shows again but that won't be because of this angle, it'll be because the dudes in the ring are back to doing what they're good at and the story will be accessible and have meaning.


----------



## Chismo

What KC said.



Emperor DC said:


> Got to wonder why you're discussing something you don't care about, but each to their own.


I care about Chikara very much, but this OTT nerd stuff got old very quickly, tbh.


----------



## Obfuscation

As long as it's back, idc what the end result it. Total shoot. I just want to see Chikara on a monthly basis again. Always been the best thing around in North America. Would say the world if New Japan wasn't such stiff competition.


----------



## Emperor DC

I think of this as a reboot. We'll have the new students in play (Equinox, Private Eye Jr., Kid Cyclone), alongside the obvious story of Soldier Ant/The Colony and whether they can repair the relationship after Wink's interference, etc. Quite excited to see a show and that excitement's not really dipped in the six months since Aniversario.

I can see why it can for some, but a bit of patience is key.


----------



## Even Flow

New development:



> Following their 11/30 scavenger hunt that sent fans running all over Philadelphia in support of the "#IamCHIKARA" storyline, an email sent out by CHIKARA's parent "company" The Titor Corporation announced that they were liquidating the company and that they were currently seeking bidders looking to buy the intellectual property and company assets.
> 
> The email reads:
> 
> The Titor Conglomerate, the well-respected global alternative asset manager, is currently qualifying potential buyers to participate in the immediate sale of sports-entertainment brand CHIKARA, its related intellectual properties and remaining physical assets. Interested parties will need to complete the application on our site no later than 11:59:59 PT on Sunday, 22 December 2013. This property will be sold to the highest bidder of the qualified buyers.


----------



## sXeMope

Spoiler: Wrestling Is...



Add Wrestling Is Cool to the list of Wi promotions that have been closed down. The owner shut it down and revealed that he was a member of...well...



Spoiler: These Guys


----------



## Lane

A member of the Klan?


----------



## Even Flow

BDK?


----------



## THECHAMPION

Ares and 2 newbies. Confirmed via Ares and Tursas (the people on Chikara101 thought one was him, because apparently they are blind) on twitter.

Ares also said more of this was coming.

I kind of think Chikara is going to launch with a King of Trios in March. Perhaps this BDK variation will be one of the entrants.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

And something that S.C. Amigo pointed out on 101:



> Also, something to note, minus the nameless, face goons for Cube and Sinn, all four promotions have been ended thus far by gangs of three. Fist, 17, combatANT and deviANT. Then, Dr. Cube and a couple of his Kaiju. Then Sinn Bodhi, Qefka the Quiet and Oliver Grimsley. And now, Ares, Tursas and Milo Shizo.


Trios!!


----------



## Obfuscation

BDK!

:mark:

Been waiting for an Ashes video with Kingston in the mix. About time.


----------



## Chismo

Imagine Chikara coming back with King of Trios. :mark:


----------



## sXeMope

Lane said:


> A member of the Klan?


Plot twist: the "K" in Chikara doesn't stand for Kaiju as many believe. It stands for Klan.


Hypothetically speaking: How could a KoT even happen? I can't see Icarus running one in some field with his bootleg Chikara.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Here's to hoping CHIKARA will come back soon. The whole "closing" thing sucks because I was just getting into them.


----------



## theanticanadian

SANTA MOX said:


> Here's to hoping CHIKARA will come back soon. The whole "closing" thing sucks because I was just getting into them.


Agreed. I was lucky enough to see Frightmare wrestle this past Friday for Jersey Championship Wrestling. Looking forward to when/if Chikara actually comes back. A fan even asked him about Chikara, but he responded in his jibberish.


----------



## THECHAMPION

sXeMope said:


> Plot twist: the "K" in Chikara doesn't stand for Kaiju as many believe. It stands for Klan.
> 
> 
> Hypothetically speaking: How could a KoT even happen? I can't see Icarus running one in some field with his bootleg Chikara.


Just announce it's on at NPWD.

Announce nothing else.

People will come.


----------



## just1988

*




Man I was piiiiissed when I finished the last Chikara show and did this video.*


----------



## Obfuscation

Never did "get" why some took the ending to Never Compromise so personally. I loved it. Even at the expense of Chikara for six months, thought it brought the ultimate intrigue.


----------



## Genking48

*Ashes - Where Everybody Knows Your Name*






:mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Even Flow

UltraMantis Black :mark:


----------



## Obfuscation

Mantis is such a BOSS.


----------



## Nervosa

Wow....I think that was the best one, yet.

Who is the guy at the beginning who gets the call from Icarus and leaves?


----------



## Even Flow

I believe it's Blind Rage﻿


----------



## Obfuscation

Explains the UMB association rather well.

Had a chuckle at Amasis randomly hanging out w/the Quiz host.


----------



## Even Flow

> There is talk that CHIKARA will reform in February. Apparently the wrestlers who had worked for the promotion have been contacted and told that, reports The Wrestling Observer Newsletter.


:mark:


----------



## DPW

A very good news.:cheer


----------



## Chismo

Everyone's going to be fatter.


----------



## Obfuscation

Whoop, there it is.


----------



## FITZ

I would imagine the shit is going down at National Pro Wrestling Day.


----------



## Even Flow

Icarus post on the Chikara forum 2 days ago. Thread titled: They're coming for Wrestling is Fun! next. PLEASE READ



> I’ve been quiet on this forum for a bit. That doesn’t mean I’ve stopped paying attention.
> 
> What you were able to accomplish at the end of last month was a real inspiration. I felt like we were really, truly making progress.
> 
> Titor has started back-pedaling. Severing ties and cutting cords in quick fashion. I don’t have a 6 figure bank account, but I am optimistic that there is someone out there that does, and will want to see what’s left of CHIKARA freed from its corporate shackles. That chain reaction began with you. The people on this board that took to the streets and would not be denied. You did your part, and you did it beyond anyone’s expectation.
> 
> Since then, the Bruderschaft has resurfaced. They aren’t the only ones creeping back out of the shadows. Sinn Bodhi and his Odditorium returned to the stage all of a sudden. Dr. Cube and his many minions seem to have an agenda. Even the GEKIDO have finished licking their wounds and have come out of hiding.
> 
> When I think about what this means, it can mean only one thing. CHIKARA was broken on June 2, but not beat. CHIKARA broke into different camps, but what it represented continues to exist. Or it did, anyway. Now, the scavengers have come to finish it off. Rewind a few years, and you’ll see how the GEKIDO failed. How Kizarny was trumped. How we banded together to protect what we love from the BDK. We were able to do that together, united as one. But right now, we are anything but united.
> 
> I’ve reached out to my wrestling family. When I talk to them, I hear men in denial. When I meet with them, I see men that are lost. They can’t speak to what they are feeling, but I look in their eyes, I hear the emotion in their voices, and I know. Sometimes, what they say and what they mean are two very different things. I understand what grief is, I know what it is to mourn. We all need to put that aside and look at what is happening right under our noses, and we better start paying attention fast.
> 
> GEKIDO. Dr. Cube. Sinn Bodhi. The BDK. They’ve become so brash now, they are practically sending out invitations to war. And they are not going to stop until the last remnants of what we once represented have been eradicated. When we were rallied beneath one banner, none of them could stand against us. But that’s just it, isn’t it? We’ve been shattered. In the last 12 years, we’ve never been lower than we are right now. But CHIKARA is more than a name or a brand. It is an ideal to strive for. That a group of misfits and outcasts can band together around something they love, become a family, and change the world. Though that ideal will never die, the places that give voice to it can be stamped out. Many of them already have been. And another seems to be heading for the guillotine.
> 
> We need to sound the rally NOW. We need to send up the flares NOW. Where ever you have a voice, it is time for you to be heard. I’m drawing a line in the sand. And I don’t need a personal invitation…I’m going to Easton on January 18th.
> 
> Are you with me?


Also found this on the Chikara forum:

https://vine.co/v/hEL1IuLnFQ9


----------



## KingCrash

Probably would have helped if they had pushed the Wrestling Is companies so people would know this was actually going on. Eh.


----------



## Even Flow

This never got posted:






New vine vid which seemingly ties in with the above yt vid:

http://t.co/0yoqJmjJSn

And here's the newest Ashes vid:






Ultramantis Black :mark:


----------



## The Black Mirror

*Glad to hear from Meltzer that CHIKARA is reforming soon. I had just started getting into it before Never Compromise.*


----------



## Obfuscation

Mantis continues to be the coolest guy around for these vids. 

Chikara - SOON. :mark:


----------



## CZWRUBE

Even Flow said:


> This never got posted:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New vine vid which seemingly ties in with the above yt vid:
> 
> http://t.co/0yoqJmjJSn
> 
> And here's the newest Ashes vid:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ultramantis Black :mark:


Ultramantis is Awesome and good to here that Chikara is reforming that will be great!!


----------



## watts63

The last two Ashes videos:










Shit just got real, folks.


----------



## Obfuscation

Burning down the wrestle factory?

This can't happen.


----------



## Genking48

Xtreme Force :mark:

Gone too soon


----------



## CZWRUBE

HayleySabin said:


> Burning down the wrestle factory?
> 
> This can't happen.


I don't think they will, Someone's gotta come in and save AssailANT AND THE Gentleman Jervis Cottonbelly!!


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

BTW, the only Wresting Is promotions left are Heart and Fun.

Respect was destroyed recently.


----------



## Snapdragon

When is the next Heart show?


----------



## Obfuscation

WIR was debunked just last night. It's getting closer and closer.

Looked for the next Wrestling is Heart show date. Couldn't find any info for 2014. Last event mentioned was their 2013 final in October.


----------



## watts63

If this doesn't get the Colony to trust assailANT now, nothing will.


----------



## Even Flow

https://vine.co/u/961754907554234368

2nd vid, Quack has a beard 8*D


----------



## Buttermaker

Was there a King of Trios in 2013? I did a little search but couldn't find anything on it.


----------



## Mattyb2266

Takers Revenge said:


> Was there a King of Trios in 2013? I did a little search but couldn't find anything on it.


Unfortunately, no.


----------



## Buttermaker

Hmm.. I noticed on the website that they cancelled a lot of events in 2013.. Hopefully they have the King of Trios this year.


----------



## sillymunkee

Everything after July got cancelled and they have been releasing videos through different forms of social media showing what people have been doing in their time off and how some are trying to bring it back together. That is just a quick run down if you really don't know but if you being sarcastic then disregard everything I have said.


----------



## watts63

New video up w/ Quackenbush!


----------



## RKing85

okay, the teasing was great for a few months. But I'm getting tired of it now. I would like something solid.


----------



## FITZ

If they are coming back at all it's going to happen at National Pro Wrestling Day which happens this weekend.

If you don't have anything to do on Saturday they are live streaming through youtube for free:



> National Pro Wrestling Day will be streamed LIVE via Youtube for FREE!
> 
> You can watch it right here on NationalProWrestlingDay.com on 2.1.2014 at 1PM EST
> 
> On February 1st at 1:00 pm Eastern we will be live from The Palmer Center in Easton, PA and you can watch the live stream from any YouTube enabled device. Watch along with fellow wrestling fans from around the world, and join in the real-time discussion on line using #NPWD!


http://nationalprowrestlingday.com/


----------



## watts63

3.0 finally confronts Archibald Peck!




Either it's the revival or the (permanent) end of CHIKARA, shit is going to go down on May 25th.


----------



## FITZ

Seriously, May 25th? I haven't watched any of these videos because I really don't care about what's happening if they aren't running shows but waiting until May just sounds annoying. I just want them to come back because I like the type of product that they represent. 

I don't see how something doesn't happen at Nation Pro Wrestling Day. For an indy show they should get a good audience since admission is free and they are live streaming for free and that's their best chance to get as many people as possible to see that something is actually going on with Chikara.


----------



## watts63

Another Equinox? Looks like they going to make that mask a tradition now. Dr. Cube?! I thought he was assassinated. Anyway, I don't know about you guys, but I'm pretty hyped up for this.


----------



## Nervosa

Who else is there with Cube? 17, combatAnt, and Ares in his white mask, I think. Don't know the black mask at the bottom or the bearded mask.

Anyone know?


----------



## Obfuscation

idc if it's May 25th. At least we know of a day that should hold importance w/this angle. Last video was enough to hook me in. Seeing the evil crew for the split second. Much intrigue.


----------



## aVanillaMidget

With the possibility of something popping off at NPWD, I'm pretty excited. Knowing May could be something, in case nothing happens this weekend, keeps me hopeful. 

Hoping NPWD leads to something crazy, and we have something fun to talk about on my show Saturday night!


----------



## watts63

I'm really having a feeling that something bad is going to happen to Icarus on NPWD. I can actually see Icarus getting taken out by the rudos as he's the only one trying to stop him before he could get anymore people to support him... which pisses off everyone we've seen on Ashes talking to him.


----------



## Bruce L

Nervosa said:


> Who else is there with Cube? 17, combatAnt, and Ares in his white mask, I think. Don't know the *black mask at the bottom* or the bearded mask.
> 
> Anyone know?


My first thought when I read "bearded mask" was Tursas, but then I actually watched the thing and didn't see him.

As for the black mask, my guess is it's whoever was "kidnapped" by Condor at the guerrilla event a while back ("Thom," I believe), who was alleged at the time to be Reckless Youth but apparently was not.


----------



## Nervosa

Could the black mask be Ophidian? Can't tell.


----------



## THECHAMPION

Nah I think its just a minion of Dr. Cube.

I didn't particularly care for NPWD last year but I kinda don't like them abandoning the idea for a backdoor Wrestling Is/Chikara show. Even if I didn't love the show I loved the idea.

Then again if Chikara is back after it or it at least sets the comeback of Chikara in motion I can't complain.


----------



## THECHAMPION

Nervosa said:


> Could the black mask be Ophidian? Can't tell.


Ophidian turned technico on one of the Wrestling Is Shows after getting out of the Sarcophagus he was in when Never Compromise ended.


----------



## Obfuscation

Lukewarm on another NPWD show myself as last year's sucked. It's a fun concept though & the implications this year around have a larger meaning behind it. So, I'm walking into this show w/some booming optimism. Chikara did have the best match on both shows too. More of that can help.


----------



## Snapdragon

I thought last year's had a lot of really good matches.

ROH, AIW, CWF Mid-Atlantic, Wrestling is Art, Wrestling is Respect, Fun, and the Rey De Voladores matches were all really good.


----------



## TaporSnap

watts63 said:


> 3.0 finally confronts Archibald Peck!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Either it's the revival or the (permanent) end of CHIKARA, shit is going to go down on May 25th.


Scott Parker can cut a great promo when he wants. Awesome.


----------



## watts63

CHIKARMY getting ready for tomorrow....


----------



## Obfuscation

Not sure why they decided to go in a comedic montage route for the final video preparing for a possible event on NPWD.


----------



## Dimas75

http://nationalprowrestlingday.com/

it's starting:cheer


----------



## Snapdragon

Gulak and Colt put on a clinic


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Yeah Gulak-Cabana was a great wrestling match, though


Spoiler: Gulak-Cabana



I'm not surprised that Quack booked Gulak to lose to Cabana.



Baltic Siege vs Bloc Party was a fun match, though it went on just a bit too long IMO. Mr. Azerbaijan is awesome.

Looks like they've achieved the $5,000 goal already. :clap

stream is getting laggy now :hmm:


----------



## Dimas75

Yeah, starting to lag some.

The place looks packed btw, i'd like to know how many fans are there, i dont remember Chikara ever drawing this many people in that building.


----------



## Snapdragon

Dimas75 said:


> Yeah, starting to lag some.
> 
> The place looks packed btw, i'd like to know how many fans are there, i dont remember Chikara ever drawing this many people in that building.


King of Trios 2012 drew like 700+ each night


----------



## Snapdragon

Why is Jimmy Jacobs here?


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

Oh my god!

I'M MARKING OUT BRO!!!!


----------



## Snapdragon

Markout moment 

5/25/14


----------



## watts63

THAT WAS FREAKING AWESOME! Beautiful way to end the show.

EDIT: Nevermind, BONUS MATCH!


----------



## scrilla

i didn't think it was that awesome until the delorean. mostly b/c i couldn't really understand half the shit that was said due to the shitty sound. some of the screaming hipsters kinda ruined the moment too.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Pretty excited. I guess that as Chikara is returning in May, that something's going down at WrestleCon in April. 

Los Ice Creams :mark: Batiri :mark:

edit: yeah the audio quality kinda sucked. didn't really get anything what Jacobs said.


----------



## ROH Fan #1

CHIKARA is back baby!!! yes yes yes


----------



## Dimas75

The return of Chikara reveal was messy, but it was a fun show.


----------



## CZWRUBE

Dimas75 said:


> The return of Chikara reveal was messy, but it was a fun show.


would you expect anything differnet!!! SO GLAD ITS BACK!!! :


----------



## aVanillaMidget

That was the best kind of insane! I didn't catch all of NWPD, but I caught the last few matches, and the CHIKARA/Back 2 the Archie stuff! Going to be quite the topic to chat about on my show, instead of this weird Punk thing! 

CHIKARA IN MAYYYYYYYYY!


----------



## watts63

aVanillaMidget said:


> That was the best kind of insane! I didn't catch all of NWPD, but I caught the last few matches, and the CHIKARA/Back 2 the Archie stuff! Going to be quite the topic to chat about on my show, instead of this weird Punk thing!
> 
> CHIKARA IN MAYYYYYYYYY!


Well, they uploaded the show so you can see the rest.





1:57:45 for the return of CHIKARA.


----------



## Obfuscation

With a tear in my eye, the greatest thing ever seen. Worth the wait.

It's still the best thing going.


----------



## MTheBehemoth

:mark:


----------



## sillymunkee

Ive said it a million times but could you imagine what these guys could do with a WWE or heck even TNA level production team?


----------



## Snapdragon

sillymunkee said:


> Ive said it a million times but could you imagine what these guys could do with a WWE or heck even TNA level production team?


Chikara would be amazing as a Saturday morning TV show


----------



## FITZ

The moment was kind of ruined since I literally have no idea what Jacobs was saying.


----------



## Snapdragon

Why was Jacobs even there are the leader?

Dr. Cube and Kizarny seemed to be the main bad guys.


----------



## Nervosa

I wanna say he is the new Condor investor/owner.


----------



## Chismo

Gulak/Cabana was really good.

So, how did that brawl tyed the entire angle exactly?


----------



## watts63

Chismo said:


> So, how did that brawl tyed the entire angle exactly?


It didn't. There's still a lot of unanswered questions that needs to be addressed by now until May.

-Jimmy Jacobs' explanation.
-Who kidnapped 17? Was it Quack?
-What's Eddie Kingston & Chuck Taylor's stance now that CHIKARA is coming back.
-With The Shard wanting to destroy CHIKARA, what does his (championship) tag team partner, Jigsaw feels about it.
-When will Green Ant become Worker Ant II.
-Where in the world is Soldier Ant?

I think I'm forgetting something else, but yeah, that brawl is the only the beginning.

*And this is from their website...*


----------



## Snapdragon

Why was Combatant in a neck brace is my other question.


----------



## sillymunkee

Snapdragon said:


> Chikara would be amazing as a Saturday morning TV show


That is usually the next point in my diatribe, that Vince should scoop them up and just let them do their thing. Would create access to a whole new audience.


----------



## RKing85

glad that CHIKARA is coming back. The teasing was getting ridiculous. Hopefully it's as good as it was before.

The 2013 Indy scene really missed King of Trios.


----------



## watts63

Snapdragon said:


> Why was Combatant in a neck brace is my other question.


Because Quack fucked his neck up at King of Trios 2012... which scratches my head thinking about it as he should've been healed by now. That's pro wrestling for ya.


----------



## Chismo

watts63 said:


> It didn't. There's still a lot of unanswered questions that needs to be addressed by now until May.
> 
> -Jimmy Jacobs' explanation.
> -Who kidnapped 17? Was it Quack?
> -What's Eddie Kingston & Chuck Taylor's stance now that CHIKARA is coming back.
> -With The Shard wanting to destroy CHIKARA, what does his (championship) tag team partner, Jigsaw feels about it.
> -When will Green Ant become Worker Ant II.
> -Where in the world is Soldier Ant?
> 
> I think I'm forgetting something else, but yeah, that brawl is the only the beginning.


Thanks. (Y)


----------



## Obfuscation

Snapdragon said:


> Chikara would be amazing as a Saturday morning TV show


This mentality really upsets me. It's like a comic book, but clearly the product is far too in-depth to be "tailored for children". Bright colors & masks can only go so far w/the youth. It's a wrestling promotion. Not a kiddie fun hour segment.


----------



## Lazyking

All these ashes videos really got me intrested into the product mainly cause I understood what was going on and didn't watch a random show.

I'll have to pick up some dvds.


----------



## Obfuscation

You'll get pitched King of Trios by a lot of folk as the first recs, but I'd say branching out to other aspects - along w/maybe one KOT weekend - throughout their years is a better starting point to get the gist of what completes the promotion.


----------



## DPW

"National Pro Wrestling Day 2014" was so awesome, I can't wait for the show that will take place on may.:clap


----------



## TaporSnap

The news that Chikara is coming back got a bigger pop out of me than anything else in the last 12 months of wrestling. Archie and 3.0...... Fuck man, that was a serious mark out moment.


----------



## Morrison17

Cant wait. Awesome news. Dont even care why they took such a long break, just glad that Chikara is back.


----------



## Snapdragon

HayleySabin said:


> This mentality really upsets me. It's like a comic book, but clearly the product is far too in-depth to be "tailored for children". Bright colors & masks can only go so far w/the youth. It's a wrestling promotion. Not a kiddie fun hour segment.


I 100% disagree, Chikara is and always has been a product for children. I don't think this over complicated Ashes angle has changed that. Chikara used to make some amazing "Previously On Chikara" videos that would explain all the current angles going on in 3-5 minutes. I think a minute version of those for an hour TV show would be perfectly fine. 

Chikara is a wrestling promotion that is catered towards comic book fans and kids. That is why it is so goofy, zany and colorful. I don't see how you can say a promotion that has giant wrestling ice cream cones isn't made for kids.


----------



## Bruce L

Lazyking said:


> All these ashes videos really got me intrested into the product mainly cause I understood what was going on and didn't watch a random show.
> 
> I'll have to pick up some dvds.


If you're looking for recs, they have "Best Of" DVDs for every year going back at least to 2007; I haven't investigated beyond that, so they may well go back to the beginning. I know that at least for the 2008 one on, you'll get just about every must-see match from the year. And if you're like me, they'll get you sufficiently hooked on the company that you won't regret buying any full shows to catch the great ones you miss.


----------



## Concrete

HayleySabin said:


> This mentality really upsets me. It's like a comic book, but clearly the product is far too in-depth to be "tailored for children". Bright colors & masks can only go so far w/the youth. It's a wrestling promotion. Not a kiddie fun hour segment.


Eh. Don't really agree with this philosophy. Bright colors, masks, fun characters, and clear battles of good versus evil go a long way with kids. Otherwise a show like TMNT or Power Rangers wouldn't be successful at all. It is the extra in-depth nature of plots that enhances the experience for fans that you'd probably find on a site like this. When I was at NPWD it wasn't too hard to see that there were a good chunk of kids there and it was awesome. They clearly were enjoying what they were seeing. The way it can capture both audiences makes it perfect for that sorta Saturday morning program atmosphere.


----------



## Lane

NPWD was pretty whatever up until the angle imo.
Edit:
NWIA I should say. (National Wrestling Is Day.)


----------



## Even Flow

There's an interview with Quack in the Elite section on PWInsider, for anyone who has an Elite account.


----------



## watts63

AssailANT's reason why he turned against the GEKIDO & the Colony showing how much they trust him now was a really nice touch.

And lastly -- CROSSBONES~!


----------



## Obfuscation

Snapdragon said:


> I 100% disagree, Chikara is and always has been a product for children. I don't think this over complicated Ashes angle has changed that. Chikara used to make some amazing "Previously On Chikara" videos that would explain all the current angles going on in 3-5 minutes. I think a minute version of those for an hour TV show would be perfectly fine.
> 
> Chikara is a wrestling promotion that is catered towards comic book fans and kids. That is why it is so goofy, zany and colorful. I don't see how you can say a promotion that has giant wrestling ice cream cones isn't made for kids.


b/c how do intricate storylines, a fanbase that is largely dominated by fans that appear to be in their 20's - 30's, & previous heated grudges throughout their history appeal to kids? They make their product "family friendly" _(aka a promotion that doesn't use foul language or any sexual themes)_ and encourage everyone to attend and have a good time; but it's not tailored for kids. That's just outrageous and insulting. Completely tags the company w/a label that doesn't need to be said. WWE tries harder to reach towards kids. Heck, I've seen a promotion like FIP back in the day have an audience dominated by kids. Not once did that ever come up as a point behind their promotion.



Concrete said:


> Eh. Don't really agree with this philosophy. Bright colors, masks, fun characters, and clear battles of good versus evil go a long way with kids. Otherwise a show like TMNT or Power Rangers wouldn't be successful at all. It is the extra in-depth nature of plots that enhances the experience for fans that you'd probably find on a site like this. When I was at NPWD it wasn't too hard to see that there were a good chunk of kids there and it was awesome. They clearly were enjoying what they were seeing. The way it can capture both audiences makes it perfect for that sorta Saturday morning program atmosphere.


Duh kids would like it. Stick any wrestlers out there and kids like it. That's the point. Anyone boob who asks for a high fives and does a flip will automatically be a favorite of a kid. If he has a mask, pfft. Forget about it. Only why brand towards one area when it isn't even the sole focus? That's stupid. "Oh hey, we got a TV deal. But lets tone it all down and make it only for kids on a Saturday Morning block of cartoons, guys." Please. We had Saturday Morning Slam and it was pitiful. We don't need Chikara to look that bad. People are mistaking a promotion that likes to have fun w/it's storylines and characters & assuming it's only for one aspect. That's too bad.


----------



## Snapdragon

Nobody is saying Chikara is only for kids. But it is clearly a kid friendly and kid centric product that is geared towards family entertainment. Why are you even comparing Chikara to Saturday Morning Slam? That was WWE's call to not allow any more that targeted the head. What would Chikara have to tone down if they got on TV? I'm pretty sure ROH comes on Saturday mornings some places and they haven't changed their product.


----------



## Obfuscation

b/c your optioning it as some Saturday Morning "fun block" cartoon hour show. Why would it have to happen then? Why not pitch a different time for a Chikara hour of TV per week? It's not hard to jump from one kid oriented wrestling show to another when that's exactly the basis you're leaning towards.


----------



## sillymunkee

you are taking this way too personally. The people that contribute to the magic that we all know and love as Chikara given the right budget and production capabilities would make a kick ass Saturday morning wrestling show. Don't be so butthurt.


----------



## Snapdragon

HayleySabin said:


> b/c your optioning it as some Saturday Morning "fun block" cartoon hour show. Why would it have to happen then? Why not pitch a different time for a Chikara hour of TV per week? It's not hard to jump from one kid oriented wrestling show to another when that's exactly the basis you're leaning towards.


So if Chikara got a Saturday Morning TV show block for an hour they'd have to change up their wrestling and "tone it down"?

As I asked, wtf could they even tone down? They have the most audience and kid friendly wrestling show on the planet. Kids shows have worse things in them than Chikara. I'm using Saturday morning as an example because that is typically when kids wake up on the weekends to watch their favorite shows because plenty of channels have blocks dedicated to kids/teens around those times. Chikara could be on at any time but I think a show featuring wacky wrestling and crazy colorful characters would fit well on Saturday mornings.

You're taking my original comment way too seriously. All I said was Chikara would make for a great TV show to fit in a kid friendly timezone on TV. Because it is and has always been a show that catered to children.


----------



## THECHAMPION

Even Flow said:


> There's an interview with Quack in the Elite section on PWInsider, for anyone who has an Elite account.


I wish I could listen to that but there's 0% chance I'm paying for a news website.


----------



## Concrete

This product doesn't fit in any other time slot on TV nearly as well. If you think it does we have radically different opinions. I really don't know if we are watching the same product. Your opinion on them having to change the product if it was on a Saturday morning is sorta the complaint I would have if they tried to sell it at practically any other time UNLESS it was on a kid oriented station. The idea that the company has these super intricate storylines that would have to removed for children is far off base in my view. Chikara has layers. The top layer is certainly easily enough to be understood most people with added layers for those fans that enjoy that.

If there is a promotion that COULD fit in that sort of TV area then Chikara would be it. No one is trying to take your promotion and make it something that it isn't.


----------



## FITZ

I can see both sides in regards to what Chikara actually is. Honestly the company is a lot like a comic book and can be enjoyed by everyone. Some people pay more attention to the details and the bigger story that they try to tell throughout a whole serious and other people, like kids, enjoy the immediate storyline more where it's just a simple good vs. evil. TV shows do this all the time where this a single big story arc that spans the entire season while each episode also tells its own compact story.


----------



## Obfuscation

Snapdragon said:


> So if Chikara got a Saturday Morning TV show block for an hour they'd have to change up their wrestling and "tone it down"?
> 
> As I asked, wtf could they even tone down? They have the most audience and kid friendly wrestling show on the planet. Kids shows have worse things in them than Chikara. I'm using Saturday morning as an example because that is typically when kids wake up on the weekends to watch their favorite shows because plenty of channels have blocks dedicated to kids/teens around those times. Chikara could be on at any time but I think a show featuring wacky wrestling and crazy colorful characters would fit well on Saturday mornings.
> 
> You're taking my original comment way too seriously. All I said was Chikara would make for a great TV show to fit in a kid friendly timezone on TV. *Because it is and has always been a show that catered to children.*


That's the only aspect here I had my gripes w/this entire time. It isn't.


----------



## FITZ

I do think there is a good amount of catering to children that goes on. I mean they go out of their way to make it a family friendly show when it isn't always necessary. I don't see any other reason why the wrestlers can't swear when they are in character. I also don't think you need to have the overly cartoony characters that Chikara has to tell intricate stories. I think a lot of what the company does is done to get families to buy tickets to their show. 

It's not they don't do a ton for the older fans that love the complex storyline. But their business model seems to be to gets families to buy tickets to bolster their finances so they can keep providing their product for everyone. 

There has to be some catering to kids. I mean they give free tickets to kids that come in with a paying adult. If that isn't catering to kids I don't know what else is.


----------



## lolomanolo

I think Chikara would be a good fit on Adult Swim even as a half-hour show, I could see stoners who aren't even into wrestling being fascinated by Chikara.


----------



## Finlay12

where Can I actually buy Chikara Dvds last time I tried on there site it wouldnt let me it was down or something?


----------



## FITZ

Smark Mark Video has all of them.


----------



## RKing85

yep, smartmark is the only place to get them. CHIKARA dvd turn around time is amazing. I know for the last couple King of Trios, the dvd's were ready to ship like a day or two after each night.


----------



## DPW

From Chikara headquarters.


_*CHIKARA Rises from the Ashes!
*
Tickets On Sale Right Now for 5.25.14 - Will You Be Admitted Free?

CHIKARA is back at last! Tickets are on sale right now for "You Only Live Twice" on 5.25.14, but you may not need one. Over the course of the last 9 months, fans from far and wide had the chance to take part in #IAmCHIKARA rallies and meet-ups organized by Icarus. If you attended one of these, signed his petition and have the I Am CHIKARA shirt he gave you personally, make sure to wear it on 5.25.14...and you will be admitted to the event absolutely free!

Per CHIKARA tradition, all children ages 12 and under will get a FREE general admission ticket to this event, when accompanied by a paying adult. Tickets are already selling in record numbers for this landmark event - don't miss out! Order your advance tickets to "You Only Live Twice" today!_


----------



## RKing85

that place is going to be packed to the rafters that night.


----------



## THECHAMPION

It's apparently very close to selling out, which is crazy because from what I understand the Funplex has never sold out.


----------



## Obfuscation

If only I was close enough to go to a Chikara rally. It would have paid off come 5/24.


----------



## FITZ

Mike Quackenbush on the Art of Wrestling this week and it seems like it's all about closing down Chikara. 

I'm considering the drive to Easton for the show. The big issue is that it's all GA seating and I know I basically have to wait in line for 5 hours before the show if I want to get close to the ring.


----------



## Lazyking

Just listened to the Quack interview with Colt. I don't think it comes off like Chikara closing. Maybe at the end of his story but it sounds like the story he has planned has a few years left. He wants to grow the art form with his vision and the company is not making money but he doesn't care. At least until this arc is finished.

It also sounds like all the rumors were bullshit.


----------



## TaporSnap

TaylorFitz said:


> Mike Quackenbush on the Art of Wrestling this week and it seems like it's all about closing down Chikara.
> 
> I'm considering the drive to Easton for the show. The big issue is that it's all GA seating and I know I basically have to wait in line for 5 hours before the show if I want to get close to the ring.



Really? I just listened to it and it didn't seem that way to me at all. As an aside, one of the best AOW podcasts yet IMO.


----------



## Ham and Egger

I listened to the new Art of Wrestling and listening to Mike Quackenbush be very passionate about his ideas about pro wrestling makes me want to check out them out. I'll probably watch their show in May.

Do they run in NYC as well?


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Ham and Egger said:


> I listened to the new Art of Wrestling and listening to Mike Quackenbush be very passionate about his ideas about pro wrestling makes me want to check out them out. I'll probably watch their show in May.
> 
> Do they run in NYC as well?


Looking at Cagematch, and looks like they had couple of shows in NYC in 2012. Mostly run out of Easton, PA tho.


----------



## FITZ

TaporSnap said:


> Really? I just listened to it and it didn't seem that way to me at all. As an aside, one of the best AOW podcasts yet IMO.


I was basing it on the description. I hadn't listened to it when I made the post. And what I meant was that he mostly talks about the current stuff that's going on. 

I listened to it and it was really interesting. He seemed pretty annoyed about the rumors that he was forced to close the company down. It sounds like he has a really cool vision for what he wants wrestling to be and he's really working out to create something that is totally different. He has me on board.

Also I couldn't have agreed with him more when he was talking about going to shows. And Chikara more than any other company embraces the idea of a community. I was at King of Trios and it was like being at a party for a weekend with a bunch of friends and a good amount of those friends were people that I met for the first time. 

I just hope they make it an iPPV or at least have it out on DVD right away because I really do want to see the show and back into the company. I haven't been keeping up with any indy wrestling really and I do want to change that. I'm also curious to see where else they decide to tour once they get back to running shows regularly. 

I hated the whole fan interaction thing and I'm thrilled that they're back to being a wrestling company.


----------



## Obfuscation

Ham and Egger said:


> I listened to the new Art of Wrestling and listening to Mike Quackenbush be very passionate about his ideas about pro wrestling makes me want to check out them out. I'll probably watch their show in May.
> 
> Do they run in NYC as well?


They've come to have a decent amount of shows in the New York area over the years. More recent than anything. If things pick up where they were before June of last year, they'll return to that area. Crowd is always hot for the shows. It's proven to be successful.


----------



## RKing85

heard two good Quack interviews this week. The Art of Wrestling one as well as the one he did with Bryan Alvarez a few days back were both excellent.


----------



## Chismo

Did he reveal any REAL reasons behind the promotion's hiatus? I'm not interested in his mambo-jambo about stories and visions.


----------



## Lazyking

Not really.. I mean it comes off like this was always the plan to take the company dark, never been done before and that rumors about divorce.. etc were bullshit.

All of this was a part of the story that he wanted to tell. He knows he was taking a risk.


----------



## Chismo

Somehow I don't trust him.


----------



## Lazyking

Well it did say the company has lost money every year so maybe he needed a break. I don't really know the reason, all I do know is the break caused me to be more interested in the promotion.


----------



## DPW

I don't think is that, because they had the "Wrestling is..." shows. I'm pretty sure those were actually Chikara shows.


----------



## Dimas75

Lazyking said:


> Well it did say the company has lost money every year so maybe he needed a break.


I seriously doubt the company lost money every year. Most of the people who work for Chikara work for free, or very cheap. And when your shows draw consistently 500+ fans, sell lots of DVDs (they are SMV's top selling company i think), add to that merchandise and the cheap buildings they run it, and it becomes almost impossible to loose money on your shows unless you do some really stupid things.

I'm willing to believe they lost some money for the Joshimania shows, but the company should be profitable for most of their other shows. Even at shows like Kings of Trios (some of) the foreign guys arrange their own plane tickets, just for the opportunity to be on the show.


----------



## THECHAMPION

Chismo said:


> Somehow I don't trust him.


I assume it's bullshit, but I also assume at the very least we can probably rule out the "getting a divorce" reason as being an actual reason.

He outright denied it and it would be something that would get out if it's untrue.

If it was all planned it was incredibly dumb.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

THECHAMPION said:


> I assume it's bullshit, but I also assume at the very least we can probably rule out the "getting a divorce" reason as being an actual reason.
> 
> He outright denied it and it would be something that would get out if it's untrue.
> 
> If it was all planned it was incredibly dumb.


In the interview he did with Brian Alvarez he admitted that the Chikara roster signed a contract saying that they couldn't talk about what was happening, those contract were due to end on February 1st, 2014(NPWD 2014).

It was planned and was always suppose to relaunch on NPWD 2014.


----------



## Obfuscation

Was on the fence about Chikara "losing money since Joshimania" bit. All the traveling they did post-2011 too? C'mon. It doesn't add up. Agreed w/whomever itt believes they took a hit financially w/Joshimania. Sounds factual. Don't fully buy into it taking them down until Never Compromise and being a reason for the break. Their success always seemed to be on the rise after every passing year, tbf.


----------



## FITZ

I'm not sure that Quack was saying that Chikara was losing money all the time. I feel like they were probably operating at a very high cost and making minimal profits, which is why an accountant would say it's not worth running because there is a huge risk with minimal reward.


----------



## fredcatcheur

Let's not forget that for all the great things Quack has done with Chikara, he's still a carny at heart, and one with an ego, to boot. And to be honest, the storylines, previous to the shutdown, were kind of a mess. I wouldn't be surprised if Quack knew that as well and, rather than have a mediocre year with poor financials, decided he needed time to regroup....

(and this sudden batch of media interviews, the AMAs on reddit, and so on, after years of semi-silence from him re:the inner workings of Chikara, seems like damage control & positive spin to me, more than "Quack finally tells the truth". Especially since some Chikara regulars - Akuma, Donst, Saturyne..... - won't be brought back, without explanation)


----------



## Dimas75

Donst and Saturyne are gone? Thats very odd considering the improvement they had over the years, alongside Green Ant, Chikara's most improved rookies.

Edit: I just found out that Saturyne now works as 'Hania' for WSU/Beyond Wrestling.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

Dimas75 said:


> Donst and Saturyne are gone? Thats very odd considering the improvement they had over the years, alongside Green Ant, Chikara's most improved rookies.
> 
> Edit: I just found out that Saturyne now works as 'Hania' for WSU/Beyond Wrestling.


Yeah, and she HATED wrestling as Saturyne and hasn't been quite about it since she unmasked. I'd be surprised if she returned.


----------



## TEWA

Donst will be back.


----------



## DPW

What about Jakob Hammermeier? I'm guessing that he fought with a mask over the past 12 months.


----------



## Snapdragon

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> Yeah, and she HATED wrestling as Saturyne and hasn't been quite about it since she unmasked. I'd be surprised if she returned.


She said in an interview she's training with Delirious at ROH now.

http://falconjoshi.blogspot.com/2014/01/david-falcon-interviews-hania-howling.html


----------



## Obfuscation

Been known almost immediately that Saturyne hated working w/the mask following Never Compromise. Not sure why, probably b/c Quack made things unbearable. She was awesome tho, so it's a loss that I'm not pleased about. Lost all of their key, frequent women workers now.

Donst though. The biggest blow of all. I'll keep my fingers crossed.


----------



## Chismo

Is Saturyne any good without the mask? Obviously she can do everything the same, but you know what I'm talking about. I hope, at least.


----------



## Snapdragon

Chismo said:


> Is Saturyne any good without the mask? Obviously she can do everything the same, but you know what I'm talking about. I hope, at least.


She's been doing really well without out. Also she actually has a character now other than just "chick who wears a mask who may or may not be from outer space"


----------



## THECHAMPION

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> In the interview he did with Brian Alvarez he admitted that the Chikara roster signed a contract saying that they couldn't talk about what was happening, those contract were due to end on February 1st, 2014(NPWD 2014).
> 
> It was planned and was always suppose to relaunch on NPWD 2014.


I didn't make it clear at all, but I more meant if it was all done on purpose for no other reason it was dumb. Like if it was a shutdown for the sake of a shutdown.

Also on the people being gone front (Saturyne, Akuma, Donst, Sugar, Gargano have all confirmed via twitter) I kind of expect some of them will be brought back down the line (the dudes, Saturyne seems gone to me.) Gargano maybe never as a full timer, but he seems like the type they'll occasionally bring in for big shows.


----------



## Obfuscation

Sugar isn't surprising consider he had that spell where he was out to begin w/. Same w/Akuma. 

Gargano. Damn. Suppose he's got plenty on his plate as it is and now that FIST seems to be ka-put there wasn't anything "essential" for him to do on the roster. Other than show up & be awesome, etc.


----------



## Snapdragon

THECHAMPION said:


> I didn't make it clear at all, but I more meant if it was all done on purpose for no other reason it was dumb. Like if it was a shutdown for the sake of a shutdown.
> 
> Also on the people being gone front (Saturyne, Akuma, Donst, Sugar, Gargano have all confirmed via twitter) I kind of expect some of them will be brought back down the line (the dudes, Saturyne seems gone to me.) Gargano maybe never as a full timer, but he seems like the type they'll occasionally bring in for big shows.


Akuma isn't gone.

He just recently did a Wrestling Is show and was booked to win.


----------



## sXeMope

Chismo said:


> Is Saturyne any good without the mask? Obviously she can do everything the same, but you know what I'm talking about. I hope, at least.


She's definitely done more since unmasking in terms of getting her name out there. Probably more than she ever could have done under the mask. She's done WSU, Beyond, some shows on the West Coast, and she's coming into AIW for GNO 11&12.


----------



## RDEvans

DOn't know if anyone has posted this poster but get hyped :mark:


----------



## THECHAMPION

Snapdragon said:


> Akuma isn't gone.
> 
> He just recently did a Wrestling Is show and was booked to win.


Akuma said so himself on twitter.


----------



## Snapdragon

THECHAMPION said:


> Akuma said so himself on twitter.


Said what specifically?


----------



## aVanillaMidget

That poster couldn't be more perfect!


----------



## THECHAMPION

Snapdragon said:


> Said what specifically?


That he doesn't think he'll be back for Season 14.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

RDEvans said:


> DOn't know if anyone has posted this poster but get hyped :mark:


:mark:


----------



## watts63

RDEvans said:


>


Along with these...








I cannot wait for May.


----------



## RoosterSmith

So There's going to be a show on May 2014? iPPV? DVD? 

I'd probably order the last DVD they did if that's the case. The one where the ring went dark or whatever and some evil company canceled the match? 

Seems right up my alley.


----------



## sXeMope

DVD is pretty much guaranteed. I think one of the guys who works with SMV also let it slip on Twitter that an iPPV was planned, although who knows if it will come to pass. Although if I was a betting man I'd say it will be on iPPV. Burns is never one to pass up extra money and I think this show will bring in a lot of money.


----------



## RoosterSmith

sXeMope said:


> DVD is pretty much guaranteed. I think one of the guys who works with SMV also let it slip on Twitter that an iPPV was planned, although who knows if it will come to pass. Although if I was a betting man I'd say it will be on iPPV. Burns is never one to pass up extra money and I think this show will bring in a lot of money.


Good to hear. 

I never pulled the trigger on chikkarra and i kind of regretted it.


----------



## Japanese Puroresu

Absolutely stoked for this. I'm trying to get all my friends into this.


----------



## MiracleMiles

*Chikara Return*

As someone who has been a prowestling fan for 30 years, I can honestly say I have never seen a storyline play out quite like the Chikara/ Condor security angle. When they closed their doors, I really thought they were done, but the excellent 'ashes' videos kept my hopes up. Then, at national prowrestling day, a motherfucking time traveling Delorian pulls up and bam, they are back. I encourage anyone who can to heck these guys out. If there is a live show near you, go. Absolutely ridiculous in ring product, family friendly, and unlike the bigger Feds, it seems like the storylines actuall play out and finish. I'm pumped for May, much more than Wrestlemania.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

*Re: Chikara Return*

Yeah, if there's one thing that Chikara does that rivals or even surpasses the major companies (most notably the WWE), it's developing intriguing storylines with a refreshing and surprisingly healthy dose of backstory. It's always impressive too when you take into account that their product is, has and pretty much always will be family-friendly and their roster always has had a good number of colorful, PG characters.


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: Chikara Return*

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/other-wrestling/649057-chikara-season-12-discussion-thread-39.html

It's there for a reason.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

CHIKARA will team up with SmartMarkVideo to bring it's return event You Only Live Twice LIVE on iPPV, with "much higher speed and dedicated line" just for this iPPV. If you pre-order it during the month of April, you get a 25% discount AND, you also get a special CHIKARA eBook for your tablet/phone for FREE. The eBook will be a guide to introduce the characters of CHIKARA, which could be helpful for the one's just getting into the promotion. 

http://smvod.com/premium-video/chikara-ippv-may-25-2014-you-only-live-twice-easton-pa


Also anyone here tried CHIKARA's new mobile game Blockenfighto? It's got a same idea than Bejeweled, except with CHIKARA characters.


----------



## Obfuscation

I actually HAVE to buy this iPPV.


----------



## RoosterSmith

A little late to this party but I've been busy. 

Last week I saw Anniversario: NEVER COMPROMISE! 

Very cool. I wanna echo that the concept is unique, the storyline and such. 

Will pre order this iPPV. For sure. I just hope I can get it on the TV somehow, I'd love to invite folks over. (I make a killer dip I'm gonna rename the Chikara Special.)

I could lie and say that I'd wait for it to come out on DVD but I can't wait. Chikara is too good. 

All the Colony Masks, Xtreme Force or Origional, might be my favorite masks in wrestling. Oh sure, you have cooler masks, like I've always been found of LA Park, I dig Sin Cara's get up, and I really like Samurai Del Sol's too ... 

But I can't think of a mask that has more character and dare I say humanity than the colony's. 

Fire Ant for Life. 

Question: Is there footage of what happened at National Pro WRestling Day? 

And two: Are all the Ashes videos collected in the Wrestling Is Youtube Account? Or are there more that I haven't seen? 

About the event itself:

Find it hilarios that Marty Jannetty didn't show up at the event. I don't know what they're trying to say there but that is awesome. (Or perhaps the conglomerate kidnapped him? )

I literally don't know what the best match of the night was. Was it the Ophidiian match? The Colony 6 man? People with that promotion can wrestle. 

Thought it was hysterical that Gavin Loudspeaker


Spoiler: Chikara



won the match but couldn't get up. Here you got a guy in serious need of medical attention and you're just gonna stand around clapping and shaving his oppent's head whilst he slips deeper and deeper into a superplex coma.



Obviously they shut shit down based on what was leaked on the internet from the refs twitter account. What could it have been? I'm all a-titers. 

Cool show.


----------

